# Spieler über 30: Wenn Job und Familie das Gaming verändern - Ü30-Special Teil 1



## MarcBrehme (19. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spieler über 30: Wenn Job und Familie das Gaming verändern - Ü30-Special Teil 1* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spieler über 30: Wenn Job und Familie das Gaming verändern - Ü30-Special Teil 1


----------



## USA911 (19. Juni 2013)

Schöner Artikel.

Klar ändert sich das Spieleverhalten, weil man es ja an seine Umwelt ausrichtet.
Geändert hat sich eigentlich nicht viel zu früher, ausser das die gemeinsamen Spielstunden mit Freunden sehr selten, bzw. schwer wurden zu organisieren. Denn schließlich müssen die auch ihre Verpflichtungen nachgehen. Früher nach der Schule, wusste man, das man nun Zeit hat. Aber in der Berufswelt, arbeitet jeder unterschiedlich.

Die Freundin will man auch nicht vernachlässigen sowie die Sozialen Verpflichtungen... daher ist es jetzt schwerer einfach zu sagen " Who cares - die nächsten 10 Stunden gehören mir und dem PC"

Aber im allem ist man immernoch mit dem gleichen Herzblut dabei ...

Und nichts verbindet einen mit der Jugend so wie die Spiele. Sagte doch glatt ein Schüler zu mir: "Krass hätte nicht gedacht das Sie BF3 zocken"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

Der Artikel spricht mir aus der Seele. Ablegen werde ich mein Zocker-Hobby garantiert nicht, aber eben weil ich nicht mehr soviel Zeit dafür erübrigen kann wie noch in meinem früheren Single-/Kinderlos-Leben, habe ich es mir angewöhnt, nur noch Spiele zu kaufen und zu spielen, die mich ernsthaft interessieren und mit denen ich mich definitiv beschäftigen möchte. Zwar könnte ich dadurch manch andere Genre-Perle verpassen, aber hier muss man(n) gewisse Prioritäten setzen.

3-4 Abende á 1-2 Stunden die Woche schaffe ich meistens, mehr ist da unter normalen Umständen nicht drin. Wenn ich mal komplett freie Bude habe (Frau am Arbeiten, Kind im Kindergarten, ich wegen freien Tag zuhause), nutze ich gerne die Gunst der Stunde(n). 

In einem Punkt ist es bei mir jedoch anders:
Ich liebe lange Spiele (Umfang von 20 Stunden und mehr) nach wie vor, daran hat sich an meinem heutigen Lebensalltag nichts geändert. Ultrakurze Casualspiele sind bei mir extreme Ausnahmen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 3-4 Abende á 1-2 Stunden die Woche schaffe ich meistens, mehr ist da unter normalen Umständen nicht drin.


 
das ist aber mächtig viel.
so viel hab ich in meinem ganzen leben noch nie gezockt, zumindest nicht regelmäßig.


----------



## Meatsucker (19. Juni 2013)

Schöner Artikel 
Ich selbst werde bald 39, bin voll berufstätig, habe aber keine Kinder. Daher kann ich mir durchaus noch etwas mehr Zeit zum spielen nehmen. Zum Glück steht meine Frau ebenfalls auf Spiele, sie schaut entweder zu, wenn die Geschichte spannend ist, oder zockt neben mir auf dem Handy oder dem Tablet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist aber mächtig viel.
> so viel hab ich in meinem ganzen leben noch nie gezockt, zumindest nicht regelmäßig.


 Mächtig viel ? Ich schrieb ja 1 bis (!) 2 Stunden. Wäre schon glücklich, wenn ich die 2 Stunden wirklich voll bekäme. 
So ne Zockersession von 2 Stunden und mehr, solch einen Traum kann ich mir seltener erfüllen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

Meatsucker schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel
> Zum Glück steht meine Frau ebenfalls auf Spiele, sie schaut entweder zu, wenn die Geschichte spannend ist, oder zockt neben mir auf dem Handy oder dem Tablet.


 Das Glück teile ich auch, einen gemeinsamen DVD-Abend oder Gequatsche am Abend möchte Madame der Abwechslung wegen aber auch. Da muss Herr Sauerland dann doch hin und wieder die Computermaus liegen lassen, so schwer es ihm fällt.


----------



## dbCF (19. Juni 2013)

Ich fühle mich auf einmal so alt.  Vielen Dank dafür, Marc!

Dabei bin ich noch kein Ü30, sondern ein E30 (also "exakt 30"). Dafür ist mein zweites Kind noch keine 6 Wochen alt. Seit 6 Wochen bin ich also unfassbar froh, wenn ich mal 'ne halbe Stunde Zeit habe und munter genug bin ein bisschen zu zocken. Haushalt, Bilder vom Kleinen aufbereiten und Schlafmangel fordern ihren Tribut. Das ist das erste Mal seit 25 Jahren, dass ich richtig gebremst werde. (Irgendwie klingt das heftig: "Ich zocke seit einem Vierteljahrhundert".)

Mit einem Kind (bald 2) sah das noch anders aus. Während sie mittags oder abends schlief konnte ich mir gemütlich die Füße am SLI wärmen. Zum Glück ist jetzt Sommer, so dass ich nicht frieren muss. 

Wie im Artikel korrekt geschrieben, bevorzuge ich schnelle und simple Spiele, zur Zeit Gunpoint. Nummer 47 muss sich aktuell ohne mich die Zeit vertreiben. Ich hoffe, es geht im gut...

Irgendwann habe ich bestimmt auch mal Zeit Home zu spielen. Da man nicht speichern kann, sollte man ca. 90 Minuten Zeit haben um es durchzuspielen. Ich war wohl nicht den ihre Zielgruppe.

Ich kaufe auch weiterhin fleißig Spiele, immer in der Hoffnung und Erwartung, dass ich dafür irgendwann Zeit haben werde. Irgendwann...

Carsten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

dbCF schrieb:


> Mit einem Kind (bald 2) sah das noch anders aus. Während sie mittags oder abends schlief konnte ich mir gemütlich die Füße am SLI wärmen. Zum Glück ist jetzt Sommer, so dass ich nicht frieren muss.


 *schwärm*
DAS war noch ne gute Zeit. Die gut 2 Stunden Mittagsschlag des Kurzen habe ich damals auch gern ausgenutzt. 
Zu dumm, dass Kinder älter und größer werden. Jetzt muss man sich ja dauern damit beschäftigen..


----------



## MarcBrehme (19. Juni 2013)

dbCF schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich auf einmal so alt.  Vielen Dank dafür, Marc!


 Bitte, bitte. Gern geschehen!


----------



## MarcBrehme (19. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *schwärm*
> DAS war noch ne gute Zeit. Die gut 2 Stunden Mittagsschlag des Kurzen habe ich damals auch gern ausgenutzt.


Oh ja, gute alte Zeit! Der trauere ich auch etwas nach...


----------



## LordGosarII (19. Juni 2013)

Ich bekenne mich, ich ziehe mit Pad, Tablet und Smartphone richtung WC ("W"elcome to "C"onference). Da wir Ü30 aber jetzt unter uns sind...spätestens wenn der Hinter taub ist vom Sitzen sollte man den SPielplatz wechseln. Ansonsten Top, grandios, ich fühl mich beschrieben


----------



## lead341 (19. Juni 2013)

Wieviel Zeit man in einem bestimmten Lebensabschnitt mit einem Hobby verbringt, hängt zum einen von ganz diversen Randparametern ab, zum anderen natürlich auch, ob man wirklich mit Herzblut dabei ist (wie ein Kommentator vorher schrieb).
Ich habe Familie (33 J., 2 Kinder) und sehe mich gemeinsam mit meiner Verlobten als guten, fürsorglichen Vater. Trotzdem hat sich an meinem Spieleverhalten kaum etwas geändert - 7-8 Stunden Might and Magic Heroes VI oder Dragon Age pro Tag sind heute noch genauso drin wie vor vielen Jahren. Und für meine Hobbyastronomie reicht die Zeit sogar auch noch. Es bestehen jedoch folgende besondere Randparameter:

- ich bin selbständig und habe ein home office. Zum einen hält sich der aktuelle Arbeitsaufwand in Grenzen bzw. ist sehr gut und effizient schaffbar. Dazu kommt, dass keine Zeit für Arbeitswege (bei manchen meiner Freunde gut 1 Stunde und mehr) "draufgeht". Ja, ich könnte im Moment noch mehr verdienen, wenn ich mehr Zeit aufwenden würde - allerdings ist mir meine Freizeit wichtiger als ein großes Auto zu fahren oder mir eine Rolex zu kaufen.

- meine Eltern wohnen in der Nähe (2 km) und "reißen" uns regelrecht die Kinder aus der Hand. Im Endeffekt ähnlich, als ich ein Kind war: ich habe sehr viel (und unglaublich gern!) Zeit mit "Oma und Opa" verbracht. 

- meine Verlobte hat absoluten Respekt vor meinem Hobby. Sie weiß, dass dies mir sehr wichtig ist und würde dies nie infrage stellen. Im Gegenzug respektiere ich ebenfalls Ihre Freiräume und kümmere mich auch mal allein um die Kinder, wenn sie ins Sportstudio geht oder sich mit Freunden trifft.

- ich bin ein klassischer "In-doorer": d.h. Weggehen, Disko etc. waren nie wirklich so meine "Leidenschaften". Gerade wenn man kleine Kinder hat, ist man oft weniger mobil, kann nicht mehr ständig ausgehen (ich kenne das von einigen Freunden, die sich darüber immer und vehement beklagt haben, nachdem die ersten Kinder da waren). Für mich war das nicht das geringste Problem, da ich - wie gesagt - auch schon vorher eher der "Stubenhocker" war. Ich kann mich genauso stundenlang ans Bett meiner kleinen Tochter setzen und ein Buch lesen


----------



## Nosi11 (19. Juni 2013)

pff, ü30^^ 

also ich hab jetzt mit 35, wo ich keinen Sport mehr mache bei dem ich 4 mal die Woche unterwegs bin und nicht mehr so oft in der kneipe oder auf partys  hänge, fast noch mehr zeit zum zocken als vorher. und das mit 2 kindern. ok, die Zeiten sind anders. vor 20 Uhr ist halt nix drin, was für manche leute ohne kinder schon fast zu spät ist um irgendwas anzufangen. aber mit den richtigen leuten kein Problem.

ich hab nicht viel an fifa und online-ballereien, aber ansonsten spiel ich fast alles. von rennsimulationen über league of legends bis strategiespielen, allen möglichen Rollenspielen (ob off oder online) und shootern.

gerade heute da immer mehr mist in film und fernsehen läuft freu mich umso mehr über jedes spiel welches ne gute Story hat.

vielleicht sitz ich mal mit 60 mehr am tablet als am pc wie mein vater jetzt, aber bis dahin hab ich noch zeit ;P


----------



## Meatsucker (19. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Glück teile ich auch, einen gemeinsamen DVD-Abend oder Gequatsche am Abend möchte Madame der Abwechslung wegen aber auch. Da muss Herr Sauerland dann doch hin und wieder die Computermaus liegen lassen, so schwer es ihm fällt.


 Klar, das will meine auch. Seit die Qualität der Fernsehunterhaltung stark zugenommen hat (Walking Dead, Dexter, Sons Of Anarchy,Breaking Bad) hat das Hobby "Spiele" starke Konkurenz bekommen. Dank Festplattenrecorder lässt sich das aber alles gut timen. Beim Schauen, kriegt mein holdes Eheweib ordentlich den Rücken gekrault, und danach ist sie so zufrieden, dass ich wieder zocken kann.


----------



## Del0ra (19. Juni 2013)

Ich bin grade erst 30ig geworden, habe drei Kinder (6, 4 und 1 1/2 Jahre), die stehen für mich natürlich an oberster Stelle. Der Tagesablauf ist natürlich ein ganz anderer als früher und Zocken ist auch nicht mehr so viel möglich, aber wenn ich Spiele dann immer noch eher am PC und auch ein Skyrim oder ähnlich umfangreiche Titel. Auch MMOs. Ich zocke im Moment WoW und bissle Defiance, das eignet sich übrigens gut für eben mal eine halbe Stunde zocken!
Ein Tip von mir, wenn ich größere Rollenspiele zocke, dann lege ich mir eine Textdatei dazu an und wenn ich aufhöre schreibe ich mir auf was ich grad machen wollte, oder was mir wichtig erscheint, das ich dann auch nach einer oder zwei Wochen noch weiß was zu tun ist


----------



## BlackBetty466 (19. Juni 2013)

Auf mich passt der Artikel zu mindestens 95% 

Habe letztes Jahr den PC als Hauptspielzeug durch die XBox360 ersetzt, jetzt ist noch ein Tablet dazu gekommen. Und Witcher 2 habe ich abgebrochen, weil mir aufgrund längerer Pausen die Story abhanden gekommen ist und ich mich immer wieder neu in das Kampfsystem einarbeiten musste  Sowieso bin ich von aufwändigen Rollen- und Strategietiteln inzwischen gewechselt zu Spielen wie Rock Band, den Lego-Umsetzungen oder einfacheren Action-Titeln.
Und mein neuester Kauf war Guild Wars 2. Genau wie beschrieben möchte ich darin alle paar Wochen mal mit Kollegen den Feierabend verbringen.

War eine schöne Zeit mit ständigem Aufrüsten, Tunen und Optimieren des Systems und langen, ausgiebigen Zock-Sessions, aber heute geniesse ich neben meinem ausgefüllten Leben die wenigen Stunden des Casualgamings :cool:


----------



## Sheggo (19. Juni 2013)

ich habe zwar noch keine Kinder, aber bin verheiratet und die Planungen für den Hausbau sind fast abgeschlossen. viel Zeit zum Spielen bleibt da neben 9-10h täglicher Arbeit kaum.

ich war schon immer Fan komplizierter und zeitaufwändiger Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele. daher kommt mir der erste Absatz sehr sehr bekannt vor 
wenn man nur 30-60min Zeit hat, am Stück zu zocken, macht mir es überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr, mich jedes Mal wieder reinzufuchsen.
also zocke ich fast nur noch Sachen wie GRID2, Battlefield, etc. Momentan hab ich die PS3 vom Kumpel daheim für Last of Us; mal schauen wann ich durch bin und er sie wiederhaben kann 

war das früher noch schön, sich wochenlang durch Planescape, Baldurs Gate, Civ, Fallout, etc zu wursteln


----------



## Briareos (19. Juni 2013)

Sehr, sehr schöner Artikel, dafür schon einmal vielen Dank Marc. Mit meinen 34 gehöre ich auch zu der angesprochenen Gruppe der Senioren-Gamer, wenn auch aktuell noch ohne kinderliche Mehrbelastung. (Was sich allerdings so schnell wie möglich ändern soll, vor allem wenn es nach meiner frisch Angetrauten geht. ^^)


> Mist. Alles wieder vergessen. Wann hatte ich das letzte Mal gespielt?  Vor zwei Wochen? Oder waren es schon drei?


*lach* Ich musste bei dem Satz unweigerlich daran denken, wie oft ich Oblivion schon neu gestartet habe, weil ich einfach keine Ahnung mehr hatte an welcher Stelle der Geschichte ich beim letzten Mal aufgehört hatte. Und ich hab es bis heute nicht durchgespielt ... *seufz*


> Habt ihr euch mal überlegt, wie  frustrierend es sein würde, vielleicht noch eine Woche nach dem Kauf auf  ein noch immer in glänzender Folie verpacktes Assassin's Creed 4 oder  Civilization 6 zu schielen, weil man noch immer nicht die Zeit hatte, es  überhaupt mal auszupacken und zu installieren?


Soll ich meine Schande jetzt wirklich gestehen? Bei mir zu Hause liegt seit über anderthalb Jahren "Batman - Arkham City" rum ... noch eingeschweißt. Ich spielte damals den Vorgänger und hab mir deswegen den Nachfolger geholt. Der war gerade bei Amazon im Angebot und ich dachte mir so "Hey, kannst du ja nahtlos weiterspielen, wenn du den ersten Teil durch hast. Und was soll ich sagen ... ich hab den ersten Teil immer noch nicht beendet. -.-



> Der  Day-One-Patch für den MMO-Shooter Defiance beispielsweise war sagenhafte  23,8 Gigabyte groß und benötigte mit meinem mickrigen DSL-3000 fast  zwei Tage zum Download.


Ich beschwere mich nie wieder über mein mickriges DSL-6000. 

Um auf die abschliessende Frage zu kommen: Ja, das Spielverhalten hat sich bei mir merklich verändert, allerdings nicht so sehr durch die berufliche Belastung sondern durch die Partnerschaft. Als Single bin ich von Arbeit heim gekommen und hab, wenn ich Lust hatte bis in die Nacht gespielt ... oder mal ein ganzes Wochenende durch. Aber seit der Partnerschaft geht's bergab (^.^) ...

Die ersten Monate eine Wochenendbeziehung, da blieb wenigstens nach der Arbeit noch zeit zum spielen. Aber wenn man dann zusammen lebt, wird es sehr schwer mal eine Stunde zum spielen zu finden. Ich arbeite 40 Stunden in der Woche; der Tag beginnt um 05:30 und inklusive Fahrtzeit bin ich gegen 17:30 wieder zu Hause. Der Geschirrspüler räumt sich nicht von alleine aus, die Wäsche muss gemacht, aufgehängt, abgenommen und im Schrank verstaut werden, die Katzen beschweren sich lautstark über den Zustand ihres Sanitärbereichs usw. usf. In der Regel schaffen wir die täglichen Arbeiten in 30 bis 45 Minuten, und genau dann hab ich (mit Glück) eine Stunde zum spielen. Denn irgendwann will man ja auch noch was essen und die Frau will einen auch mal zu Gesicht bekommen und besteht auf gemeinsam verbrachte Zeit. Und spätestens um 22 Uhr ist eh Schicht, der nächste Tag beginnt früh, dieser war lang und man will eh nur noch ins Bett.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 3-4 Abende á 1-2 Stunden die Woche schaffe ich meistens, mehr ist da unter normalen Umständen nicht drin.


Mit Kind? oO
Wenn ich das jemals OHNE Kind schaffen würde, wäre ich heilfroh.


----------



## Willforce (19. Juni 2013)

Nach meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur raten, dsa zocken am PC weitestgehend einzuschränken. Der scheiß Computer kann mehr Schaden in einer Beziehung anrichten als man denkt! Ich persönlich witme meine zeit inzwischen lieber in die Familie. Ich persönlich zocke nur noch wenn ich abends mal allein sein sollte. Wenn wir mal gemeinsam zocken, dann bei schlechtem Wetter an der Wii, wo alle Spaß haben können und sich dabei auch noch bewegen müssen.


----------



## Seebaer (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn die TV- und Spieleindustrie mal das bischen Hirn aufbringen würden,  um zu merken, das die Menschheit nach 49 Jahren Lebenszeit nicht  ausgestorben ist, würde manches anders aussehen. Auch in diesem Artikel  ist die Menscheit mit 49 Jahren ausgestorben. Aber was machen Menschen über 49? Der Partner gestorben, das Geld geschrumpft, die meisten Freizeitaktivitäten nur für "Kinder": Zocken auf Teufel komm raus. Nur sind wir in unserem Alter sehr viel kritischer. ich bin 59, habe 170 Spiele, bis auf 6-7 Spiele, kann ich jedes ohne irgendeinen Zwang installieren und spielen. 2 Steamspiele (Skyrim, Fallout New Vegas) der Rest wurde wegen Internetzwangsterror boykottiert. Die ältesten Pharaoh und Baldurs Gate Spielerinen waren über 70!!! Um meinen Hochleistungsshuttle würden mich viele Big Tower Grünschnäbel beneiden, weil ich seit 15 Jahren meine PCs selber zusammenbaue und weiß, auf was es bei den kleinen  Shuttles ankommt.Mit über 49 existiert man immer noch!!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Mit Kind? oO
> Wenn ich das jemals OHNE Kind schaffen würde, wäre ich heilfroh.


 Spätestens 20:00 Uhr ist Zapfenstreich für den Kurzen angesagt, und wenn die holde Maid nichts geplant hat, ist das gut machbar. Aber wie gesagt, 2 Stunden reize ich selten aus. Und abendliche Ausgänge machen wir nicht so oft, dazu ist man nach Feierabend zu kaputt, wenn der Kleene selbst nach dem Kindergarten noch viel Energie hat und er mit Vater was machen möchte, ehe Abendbrot und die anschließende Schicht auf der Kindermatraze angesagt sind.
Heute abend werd ich wohl nach 2 Tagen Pause wohl wieder zum Zocken kommen, dann wieder frühestens Freitag abend. Soweit muss man schon vorausplanen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

Willforce schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur raten, dsa zocken am PC weitestgehend einzuschränken. Der scheiß Computer kann mehr Schaden in einer Beziehung anrichten als man denkt!


 Muss aber nicht überall und bei jedem zutreffen. Wenn man als Partner eine Einigung findet, klappt sowas eigentlich ganz gut. Früher gabs zwischen mir und Gattin auch mal Diskussionen darüber, aber seit langer Zeit haben wir die goldene Mitte gefunden, wo niemand bezüglich seiner Hobbies und Wünsche zu kurz kommt. Dialog kann Beziehungen (und Spielgewohnheiten) retten.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2013)

Willforce schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur raten, dsa zocken am PC weitestgehend einzuschränken. Der scheiß Computer kann mehr Schaden in einer Beziehung anrichten als man denkt! [...]


 Kommt trotzdem auf das Pensum drauf an und natürlich auch, ob die Freundin Verständnis für das Hobby ihres Freundes hat. 

Meine Freundin kann mit PC Spielen nichts anfangen, für sie ist der PC ein Arbeitsgerät. Trotzdem hat sie Verständnis für mein Hobby und auch für die WoW Phasen in unserer Beziehung. 

Es gibt Zeiten, dann ist der PC wirklich nur zum Arbeiten da und *Monate* läuft kein Spiel drauf, dann gibts Zeiten, wo ich regelmäßig Abends ein paar Stunden spiele.


----------



## CosmicBlue (19. Juni 2013)

Sehr schöner Artikel.
Und vieles kann ich nur bestätigen.
Meine Freundin ist ungeschlagener Tetris-Meister auf dem Gameboy auf dem Klo 
Und sie zockt auch gerne mal ein Browsergame am Notebook oder ein Spiel auf dem Smartphone.

Allerdings seh ich das bei mir ein wenig anders:
Mein Smartphone ist Spielfrei, Tablet besitzen wir nicht.
Für mich gibt es nur den PC. 
Etwa 3mal die Woche verbringe ich dort so um und bei 2 Stunden.
Aber dann gilt: TeamSpeak an und quatschen in einem Erwachsenen-Funclan, mit Bekannte und Freunden aus dem echten Leben.
Eher nebenbei wird gespielt, worauf man gearde Bock hat, ein paar Gefechte WoT, ein paar Quests in Star Trek Online oder The Secret World, man wechselt einfach in den Channel mit den Leuten, mit denen man reden will, oder der zum Spiel gehört (als Multigaming-Fun-Clan richtet man sowas natürlich so ein), aber dann ist der Abend meist schneller schon wieder um, als man denkt.
Nichts desto trotz, als letzte Woche bei WoT ClanWars mit Tier1 Panzern war, haben wir unter viel Gelächter unser erste Gebeit erobert - und am nächsten Abend wieder verloren. Aber Spaß gemacht hat es. Und das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## lead341 (19. Juni 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ich war schon immer Fan komplizierter und zeitaufwändiger Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele. daher kommt mir der erste Absatz sehr sehr bekannt vor
> wenn man nur 30-60min Zeit hat, am Stück zu zocken, macht mir es überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr, mich jedes Mal wieder reinzufuchsen.



Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Folgendes ist ein rein subjektives Urteil und beansprucht keinerlei "Allgemeingültigkeit": für mich ist das Attribut "intensiv" eines, welches zum Begriff "Computerspielen" gehört wie Stickstoff zu unserer Atmosphäre. "Casual-" oder "Nebenbei-"zocken geht bei mir überhaupt nicht - das war in über 20 Jahren immer so. Entweder ich habe genügend Zeit, um ein immersives Spielerlebnis (sagen wir mal exemplarisch Skyrim) zu "bestreiten", oder ich zocke überhaupt nicht.  So war ich damals während meiner Bundeswehrzeit oft nur jedes zweite Wochenende zu hause - da hatte ich nicht die geringste Motivation, ein Spiel anzufangen. Oftmals kommt richtige Atmosphäre, richtiges "Mittendrin-Sein" meist erst nach der ersten Stunde auf, das Spielerlebnis wird intensiver und es macht mir auch mehr Spaß.

Trotz allem, muss ich zugeben, wundert es mich schon wie viele hier in den Kommentaren doch angeben, das anderthalb bis 2 Stunden (wenige Male pro Woche) das Maximum sind. Eventuell empfindet Ihr das ja ganz anders, aber 2 Stunden bei einem interessanten Spiel sind doch sehr schnell um. Wenn ich da rechnerisch mal Skyrim nehme: meine Gesamtspielzeit betrug dort 400 Stunden (ohne den DLC Dragonborn). Bei 6 Stunden pro Woche wäre ich damit über 1 Jahr beschäftigt gewesen...nun gibt es aber dummerweise auch noch andere Spiele, die mich interessieren. Fazit: betrachtet man Zocken als sehr wichtiges oder gar "Haupt-Hobby", sind 6 Stunden pro Woche doch arg wenig.


----------



## bruzel81 (19. Juni 2013)

Hi,
bin 31 Jahre Jung  und hab auch mittlerweile Familie und Beruf welche mich beide zeitlich einbinden. 
Spiele Games schon seitdem ich 10 bin. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer. Momentan ist es so das ich eher nur am Wochenende Spiele wenn nicht dazwischen kommt. In der Woche ganz selten mal eine Runde World of Tanks. Welches sich recht gut für eine schnelle Runde eignet. Leider hab ich noch einige Spiele hier liegen die ich Zeitlich nicht schaffe durch zu spielen. Da ich aber trotzdem alle möglichen Genres Spiele leihe ich mir sehr oft Spiele aus der Videothek für ein Wochenende aus. 
Mfg


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe zwar nicht mehr ganz so viel Freiraum, wie noch zu meinen Schulzeiten oder während des Studiums, aber ich spiele immer noch sehr gerne und viel. Das passiert jetzt eben primär nach Feierabend, an Wochenenden und im Urlaub.

Ein Trend zum Casual kann ich allerdings nicht erkennen, ich lege heutzutage sogar noch mehr Wert auf eine gute und intensive Geschichte als früher.

Es hängt auch alles vom Zeitrahmen der einzelnen Zocksitzung ab. Wenn ich nur noch 30 Minuten investieren kann, dann wird es eher nicht das dicke Rollenspiel, sondern eine Runde CS, SC2, oder ein Shooter, etc.




lead341 schrieb:


> Wieviel Zeit man in einem bestimmten Lebensabschnitt mit einem Hobby verbringt, hängt zum einen von ganz diversen Randparametern ab, zum anderen natürlich auch, ob man wirklich mit Herzblut dabei ist (wie ein Kommentator vorher schrieb).


Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn der Willen vorhanden ist, findet man auch die Zeit zum Zocken.
Wenn sich die Interessen aber verschoben haben, andere Hobbies die spärliche Freizeit ausfüllen und man nicht mehr mit derselben Begeisterung spielt wie früher, dann liegt es eher weniger an Job/Familie/Alter.

Das hab ich in meinem Umfeld schon häufiger beobachtet. Der Fokus verändert sich und es wird mehr Zeit vor dem Fernseher verbracht, Ausflüge in Kultur/Nachtleben, Buch lesen, am Auto schrauben, den Garten pflegen, usw.
Dann zu behaupten, man hätte wegen Beruf und Familie keine/kaum Zeit mehr zum Zocken, stimmt eben nur noch bedingt. Die Prioritäten haben sich verschoben und Spiele landen in der "Hobbyliste" nur noch auf einem hinteren Platz.


----------



## lead341 (19. Juni 2013)

Yep, um es kurz zusammen zu fassen: eine Verschiebung der Interessen oder aber ein Konstanthalten (wie bei mir) ist der hauptsächlich determinierende Faktor. Würde man also jetzt eine Regressionsgleichung inkl. aller Variablen aufstellen, würde letzterer wahrscheinlich "am stärksten" ausschlagen.

An dieser Stelle eventuell nochmal eine interessante Beobachtung, die ich über die Jahre gemacht habe: Die Zäsur, die von vielen (männlichen) Zockern in Deutschland festgestellt wird - d.h. dass im Erwachsenenalter weniger Zeit für Hobbies etc. bleibt, ist größtenteils ein mitteleuropäisches Merkmal. Ich selbst war bis vor einiger Zeit regelmäßig aus beruflichen Gründen im Ausland unterwegs, größtenteils USA und Brasilien, zeitweise mal Chile. Ich habe dort nun auch etliche junge Familien kennengelernt und konnte (über fast 13 Jahre verteilt) eine Menge Einsichten gewinnen. Das beste - und durchaus repräsentative Beispiel - habe ich in der eigenen Familie, d.h. der Familie meiner Verlobten: ihre Schwester hat drei kleine Kinder (1, 2 und 3 Jahre) - der Mann ist, nein, nicht Zocker, sondern wie viele in Brasilien absoluter Fußballfan: selbst spielen, Spiele im Stadion ansschauen, im TV verfolgen. Und Fußball steht für ihn unangefochten an erster Stelle. Nein, er ist eigentlich kein "Arschloch", sogar ein netter (und ich dachte immer fürsorglicher) Typ mit Masterabschluss und super sympathischen Eltern - trotzdem: Kindererziehung ist für ihn reine "Frauensache". Ich hatte das einmal angesprochen, weil ich es unfair fand, dass seine Frau immer alles allein machen muss und er stundenlang Fußball schaut. Tja, das Ergebnis war unerwartet: ich war es, der heftig zurechtgewiesen wurde - sogar vom Vater der Frau (also meinem Schwiegervater). Ok, da ich selbst nichts von Fußball halte, war dies meiner Argumentation auch nicht eher zutrüglich  

Das interessante ist nun, dass (entgegen der Erwartungen) sich viele Frauen durchaus als emanzipiert sehen (die meisten studieren dort heute auch, haben im Vergleich zu früher auch gleiche gesellschaftliche Rechte, Interessen etc.) - dennoch, die meisten sehen selbst die Kindererziehung als "Sache der Frau", schon fast mit Selbstverständlichkeit. Und in den USA war es teils erstaunlich ähnlich. Mit anderen Worten: für die meisten der Männer dort gibt es diese "Zäsur" nicht - das einzige, was sich als Erwachsener ändert (und eine Zeitrestriktion darstellt), ist eben der Job. Alles andere bleibt so wie es war. In 13 Jahren Brasilien habe ich keinen Fußballfan Mitte oder Ende 30 kennengelernt, der den Fußball auch nur im Ansatz gegenüber Kinder- und Jugendzeit zurückgeschraubt hat - ja das ist geradezu ein Sakrileg


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (19. Juni 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen, häufig nimmt die Liga der gekauften aber ungespielten Spiele (Stack of Shames) eher zu als ab.
Dank familiärer Verpflichtungen, Sport (Fussball und Training) und Arbeit komme ich manchmal kaum dazu diese Liste abzuarbeiten, vor 10 Jahren reichte das Geld meistens nicht um jeden Titel, von interesse zu kaufen, nun ist man besorgt das die Stack of Shame immer größer wird.


----------



## AgentM (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo Marc,

ein schöner Artikel, der mich sogar dazu motiviert, auf deine Fragen zu antworten. 

Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin 39 Jahre alt, seit 14 Jahren verheiratet, drei Kinder im Alter von 8-12 Jahren.

Ich bin aufgewachsen mit einem Umfeld C-16, ZX Spectrum, Apple II und mein erster eigener Computer war die gute alte Brotkiste, C-64. Von daher gehörte schon das regelmäßige, gepflegte "Zocken" mit dazu.

Über die Jahre hinweg, habe ich so ziemlich alle Genres mitgenommen. 

Mit dem Aufkommen des Internets als Massenmedium habe ich zumeist nur Multiplayertitel gespielt: Unreal Tournament auf Ligaebene, Counter Strike, Battlefield, etc. Folgend und "angefixt" durch Dark Age of Camelot dann der Wechsel hin zu MMO's.

Da ich immer der Devise gefolgt bin, "mache es richtig oder gar nicht", gab es für mich kein Casual Gaming. Wenn Raid, dann Hardcore bis "Content clear".

Es wurde natürlich immer schwieriger, dies mit Job, Familie, Hausbau, usw. in Einklang zu bringen, was letztendlich dazu führte, dass ich WoW oder andere MMO's an den Nagel gehängt habe. Spielquittierungen, die im Zusammenhang mit qualitativen Mängeln stehen, kamen natürlich auch dazu... (siehe SWTOR...  )

Es folgte eine interessante Einsicht: "Online bist du das, was du leistest." Bekannte aus "Leistungsgilden" oder "-clans" sind nach der Zeit nur wenige geblieben. Meist ging es dort nur darum, mehr DPS, mehr Heal, mehr sonstwas zu bringen und sich weniger darum zu kümmern, warum man vielleicht gerade einen schlechten Tag hat. Aber - ich wollte ja auf dem Niveau spielen u. nicht meinen lokalen Bekanntenkreis erweitern, von daher war es schon in Ordnung.

Ich gehörte zu den Glücklichen, dessen Frau immer genervt war, wenn es mal wieder länger dauerte... "eben noch die Quest, eben noch den Boss legen, ..." - das konnte ich dann so lösen, dass ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt einfach einen zweiten Account für sie gekauft habe, dann war Ruhe. 

Inzwischen ist man ja über diverse Plattformen versorgt.. PC, Xbox, iPhone, iPad, etc. aber dort reizt mich eigentlich kein Spiel länger als ein paar Tage. Heute verbringe ich die Freizeit (nach Abzug von Familienzeit) damit, mich mit den Dingen zu beschäftigen, die mich persönlich weiter bringen. Wissen aneignen, über Dinge, die mich schon immer interessiert haben, etc.

Wenn ich selber spiele, sind es Games, die man in Abschnitten gut spielen kann: GTA, Starcraft, Civilization,etc.

Hinzu kommt dann noch das ein oder andere Spiel der Kinder, meist FIFA oder "Just dance" mit der Tochter... auch wenn sie dabei haushoch gewinnt. 

Bei mir im Regal liegt noch ein ganzer Stapel von verpackten Games, vornehmlich Xbox, die mal irgendwo als Schnäppchen offeriert u. gekauft wurden, mit dem Hintergedanken, "wolltest du schon immer mal spielen". Ich bin zuversichtlich, diese auch mal irgendwann in den nächsten Jahren abgearbeitet zu haben. 

Generell verläuft das Spielverhalten seit einigen Jahren bei mir in Intervallen. Es gibt Zeiten, da spiele ich mehrfach in der Woche, sobald die Kinder im Bett sind u. dann passiert monatelang gar nichts.

Aufgeben würde ich das Hobby nie und ich kann auch nicht behaupten, dass das damalige exzessive Spielen soziale Folgeschäden hinterlassen hat, eher eine Neigung, einen IT-affinen Beruf zu wählen.


----------



## Foxm83 (19. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist aber mächtig viel.
> so viel hab ich in meinem ganzen leben noch nie gezockt, zumindest nicht regelmäßig.


 
Wollt ich auch grad schreiben. Bei uns ist zwar noch kein Nachwuchs vorhanden, aber so langsam gehts in die Planung. Umzug in größere Wohnung hat schon stattgefunden. Ich (30) komme so auf 2 mal in der Woche ne Stunde, oder 1 mal so 3 Stunden, meist wenn die Freundin dann mal Spät- oder Nachtdienst hat. Ansonsten stehen dann viele Familiengeburtstage an. Garten und Wohnung wollen gepflegt werden, mal Unternehmungen mit Freunden, Grillabende, Reisen (solange man noch kann) usw.
Ich habe dank einigen Deals mittlerweile 4 Spiele, die ich grade mal installiert habe.


----------



## BxBender (19. Juni 2013)

Hm, wer hat die Steam Deals und Indie Bundles erfunden?! War man damals schon froh, nur 5 oder 6 Triple-A-Titel vor sich herzuschieben, kommen nun unzählige Billigheimer dazu. Dabei habe ich nur einen normalen Job, keine Frau oder sonstige Nebenjobs. ^^ Ich bin mittlerweile echt froh, wenn ein Spiel nach nur 5-8 Stunden vorbei ist und gelöscht werden kann. Allerdings gibt es dann doch immer wieder diese eklatanten Fehlgriffe von mir, wo man dann doch wieder ein Spiel mit 100+ Stunden bei Steam "begattet".


----------



## GenX66 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich bin 46 Jahre alt, habe einen 13-jährigen Sohn und eine langjährige Lebensgefährtin. Ich arbeite zuhause am PC (Übersetzer) und spiele damit auch gelegentlich. Viel mehr Zeit verbringe ich mit meinen Konsolen. Mein Gamerscore von über 100000 sagt da wohl einiges aus. Ich bin seit "Pong"- Zeiten Zocker und hatte so ziemlich jede Konsole, die auf dem Markt war.
Ich habe früher in Punkbands gespielt, habe bis zum abwinken Partys gefeiert und bin durch die halbe Welt gereist. Viel geändert habe ich mich, außer dass man vielleicht mehr zuhause ist und noch mehr zockt. Aber ein Couch-Potatoe bin ich deshalb nicht. Es gibt ja auch Your Shape und andere wundervolle Games, mit denen man sogar fit bleibt und trotzdem dabei zocken kann!
Das klingt jetzt als wäre ich ein Vollnerd und hätte kein Privatleben. Aber genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall, meine Freunde und mein Sohn behaupten, ich sei der normalste Typ auf der Welt.
Es kann manchmal sehr schnell gehen, dass etwas, was vor Jahren noch exotisch war, zu einem ganz gewöhnlichen Hobby werden kann.


----------



## Jarrell (19. Juni 2013)

Die ersten Abschnitte des Artikels erinnerten mich sehr stark an mich. Witcher 2 liegt nicht umsonst noch auf dem "Spielen!" Stapel. Aber irgendwie kommt immer was dazwischen. Ich spiele einen Abend in der Woche, weil meine Frau beim Yoga und anschließend mit ´ner Freundin unterwegs ist. Allerdings bring ich vorher die Kinder in´s Bett und kann dann ab 20:00 die Kiste anmachen.
Wenn ich tagsüber mal zu Hause bin, nutze ich auch die Mittagsruhe der Kinder (2 und 4). Das war´s aber schon an Regelmäßigkeiten.
Hin und wieder kommt dann noch ein Abend mit Freunden dazu, oder wenn die Frau abends bzw. tagsüber mit den Kindern unterwegs ist.

Ich habe mir inzwischen angewöhnt Spiele, wenn möglich, nicht mehr zu wechseln bis sie durchgespielt sind. Bei Mammutspielen wie
Witcher 2 oder Dragon´s Dogma hab ich da natürlich meine Schwierigkeiten. Allein schon, weil ab einer gewissen Zeit einfach der Kontext verloren geht. Immerhin hab ich´s aber geschafft Dead Space 3 viermal durchzuspielen. Jetzt gerade ist Last of Us dran, und das leg ich so schnell nicht wieder weg. Bei Kingdom´s of Amalur und Hitman Absolution steck ich auch noch mittendrin (verdammte PS Plus Mitgliedschaft). Aber ich bin sicher, dass ich mich bald wieder Dragon´s Dogma und Witcher 2 widmen werde. Denn noch dieses Jahr will meine Frau mit beiden Kindern für 3 Wochen in Mutter-Kind Kur. HUA!


----------



## Dukuu (19. Juni 2013)

Allem Anschein nach bin ich ne echte Ausnahme (hier) unter den Ü30 Zockern. Ich bin 37, hab keine Kinder, keine Frau/Freundin und nen festen 40-Stunden-Job. Neben viel Sport zock ich so etwa 20 Stunden/Woche in meiner Freizeit. Bevorzugt (Action-)Adventures, RPG's und Shooter (Counterstrike/diverse andere "Story-Shooter" wie Bioshock).

Da ich kein Bedürfnis nach ner Beziehung hab, wird sich an der Art von Freizeitgestaltung auch so schnell nix ändern und ich bin wirklich glücklich und zufrieden damit.


----------



## Svatlas (19. Juni 2013)

Bin auch Ü30 und zum Thema"Verändertes Spielverhalten", da ist wohl was dran. Ich habe vorher sehr gerne MMO´s gespielt und habe festgestellt, das die aufgewendete Zeit einfach nur verschenkte Zeit ist. Was man sich erspielt hat ist meistens nach 3-6 Monaten nichts mehr wert und mann muss wieder von null anfangen. Ob ich jetzt ProGamer bin oder Familienvater, es ergibt für mich einfach keinen Sinn mehr. Da spiel ich jetzt lieber andere Games.

Meine Familie steht immer an erster Stelle. Das war in jungen Jahren auch mal anders  Zum Glück erkennt man manche Dinge auch erst später. 

Aber die Leidenschaft am zocken, werde ich niemals verlieren!


----------



## USA911 (19. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *schwärm*
> DAS war noch ne gute Zeit. Die gut 2 Stunden Mittagsschlag des Kurzen habe ich damals auch gern ausgenutzt.
> Zu dumm, dass Kinder älter und größer werden. Jetzt muss man sich ja dauern damit beschäftigen..


 
Ja,ja die geissel des Mannes: Erst der Ehering und wenn man das verkraftet hat, die Kinder! 

Ein schlechter Tipp: Geb ihnen ihre eigene Spielekonsole oder laß Sie den Garten umgraben (bei Mädels ab für 4 Wochen auf den Ponyhof!)^^ *lach


Man muß das ganze halt ausgewogen behandeln, entweder spiele ich im Monat öfter, dafür kürzer, oder halt mal ne Zeitlang nicht, aber dann nehme ich mir das recht raus, auch mal 4h am WE abends vor der kiste zusitzen. Weil warum soll ich auch nicht einem Hobby nachgehen. ISt ein gegenseitiges Rücksichtnehmen der Interessen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ja,ja die geissel des Mannes: Erst der Ehering und wenn man das verkraftet hat, die Kinder!


Tja, läuft doch schon seit Generationen vor uns so. Da kann man(n) sich noch so sehr dagegen wehren, da ist man(n) machtlos.
Und Madame spricht schon von Kind Nummer 2... Also, ab hier sollte Frau es mit den üblen Scherzen sein lassen.  


USA911 schrieb:


> Ein schlechter Tipp: Geb ihnen ihre eigene Spielekonsole oder laß Sie den Garten umgraben


 Das Erste ist keine Option, bis einschließlich Grundschulzeit kommt sowas nicht ins Kinderzimmer. Punkt. 
Und zum Umgraben hat er einen gigantischen Sandkasten auf dem Spielplatz, quasi vor unserer Haustür. Da kann er budeln bis er "Maulwurfn ! Autschn !" schreit.


----------



## Briareos (19. Juni 2013)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Ich habe vorher sehr gerne MMO´s gespielt und habe festgestellt, das die aufgewendete Zeit einfach nur verschenkte Zeit ist. Was man sich erspielt hat ist meistens nach 3-6 Monaten nichts mehr wert und mann muss wieder von null anfangen. Ob ich jetzt ProGamer bin oder Familienvater, es ergibt für mich einfach keinen Sinn mehr.


 *lach*
Ich hab da noch nie Sinn drin gesehen ... 

Im Moment versuche ich die knappe, mir zur Verfügung stehende Zeit mit "Uncharted" zu verbringen. Da die Speicherpunkte sowas von fair gesetzt sind, kann ich das für 15 Minuten, 'ne halbe Stunde oder (ganz selten) länger spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2013)

Also wer ein MMO wg. der Items spielt, um dann monatelang irgendwo rumzuposen bzw. 'da rul0r #1' ist, ist hier im falschen Genre bzw. geht die Sache falsch an. Das war aber schon bei der Beta von WoW und, logischerweise, anderen MMOs der Fall.

Sinn eines MMOs sollte das Spiel an sich sein, d.h. also der Weg dahin, die Herausforderung eines Raids, das Zusammenspiel mit anderen. 

Jedenfalls hab ich WoW so gespielt. Natürlich hab ich mich über tolle Dolche mit meinem Schurken gefreut, keine Frage. Allerdings hatte ich als Raidleiter in WoW Vanilla, d.h. Raids mit 40 Personen (!), deutlich mehr Spass, wenn Dinge funktioniert haben. Denn damals gabs nicht zu jedem Boss einen Guide + Video bei Youtube!


----------



## belakor602 (19. Juni 2013)

Schüler 18, hier zocke aber teilweise auch sehr wenig. Wenn an unserer HTL wieder Tests über Tests sind bleibt kaum Zeit zum zocken, wenn ich um 5 Uhr nachmittags nach Hause komme. Und die kleine Zeit die mir noch übrig bleibt wird oft verwendet um ein paar Neuigkeiten über Technik und Spiele zu lesen. Also ich würd sagen so im Durchschnitt spiele ich 4 Stunden die Woche wenn es stressig ist. Wenn ich frei habe natürlich, werde ich nur von meiner Lust und Laune begrenzt .

Und ich danke all den älteren Herren hier für ihre Lebenserfahrung, Kinder sollte ich wohl im Leben meiden wenn ich noch irgendwie frei sein will


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Und ich danke all den älteren Herren hier für ihre Lebenserfahrung, Kinder sollte ich wohl im Leben meiden wenn ich noch irgendwie frei sein will


 Danke dafür, dass du uns nicht als Zocker-Opas bezeichnet hast.


----------



## dbCF (19. Juni 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Schüler 18, ...


 Und schon wieder fühle ich mich alt. Oller Jungspund. Was waren das für Zeiten! Damals. Nichts für die Schule gemacht, nur mit dem Bike unterwegs oder vorm Rechner gehockt und am Ende trotzdem einen ordentlichen und gut bezahlten Job bekommen. Hach. Damals war's...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

dbCF schrieb:


> Und schon wieder fühle ich mich alt. Oller Jungspund. Was waren das für Zeiten! Damals. Nichts für die Schule gemacht, nur mit dem Bike unterwegs oder vorm Rechner gehockt und am Ende trotzdem einen ordentlichen und gut bezahlten Job bekommen. Hach. Damals war's...


 Hey, sei doch mal stolz auf dein Alter und deine Spielerfahrungen. Jungem Gemüse wie ihm muss man ja erst mal erklären, wer und was Larry Laffer, C&C, Wing Commander und Co. waren...


----------



## MarcBrehme (19. Juni 2013)

Meatsucker schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel
> Zum Glück steht meine Frau ebenfalls auf Spiele, sie schaut entweder zu, wenn die Geschichte spannend ist, oder zockt neben mir auf dem Handy oder dem Tablet.


Sie schaut dir zu? Wenn du es noch kommentierst, hat sie ihn dir dann ihren persönlichen Let's player! 
Und *was* spielt *sie*, wenn sie neben dir zockt?


----------



## zubba (19. Juni 2013)

Interessant. Darüber habe ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht, weil es einfach stimmt. Ich werde bald 25, studiere noch, habe aber auch Nebenjob, Freundin, aufgeschobene Hausarbeiten. Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Zeit allgemein (nicht nur bei Games) viel schneller vergeht und an mir vorbeizieht, seit ich mein Abi in der Tasche habe. Vorher war das Bewusstsein über die Zeit noch nicht so krass da. Ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll, aber es fühlt sich scheiße an. Seit ich 20 bin, fühle ich mich nicht alternd. Das klingt erstmal gut, hat aber auch Nachteile. 

Ich merke auch langsam, wie meine Prioritäten sich ändern. Aber nicht, weil ich es will. Ich könnte genauso gut 24/7 nerden, eben neben Uni und Job. Aber ich glaube, bei mir ist der ausschlaggebende Faktor die Freundin. Seit ich sie habe (da war ich 19), sitze ich nicht mehr stundenlang vorm PC, habe ICQ und IRC laufen und zocke nebenbei. Ich habe es reduziert, weil so viele andere Dinge auch Zeit brauchen. Ich komme irgendwie zu gar nichts mehr. Denke ich. So ist es gefühlt. Und wenn ich dann mal wieder einen Kumpel getroffen habe (den ich zu Schulzeiten selbstverständlich täglich gesehen habe), sind wieder 2-4 Wochen rum und es fühlt sich an, als sei die Zeit gar nicht vergangen. Ist sie aber, wenn ich auf den Kalender schaue. Monat um Monat verstreicht. Das geht so fix, dass ich selbst nicht mehr hinterher komme mit meinem Bewusstsein... und das nervt gewaltig. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man das wieder rückgängig machen kann.


----------



## dbCF (19. Juni 2013)

zubba schrieb:


> Monat um Monat verstreicht. Das geht so fix, dass ich selbst nicht mehr hinterher komme mit meinem Bewusstsein... und das nervt gewaltig. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man das wieder rückgängig machen kann.


Und plötzlich bist Du Ü30 und schreibst im PC Games Forum und erzählst von den guten, alten Zeiten...  ; )


----------



## belakor602 (19. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hey, sei doch mal stolz auf dein Alter und deine Spielerfahrungen. Jungem Gemüse wie ihm muss man ja erst mal erklären, wer und was Larry Laffer, C&C, Wing Commander und Co. waren...



Larry Laffer kenne ich nicht Command und Conquer so wie Wing Commander jedoch sehr wohl . Zugegeben ich habe die Spiele nicht wirklich gespielt, in meiner Kindheit waren es eher Mario, Pokemon, Ratchet and Clank, Crash Bandicoot und Need for Speed.

Also so ganz Gemüse bin ich nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

dbCF schrieb:


> Und plötzlich bist Du Ü30 und schreibst im PC Games Forum und erzählst von den guten, alten Zeiten...  ; )


Desweiteren ist seine Freundin nun seine Frau, mit ein Paar Kiddies im Gepäck. Er hat's nur noch nicht bemerkt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Larry Laffer kenne ich nicht Command und Conquer so wie Wing Commander jedoch sehr wohl . Zugegeben ich habe die Spiele nicht wirklich gespielt, in meiner Kindheit waren es eher Mario, Pokemon, Ratchet and Clank, Crash Bandicoot und Need for Speed.
> 
> Also so ganz Gemüse bin ich nicht


 Das qualifiziert dich allerhöchstens zum Buttergemüse, Burschi.


----------



## zubba (19. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist seine Freundin nun seine Frau, mit ein Paar Kiddies im Gepäck. Er hat's nur noch nicht bemerkt.


 
Wenn ich das nicht mitbekomme, stimmt irgendwas nicht.  Nene, sie zockt ja selbst gern. Aber bei ihr kommt das auch in letzter Zeit viel viel zu kurz. Ich brauche unbedingt eine Wii U, aber mit gescheiten Spielen. Damals die Wii ging bei Freundin und Freunden schon gut ab (bis sie sich abnutzte).  Und Rayman Legends wird auch generdet.  Origins hat sie gefressen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

zubba schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nicht mitbekomme, stimmt irgendwas nicht.  Nene, sie zockt ja selbst gern. Aber bei ihr kommt das auch in letzter Zeit viel viel zu kurz. Ich brauche unbedingt eine Wii U, aber mit gescheiten Spielen. Damals die Wii ging bei Freundin und Freunden schon gut ab (bis sie sich abnutzte).  Und Rayman Legends wird auch generdet.  Origins hat sie gefressen!


 Rayman is da Hüpf-King at his best !


----------



## zubba (19. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Rayman is da Hüpf-King at his best !



Jup, finde ich sogar noch besser von Handling und Gameplay her als die Mario-Spiele. 

Übrigens komme ich auch aus dem Sauerland.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

zubba schrieb:


> Jup, finde ich sogar noch besser von Handling und Gameplay her als die Mario-Spiele.
> 
> Übrigens komme ich auch aus dem Sauerland.


 Woher genau ? Welcher Kreis ?


----------



## zubba (19. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Woher genau ? Welcher Kreis ?



Olpe, Wenden. :> Aber jetzt wohn ich in Köln. Jobbedingt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

zubba schrieb:


> Olpe, Wenden. :> Aber jetzt wohn ich in Köln. Jobbedingt.


 Aha. Einmal nach Olpe, dann bitte wenden.


----------



## legion333 (19. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *schwärm*
> DAS war noch ne gute Zeit. Die gut 2 Stunden *Mittagsschlag* des Kurzen habe ich damals auch gern ausgenutzt.
> Zu dumm, dass Kinder älter und größer werden. Jetzt muss man sich ja dauern damit beschäftigen..


 
Jetzt müssen sie also den ganzen Tag geschlagen werden?


----------



## Stovokhor (19. Juni 2013)

Hochinteressanter Beitrag  Kommt mir alles ebenfalls sehr bekannt vor.

Viele der in dem Artikel genannten Fakten kann ich nur unterstreichen: Ich bin mittlerweile 34 Jahre alt spiele aber seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr. Damals war es noch der gute alte C64, danach der Amiga und dann kam schon direkt der erste PC. Dabei ist es bisher auch geblieben...Konsolen sind mir nie ins Haus gekommen.

Meine absolute Vorliebe: Komplexe Rollenspiele, am Liebsten Online und mit anderen. Und genau da liegt (wie im Artikel beschrieben) auch der Hund begraben! Ich krieg die Drecksdinger, seit ich im Berufsleben stehe, einfach nicht mehr durch 

The Witcher, Risen, Elder Scrolls Oblivion und Elder Scrolls Skyrim. Alle angefangen und irgendwann abgebrochen. Alles tolle Spiele, aber irgendwann kam immer der Punkt, an dem ich einige Wochen Pause machen musste, total den Faden verlor und auch kein Interesse mehr hatte mich "einzuarbeiten". Denn Zocken soll für mich alles sein, nur nicht Arbeit 

Wenn es nicht die normale Hölle des Berufslebens ist (und ich arbeite leider nicht in einem klassischen "nine-to-five-Job" sondern hab auch gerne mal 50 - 60 Stunden in der Woche auf dem Zettel) dann ist da natürlich noch die liebe Frau.

Da sie selber mehrere Jahre WoW gespielt hat, hat sie auch Verständnis für mich (wie sich das anhört: Als ob man irgendeine schwerere Störung hat ) und hält mich nicht vom Daddeln ab. 

Das muss sie aber auch gar nicht. Durch den Leistungsdruck und den Stress in meinem Job haben sich in der Tat die Prioritäten dramatisch verschoben. Auch durch sonstige Einsichten, die man so im Älter werden erlangt  und durch das Wissen, dass das Leben auch mal richtig "arschig" sein kann ist es mir derzeit viel wichtiger, Zeit mit meiner Frau, meiner Familie und meinen Freunden zu verbringen.

Oft ist es bei mir z.B. Samstagsabends so, dass ich durchaus Zeit hätte um 3 oder 4 Stunden zu zocken. Wenn ich dann aber anfange stelle ich immer öfter nach 1 oder 2 Stunden ein nagendes Gefühl fest, dass mir einflüstert, dass das doch irgendwie Zeitverschwendung ist worauf ich dann doch meistens wieder bei meiner Frau lande...auf der Couch, im Kino, im Restaurant oder sonstwo. Hauptsache mit ihr oder Freunden.

Besagter Leistungsdruck im Job sorgte auch dafür, dass ich meine WoW-Karriere an den Nagel gehangen habe: Ich war einfach total gefrustet (besonders seit Wotlk) von der Spielerschaft da auf einmal nichts anderes mehr zählte als schnell durch eine Instanz zu rushen und so viel DPS wie möglich rauszuhauen. Das war zwar eine andere Form von Leistungsdruck und Stress...trotzdem wollte ich damit in meiner Freizeit nichts zu tun haben. Ich hatte zu Classic und BC-Zeiten Instanzen und Raids gespielt, weil sie spannend waren und man dank Teamspeak und Chat oft unglaublich witzige und unterhaltsame Abende hatte. Das war mit Wotlk vorbei. Alles musste schnell gehen. Man chattete nicht mehr, machte keine Witze mehr, redete kein Wort mehr...außer um irgendeinen armen Tropf fertig zu machen, der eben kein Monster-DPS gefahren hat. Weil er einfach keine Zeit hatte, sich allzu intensiv mit Theorycrafting auseinander zu setzen. Ich wurde Gott sei Dank verschont aber meine Frau musste sich einige üble Beschimpfungen anhören lassen. So eine Ü40-Gilde halte ich daher für eine sehr sinnvolle Einrichtung 

Zur Zeit komme ich so auf 2h Zocken die Woche. Zuletzt Guild Wars 2. Letztes Wochenende habe ich aber mal wieder in Rift reingeschnuppert. In der Zeit habe einen Magier auf Stufe 8 gezogen. Wer die Level-Geschwindigkeit in Rift kennt, weiß, dass dazu nicht allzuviel Stunden nötig sind 

Mit Casual-Games kann ich trotzdem nichts anfangen: Ich weiß einfach nicht, warum ich mich nach 28 Jahren Zockerei auf einmal mit Spielen beschäftigen soll, die vom Komplexitätsgrad ungefähr den ersten C64-Games konkurrieren  Das finde ich schlicht und ergreifend langweilig. Und ich habe es ausprobiert: Angry Birds, Temple Run 2, diverse Browser-Games. Nach 30 Minuten habe ich i.d.R. einfach keine Lust mehr und deinstallier' das Zeug. Damit will ich Casual-Games nicht verteufeln...ist halt nur nicht meins.

Daher mach ich wohl auch in Zukunft weiter wie bisher: Vollpreis-Spiel kaufen, die ersten 10% mit richtig viel Spaß in den Backen daddeln, irgendwann feststellen, dass man wieder nicht durchkommt und das nächste Game anwerfen 

Nachtrag: Kinder sind noch nicht da, könnte aber nächstes Jahr...äh...passieren. Mal schauen, wie die Gaming-Welt dann für mich aussieht


----------



## dbCF (19. Juni 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen sie also den ganzen Tag geschlagen werden?


Nein, zwei Stunden reichen.


----------



## lead341 (19. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist aber mächtig viel.
> so viel hab ich in meinem ganzen leben noch nie gezockt, zumindest nicht regelmäßig.



in Bezugnahme auf die Aussage des Vor-Kommentators, der 3-4 Abende 1-2 Stunden zockt.


Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass hier größtenteils noch eine typisch "deutsche Logik" dominiert.

1) Nehmen wir mal an, es meldet sich einer hier im Forum (oder auf irgendeiner anderen Plattform) und behauptet, er zocke 40-60 Stunden pro Woche und fügt weiter hinzu, dass er dies gern mache

2) Es meldet sich daraufhin ein weiterer, der behauptet, er arbeite 40-60 Stunden pro Woche und fügt hinzu, dass er dies nicht unbedingt gern mache.

Es gibt nun zwei Antwortmöglichkeiten:

a) Grundtenor Empörung: Was Du machst ist absurd, Zeitverschwendung, tja wie kannst Du nur, man lebt nur einmal...
b) Grundtenor Zustimmung/Akzeptanz: ja, ist normal, nichts Besonderes, passt schon

Hierzu würde ich mal eine länderübergreifende Abstimmung veranstalten und die Ergebnisse mal vergleichen.


----------



## g0ddi3 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich bin 27, habe eine 45std Woche und eine kleine Tochter.
Trotzdem finde meistens Zeit zum Spielen. Sei es an abends zwischen 20:00 und 22:00 Uhr oder an Wochenenden wenn die kurze raus zum spielen ist.
Ich denke das ganze ist vor allem eine organisatorische Frage. 
Ich bin gegen 18:00 zuhause, dann wird schnell die Hütte gefegt, die Spülmaschine ein/ausgeräumt. Danach meistens eine Stunde mit der kleinen und Abendessen. Ab 20:00 haben meine Freundin und ich dann Zeit für uns, und wenn wir grade nichts zusammen vorhaben, kann ich ab da eigentlich die Box oder den PC anmachen - und dann darf es auch gerne knallen im Gebälk (BF, CoD, einfach das Hirn ausschalten)

Und da ich offene Gleitzeit habe, kann ich auch mal morgens ne Stunde FIFA spielen


----------



## Stovokhor (19. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich denke auch dass es unter Anderem eine Frage der Organisation ist. Aber auch der eigenen Veranlagung. 
Ich habe Väter und Mütter gesehen, die wirklich nichts anderes mehr sind als Väter und Mütter. Das halte ich einfach für bedenklich, weil (in meinen Augen) solche Eltern zu große Teile ihrer eigenen Persönlichkeit zu weit hinten anstellen. Darunter leidet die Person als solches, die Ehe/Partnerschaft und im Schlechtesten Fall am Ende auch das Kind, weil es den Frust der Eltern abbekommt.

Ein Vater/eine Mutter sollte immer auch noch Ehemann/Ehefrau, Zocker/Zockerin, Leseratte, Fußballfan oder sonstiges sein dürfen. Sicher geht das nicht mehr in diesen unbegrenzten Maßen wie vor der Elternschaft. Aber sofern einige Randbedingungen stimmen, sollte es möglich sein, auch ein bißchen Zeit für sich selber und für seine Frau rauszuschinden.

Mit diesen Randbedingungen meine ich z.B. Oma und Opa, bei denen man ein Kind mal für einen Abend abladen kann, damit man mal wieder gemeinsam ein Restaurant leerfuttern kann oder Ähnliches 

Ich verstehe zum Beispiel viele Menschen nicht, die (als Beispiel) eigentlich totale Kinojunkies sind aber immer Jammern, dass sie schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr im Kino waren. Sowas geht. Sowas ist auch wichtig. Man muss aber organisieren.

Meine Schwester hat 4 großartige Kinder großgezogen die alle mit 2 Jahren Abstand "kamen". Und sie hat sich ihre Persönlichkeit und einige (sicher nicht alle) ihrer Hobbies bewahrt. Ich hoffe, dass ich das auch hinkriege, wenn es mal soweit ist.


----------



## tommy301077 (19. Juni 2013)

Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu!  Ich bin nun 35 Jahre alt und zocke seit meinem ersten PC (1993) fast nur auf dieser Plattform. Es gab eine Zeit vor der Familie, da hat sich die Leidenschaft für dieses Hobby mehr und mehr gesteigert. Die Grafik wurde besser, die Stories ausgefeilter und es entwickelten sich immer wieder neue Genres. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Zeiten erinnern, als es außer Adventures und Jum&Run nicht viel mehr gab. Diese Entwicklung im Zusammenspiel mit der immer besseren Hardware hat den Reiz ausgemacht, diese Hobby nie aufzugeben. Auch heute zocke ich noch ca. 3 Abende die Woche mit meinem Freundeskreis (ca. 25-45 Jahre alt) Battlefield 3 und wir haben jedesmal Spaß daran. Zusätzlich veranstalten wir jedes Jahr (seit ca. 10 Jahren) unsere Pfingst-Lan. Das ist immer ein schönes langes Wochenende, wo sich alle mal treffen und auch die immer größer werdenden Familien nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Auch dieses Hobby kann verbinden!


----------



## xeloomy (19. Juni 2013)

Spiele können auch ein Familienhobby sein. Als Mutter (44) von 3 Jungs, 2 inzwischen erwachsen, spiele ich auf PC seit 1991 und gelegentlich auch Konsole. Ich bevorzuge dabei eher Rollenspiele wie die Gothic Reihe, The Witcher 1 und 2, Skyrim, aktuell einen Shooter Far Cry 3 und als Klassiker auch SimCity 5. Früher haben wir als Familie Karten- und Brettspiele gespielt, heute ist es denn auch schon mal eine Runde Unreal Tournament bzw. ein ordentliches Minecraft-Projekt. Macht wirklich Spaß gemeinsam zu spielen und man ist heute nicht einmal daran gebunden als Familie an einem Tisch zu sitzen. Es geht auch über Entfernung und trotzdem spielt man gemeinsam. Spiele sind für mich ein toller Weg von Beruf und Alltag Abstand zu gewinnen. Man muss sich nur organisieren und das neueste Spiel wird eben erst ein halbes Jahr später als das Erscheinungsdatum gespielt und ich brauche auch länger als jemand mit mehr Freizeit um es durchzuspielen. Lasse es mir aber nicht nehmen zu spielen und finde es auch ehrlich gesagt toll, wenn dann auch noch die Freunde der Kinder dazu kommen und erstaunt sind, dass die Eltern plötzlich auch mit auf dem Server auftauchen und mitspielen. So wissen wir wenigstens was unsere Kinder so spielen und können mitreden bzw. haben wir unseren Kindern früher altersgerecht Spiele empfohlen oder eben nicht.


----------



## MBcool (19. Juni 2013)

Cooler Artikel, danke dafür!


----------



## nerdone (19. Juni 2013)

Bin 33 und spiele nach wie vor am liebsten Rollenspiele und teilweise auch Shooter. Früher waren es Adventures wie Monkey Island und Co. die mich am meisten gefesselt haben. Mir ist aber aufgefallen daß ich heute viel schneller die Motivation verliere ein Spiel zu Ende zu spielen. Immer noch finde ich grafisch imposante Titel toll weil mich die Technik dahinter fasziniert. Ich habe aber keine Kinder und bin sogar Single im Moment. Dadurch würde sich vermutlich mehr ändern an meinem Spielverhalten. Im Prinzip hat sich aber so nur die Zeit insgesamt etwas reduziert und bei Battlefield 3, Fallout 3, Assassins Creed usw. wird aufgrund von fweniger Motivation und anderen Interessen (Freunde, Job, Frauen kurz: Leben haha) nicht bis zum Ende gespielt.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube bei mir nähert sich die Leidenschaft des Spielens mit 36 Jahren langsam dem Ende. Und ich denke nicht dass es besonders viele Faktoren sind.

Zum einen fällt mir, das sich in die Spielwelt hinein versetzen immer schwerer. Das war vor 10 Jahren noch ganz anders. Wenn ich heute im Spiel die Grafik der Spielwelt sehe, fange ich an zu überlegen wie diese erstellt wurde und wie lange der Designer/Grafiker dafür gebraucht hat. 

Ich zerlege das Spiel vor meinem geistigen Auge quasi in seine Einzelteile. 

Damals bei Ultima 7 kann ich mich erinnern dass ich von der guten KI eines NPCs beeindruckt war. Heute weiß ich wie so etwas funktioniert und könnte es selbst programmieren, da verliert das ganze irgendwie seinen Reiz.

Ich kann mich zwar noch für Spiele wie Fable 3 begeistern, aber da zum Teil nur deshalb weil mich die Qualität der Inszenierung, Spielmechanik und Technik überrascht hat.
Und die beiden letztgenannten Dinge könnte ich auch so in dieser Qualität nie und nimmer programmieren, es hängt also irgendwie damit zusammen.

Und der zweite Faktor ist die Tiefe der Spielwelt, ein Spiel wie Baldurs Gate 2 wird mich vermutlich auch noch in 20 Jahren begeistern können.

Ich glaube die letzten 2 Wochen habe ich vielleicht insgesamt 2 Stunden gespielt. Es wird auf lange Sicht gesehen weniger, finde ich eigentlich schade, aber ich kann es auch nicht ändern....


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2013)

nerdone schrieb:


> Bin 33 und spiele nach wie vor am liebsten Rollenspiele und teilweise auch Shooter. Früher waren es Adventures wie Monkey Island und Co. die mich am meisten gefesselt haben. Mir ist aber aufgefallen daß ich heute viel schneller die Motivation verliere ein Spiel zu Ende zu spielen. Immer noch finde ich grafisch imposante Titel toll weil mich die Technik dahinter fasziniert. Ich habe aber keine Kinder und bin sogar Single im Moment.


 Geht mir genauso. Früher hatte ich noch bei jedem Titel eine Engelsgeduld. Heute muss es halt der schnelle Spaß für Zwischendurch sein.
Da ich aber auch Single und kinderlos bin, zocke ich aber - trotz 8 Stunden Arbeit täglich - ziemlich viel. Aber bei weitem nicht so viel, wie früher. Da merkt man schon sehr oft einfach fehlende Motivation.

Ich bin jetzt 32, werde aber in naher Zukunft noch 33.^^


----------



## DoomMetaller (19. Juni 2013)

Im August knack ich die 33 und mein erst (bald) 3 Jahre alter Sohn hat natürlich noch ganz andere Interessen, wobei ich Ihn bei dem einen oder anderen Game auch mal auf den Schoss nehme und er gespannt zuschaut. Da momentan die Scheidung läuft, kommt natürlich noch ganz anderes auf mich zu, was die Zeit zum zocken erheblich mindert !

Zu meinem Spieleverhalten: Es hat sich geändert, ganz klar ! Früher war ich ein richtiger Shooter-Fan, heute lass ich diese eher stehen (zumal sie mich nicht mehr so fesseln wie früher) und greife lieber zu (Action)Rollenspiele oder vermehrt zu Indie Titeln. MMO's... die Zeiten sind einfach vorbei - bis ich da jemals das höchste Level erreiche ist das 500ste Add-On erschienen  !

Alles in allem wird das Zocken immer Bestandteil meines Lebens bleiben und freu mich schon wenn eines Tages mein Sohn zu mir kommt und sagt: "Mensch Papa, so zockt man das..."


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was andere Familien so machen und deswegen werde ich mir auch natürlich keinerlei Urteil erlauben...
Aber ich kenne genug Familien, deren Väter oder Mütter zumindest Abends Zeit haben, um ein wenig zu zocken. Man muss sich die Zeit einfach nur ein wenig besser einteilen.


----------



## DoomMetaller (19. Juni 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne genug Familien, deren Väter oder Mütter zumindest Abends Zeit haben, um ein wenig zu zocken.


 
Sicher hätte man die Zeit, aber mit einem kleinen Kind ist man abends auch mal froh die Ruhe für Zweisamkeit zu haben - zumindest war es bei uns so. Und ganz ehrlich... Man kommt von der Arbeit, das Kind hält einen auf Touren ... da fehlte auch einfach die Kraft den Knopf am Rechner zu drücken xD !


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2013)

Ich kann es ja verstehen, wenn jemand wegen eines Berufes, Familie und Kindern weniger Zeit hat, ich hoffe nur, dass der Artikel jetzt nicht für noch mehr Casualspiele wirbt, denn davon gibt es ja schon mehr als genug. 

Was ich noch zum Thema zu sagen habe, ist, dass es sich gerade bei Online-Spielen mit älteren Spielern weitaus besser spielen lässt. Das habe ich schon damals in WoW bemerkt: Waren da lauter jüngere Spieler war es oft hektischer und es ging mehr in Richtung Wettbewerb. Waren dagegen eher ältere Spieler dabei, dann war es weitaus entspannter und auch witziger, weil die das nicht so ernst nehmen. Und zocken soll ja vor allem Spaß machen, das ist ja die Hauptsache.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2013)

lead341 schrieb:


> in Bezugnahme auf die Aussage des Vor-Kommentators, der 3-4 Abende 1-2 Stunden zockt.
> 
> 
> Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass hier größtenteils noch eine typisch "deutsche Logik" dominiert.
> ...


 
was hat das mit meinem kommentar zu tun? und was war daran typisch deutsch? 
ich hab wirklich keine ahnung, was du mit deinem beitrag sagen willst.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juni 2013)

DoomMetaller schrieb:


> Sicher hätte man die Zeit, aber mit einem kleinen Kind ist man abends auch mal froh die Ruhe für Zweisamkeit zu haben - zumindest war es bei uns so. Und ganz ehrlich... Man kommt von der Arbeit, das Kind hält einen auf Touren ... da fehlte auch einfach die Kraft den Knopf am Rechner zu drücken xD !


 
Ich bin zwar kein Familienvater und auch erst 24 Jahre alt, aber mir geht es schon jetzt aufgrund meiner Arbeit und Ausbildung so. ^^ 
Und da ich eine Ausbildung als Erzieher mache und somit genau weiß, wie nervig und stressig Kinder manchmal sein können, kann ich Eltern gut verstehen.  

Aber ich kann auch sagen, dass es nur in den ersten paar Jahren so ist. Sobald die Kinder alt genug sind, sind sie eh die meisten Zeit draußen oder selbstständig genug, um sich zu beschäftigen. Und da hat man auch mal Zeit für ein oder zwei Stunden Zocken oder andere Hobbys. ^^ Und wenn die Kinder noch älter sind, kann man auch mit ihnen zusammen zocken.


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sobald die Kinder alt genug sind, sind sie eh die meisten Zeit draußen oder selbstständig genug, um sich zu beschäftigen.


Das kommt aber auch stark auf die Erziehung an. Ich kenne bestimmte Menschen, deren Kinder immer in der Bude hocken und niemals alleine rausgehen würden. NIcht mal in den Hof des Hauses, wo ein kleiner Spielplatz ist.


----------



## Theojin (19. Juni 2013)

Ich bin Deutscher, 36 und Single. überzeugter Single. Wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, will ich einfach nur meine Ruhe. Immer, jeden Tag, unter allen Umständen. Und ich bin da ganz ehrlich - mir gefällt es so absolut. In meinen Jugend und Twen-Zeiten war ich auch oft genug unterwegs.
Die meiste Zeit meiner reichlichen Freizeit verbringe ich vorm Rechner, einfach, weil mir das Daddeln immer noch am meisten Spaß macht. Das Abtauchen in andere Welten befriedigt mich geistig jedenfalls mehr als irgendwelche Grillparties.

Ich bin auch niemand, der irgendwie karrieregeil ist, ich habe meinen Job, indem ich meiner Meinung nach eh schon zu lange arbeiten muß, da strebe ich nicht danach, mir für eine Handvoll Zaster mehr noch xmal soviel Verantwortung an die Backe zu kleben oder jeden Tag noch länger zu arbeiten. Mein Motto in Bezug auf Arbeit: "Mit Arbeit kann man sich den ganzen Tag versauen".

Das geht vermutlich komplett in die entgegengesetzte Richtung von vielen der Kommentatoren hier, aber jeder soll da so machen, wie er sich am wohlsten fühlt. Und mir gefällt es in meiner Freizeit nunmal, in andere Welten abzutauchen, das können dann durchaus auch 5-6 Stunden jeden Tag werden.


----------



## DoomMetaller (19. Juni 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Kinder noch älter sind, kann man auch mit ihnen zusammen zocken.


 
Wie ich schon schrieb: Darauf freu ich mich gewaltig... wenn mein Sohn mich in Grund und Boden stampft. Aber Recht gebe ich dir. Sobald die kleinen älter werden hat man doch etwas "mehr Luft". Und da ich demnächst meinen Sohn leider nur noch jedes zweite WE sehe, hab ich auch ein wenig mehr Zeit  !


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Juni 2013)

Vorhin habe ich in einem anderen Thema noch einen 18+ Bereich im Forum gefordert, jetzt glaube ich, ein 30+ Bereich wäre besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen sie also den ganzen Tag geschlagen werden?


 Wer war so doof und hat auf der Tastatur das G neben dem F gesetzt ?


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juni 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das kommt aber auch stark auf die Erziehung an. Ich kenne bestimmte Menschen, deren Kinder immer in der Bude hocken und niemals alleine rausgehen würden. NIcht mal in den Hof des Hauses, wo ein kleiner Spielplatz ist.


 Solche Eltern kenne ich auch. ^^

Aber im Großen und Ganzen geht es mit dem Grundschulalter los, wo man etwas mehr Spielraum für eigene Hobbys hat. Dann sind die Kinder (im Normalfall) selbstständig genug. Und dann beginnt auch so langsam die Zeit, wo die Kinder sich für elektronische Medien interessieren, wozu eben auch Spiele gehören. Und ab dann kann man dem Kind auch mal ein Anno andrehen oder vergleichbare Spiele, die man zusammen spielen kann. Und Spiele wie Anno, Portel usw. haben, meiner Meinung nach, sogar einen gewissen pädagogischen Wert. ^^


----------



## lead341 (19. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was hat das mit meinem kommentar zu tun? und was war daran typisch deutsch?
> ich hab wirklich keine ahnung, was du mit deinem beitrag sagen willst.



Dein Kommentar war für mich eine Art Aufhänger - vielleicht habe ich meine "Antwort" nur ungünstig formuliert, sorry. Also was ich damit sagen wollte: gerade hier in Deutschland sehen viele Zocken immer noch als genuine Zeitverschwendung. Arbeiten darf man bis zum "Umfallen", Aktivitäten ohne unmittelbaren praktischen Mehrwert (Zocken ist da eigentlich nur ein Bsp.) haben längst nicht den gleichen Stellenwert. 

Du hattest kommentiert, dass 3-4 Abende 1-2 Stunden zocken sehr viel sei. Das ist Deine subjektive Sichtweise (die auch die Mehrheitsmeinung ist). Ich gehöre eben eher zur Minderheit - für mich ist das extrem wenig und eher "casual". Hätte ich nur 3-4 Abende pro Woche 1-2 Stunden Zeit, hätte ich das Hobby schon längst an den Nagel gehängt.


----------



## Raudies (19. Juni 2013)

Lieber Marc,

eigentlich wollte ich gerade das nächste, kurze Kapitel von Hitman spielen, welches ich vor einem halben Jahr auf Steam im Christmas Sale für ein Appel und ´nen Ei gekauft habe. Aber dann kam Dein Artikel für die Ü30 dazwischen.
Ich werde am Samstag 47 Jahre und gehöre somit zur ältesten Spielergeneration überhaupt. Ich spiele, seitdem es Computer gibt. Und ich spiele nur Computer und nicht, wie Marc beschrieb, Android, PS3 oder Browser Games – das empfand ich nie als „spielen“. Okay, also bin ich Core Gamer, wie man heutzutage sagt, aber damals gab es nicht einmal das Wort „Nerd“. Die ersten Computerzeitschriften enthielten damals mehrere DIN A4 Seiten lange Programmzeilen in Basic oder Maschinencode, die man abtippen konnte. Und das tat ich! Nach drei Tagen startete ich das Programm mit meinem CPC 464 (mit einem Kassettenlaufwerk!) und brauchte weitere zwei Tage um die letzten Fehler zu finden. Besonders spaßig war das bei Maschinencodes: 1101010100011010… - super!
Ich hatte also Zeit damals, das will ich damit sagen. Meine jetzige Frau hat das wohl ignoriert, zumindest erinnere ich mich nicht mehr. Die Zeit, die ich investiert habe, war enorm und ich war neidisch auf alle Amiga Rechner Besitzer – die hatten damals einfach die volle game-power! Ich krebste also mit meinem CPC Schneider herum und spielte Tagelang Sega Tischtennis (das war ein extrem super geiles Spiel und ich erinnere mich immer noch an die coolen Erfolge). Sogar im Urlaub, was meine Eltern befremdlich fanden. Ich glaube, sie hofften, dass ich trotzdem ein sinnvolles Mitglied der deutschen Konsumgesellschaft werden könnte. Wurde ich ja auch.
Also „Erwachsen“, Projektleiter bei einer Fluggesellschaft (super ernsthaft, echt!), Vater eines 13jährigen Sohnes, Hausbesitzer – das volle Programm. Und da spricht mir der Marc aus der Seele – etwas hat sich geändert. Früher investierte ich Stunden in Sim City 2000, Diablo, Monkey Island. Heute sind es doch eher ein Kapitel Hitman, zwei Spiele FIFA, kurz Trials Evolution oder Shift 2. Alle anderen Spiele kratze ich kurz an (obwohl mein Schrank zuhause und bei Steam immer noch mit Spielen auf mich warten, die ich mal gekauft, aber nie gespielt habe), versuche mich nach 5 Tagen zu erinnern wie die *‘§$% Steuerung war und was ich zuletzt tat (das Brot vom Prediger beim Bauern vorbeizubringen oder die Waffe des Androiden bei einem Waffenhändler zu modifizieren). Die Zeit ist einfach zu kurz, aber Browser Games, Android oder Konsole kommen mir nicht ins Haus! Nixxen!
Mein Sohn ist da super erzogen. Mit dreizehn hat er einen Rechner, den ich immer schon gerne gehabt hätte – auch heute! Leider sind zwei Superrechner nicht zu bezahlen, also hat er eben einen. Er kann alle Spiele mit höchster Auflösung spielen, ich krebse halt nur rum. Und er investiert die Zeit, die ich damals investiert habe. Das ist natürlich nicht gut für seine Schule, wirklich nicht. 
Aber ich bin nun Projektleiter bei einer Fluggesellschaft (super ernsthaft, echt!), Vater eines 13jährigen Sohnes, Hausbesitzer – das volle Programm. Es hat nicht geschadet, will ich damit sagen. Er hat seinen eigenen Weg vor sich. Germanys next Superstar, Nerd, Boris Becker – who knows? Er lebt aber eine Leidenschaft, die ich auch gelebt habe und immer noch lebe. Nun aber dem Alter entsprechend: mit 47 Jahren muss ja mal ein wenig Ernsthaftigkeit eintreten.

Denkste!


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2013)

lead341 schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar war für mich eine Art Aufhänger - vielleicht habe ich meine "Antwort" nur ungünstig formuliert, sorry. Also was ich damit sagen wollte: gerade hier in Deutschland sehen viele Zocken immer noch als genuine Zeitverschwendung. Arbeiten darf man bis zum "Umfallen", Aktivitäten ohne unmittelbaren praktischen Mehrwert (Zocken ist da eigentlich nur ein Bsp.) haben längst nicht den gleichen Stellenwert.
> 
> Du hattest kommentiert, dass 3-4 Abende 1-2 Stunden zocken sehr viel sei. Das ist Deine subjektive Sichtweise (die auch die Mehrheitsmeinung ist). Ich gehöre eben eher zur Minderheit - für mich ist das extrem wenig und eher "casual". Hätte ich nur 3-4 Abende pro Woche 1-2 Stunden Zeit, hätte ich das Hobby schon längst an den Nagel gehängt.


 
na ja, das war irgendwie aus dem kontext gerissen. für jemand der meint, eigentlich keine oder nur noch sehr wenig zeit zum zocken zu haben, halte ich (!) das  für ziemlich viel - ja. 

und auch wenn ich jetzt ganz sicher den zorn vieler auf mich ziehen werde: ich (!) halte zocken nicht unbedingt für das allerbeste hobby, mit dem man den grossteil seiner freizeit verbringen sollte. das ist natürlich ebenfalls rein subjektiv.


----------



## theoturtle (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Zeit genommen alle Ü30er und E30er komplett zu lesen. Aber auch zocken werd ich heute nicht mehr - wie so oft seit einigen Jahren. 
Bin seit gestern ganze 34 Jahre, habe 3 1/2 Kinder (eines ist noch unterwegs) und auch einen Vollzeitjob, der durch die länge des Arbeitsweges und dem Berufsverkehr in der Stadt täglich mindestens 11 Stunden kostet. Wenn meine Liebste das Auto benötigt (wir wohnen auf dem Land, da passiert das leider häufig) wird mein Arbeitstag dank Zugfahrten auf fast 14 Stunden hochgezüchtet. 

Aber zocken tu ich natürlich trotzdem. Aber halt auch nur an wenigen Abenden in der Woche, am WE früh morgens. Und da die kleinen ja auch größer werden kann man hin und wieder auch zusammen spielen (Minecraft ohne Monster, Viva Pinata, Wimmelbildspiele). Und später dann bestimmt auch mal "erwachsenere" Spiel wie ... naja. ... Anno z.B. ... oder Anno ... 
Wenn ich die kleinen dazu bekomme die GOGs schätzen zu lernen, dann vielleicht auch die DSA-Trilogie oder ähnliches.

Meine Frau spielt eigentlich auch gerne mit mir - aber dafür haben wir einfach keine Zeit gefunden in den letzten Monaten. Und wenn dann meistens ein gemütliches Adventure. Als wir noch "jung" waren haben wir uns Baldurs Gate I + AddOn im Multiplayer angetan und viele viele Stunden Diablo II und auch später Titan Quest. Das war schön ... aber die Familie ist nunmal unsere Entscheidung gewesen. Und wenn wir alt sind spielen wir irgendwann mal Baldurs Gate 2 + Addon, die Savegames vom ersten lagern schon seit über 10 Jahren mehrfach auf diversen Datenträgern, damit die bloß nicht verloren gehen. BAM !

Will aber jetzt auch meckern: Spiele via Steam, oder generell mit extremen DRM-Maßnahmen und dazu ohne LAN usw. machen es einem heutzutage nicht einfacher dem Hobby familiär zu fröhnen. Allein was an Kosten auf einen zukäme, wenn man für eine 6-köpfige Familie den neuen Heroes-Teil erstehen müsste, weil kein Hotseat-Modus mehr existiert ...  Und Konsolen werden da heutzutage auch nicht besser. Ich will nicht Mario Party XY spielen, nur weil man das noch mit mehreren spielen kann. Da kram ich lieber in meiner Sammlung ein paar alte Schmuckstücke raus die diese Möglichkeit noch bieten.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juni 2013)

Raudies schrieb:


> Und das tat ich! Nach drei Tagen startete ich das Programm mit meinem CPC 464 (mit einem Kassettenlaufwerk!) und brauchte weitere zwei Tage um die letzten Fehler zu finden.


Also ich hatte in meinem CPC 464 eine Datasette.


----------



## Raudies (19. Juni 2013)

Korrekt! Ich war schon ein wenig unsicher, ob die U17 generation Kassettenlaufwerk versteht. "Datasette" könnte zu einem geistigen Kollaps führen


----------



## Aenimus (19. Juni 2013)

Heute mein 43. Geburtstag gefeiert (man, bin ich alt geworden) und Zocker seit dem guten alten Atari2600. Ich denke, ich werde auch noch mit 50 zocken, zumal ja endlich mein lang gehegter Traum, die Virtual Reality, am Horizont langsam erscheint. Man, was freue ich mich darauf.


----------



## ICEWitcher (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo. 

Mitlerweile gehöre ich auch zu den E30´ern mit Frau und Kind (5). Aber zocken gehört einfach immernoch zu mir! Mach das ja schon ein viertel Jahrhundert. 2-3 mal die Woche 1-2 Stunden und am Wochenende je nach dem ob der kleine draußen ist können es auch mal 6-7 Stunden sein . Einzige veränderung ist das ich keinen Geist mehr für Strategie Spiele hab. Ansonsten das volle Programm mit RPG, Shooter, Aktion und Online Games. Kann mir ein leben ohne zocken nicht vorstellen. Das ist meistens Entspannung pur.

Mein erster PC war ein Schneider PC mit Kasettenlaufwerk, dann C 64, NES, SNES, 386´er, 486´er, P4, Core 2 Duo, Core 2 Quad. Bin nicht so der Konsolen Fan. Da ist mir ein Rechner schon viel lieber, aber mal kucken wie es mit den neuen Dingern is. Auf virtual Reality warten wir doch schon Jahrzehnte, aber es kommt immer näher. 

Mfg


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2   WILL ICH AUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juni 2013)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Heute mein 43. Geburtstag gefeiert (man, bin ich alt geworden) und Zocker seit dem guten alten Atari2600. Ich denke, ich werde auch noch mit 50 zocken, zumal ja endlich mein lang gehegter Traum, die Virtual Reality, am Horizont langsam erscheint. Man, was freue ich mich darauf.


 
Bis dahin bist du 70.


----------



## connor0815 (20. Juni 2013)

Bin selbst 37, keine Kinder, befinde mich aber ebenfalls im "langjährigen Krieg", 60 Stundenwoche kann ich auch mit dienen, aber so manches Argument kann ich hier nicht nachvollziehen.....

Nur ein Beispiel aus den Kommentaren hier:"Ich kann zocken, wenn meine Frau mit Ihrer Freundin beim Yoga ist..."

Why?Ich halte es für sehr wichtig, dass jeder in einer Beziehung auch seinen eigenen Interessen/Hobby's nachgeht....von daher sei die Frage gestattet: Warum darf die Frau selbstverständlich zum Yoga, aber man selbst kann nicht sagen:"Ich geh jetzt 2 Stunden zocken"?
Ok, in der Woche habe ich das Glück, dass meine Frau früher ins Bett muß, da Sie 2 Stunden früher anfängt zu arbeiten, und ich dann noch 2-3 Stunden zocken kann, wenn ich es will...
Aber oftmals ist es auch so, dass Sie gerne irgendeine Schmonzette im TV gucken will, wo ich dann meisten nach 15 Minuten sage: Das ist nichts für mich, ich geh an den PC....
Oder am Wochenende; erst einen netten gemeinsamen Abend, Sie geht dann irgendwann pennen und dann wird die Nacht zum Tag.....
Natürlich ist klar, dass Kinder sowas wieder verändern, zumindest in der ersten Zeit...
Ich beziehe mich hier aber rein auf die Leute, die "nur" eine Freundin haben...

Und Casual gibt's nur mal gelegentlich auf dem tablet im Zug/Flugzeug.......länger macht so'n mist auch keinen Spaß.....Spiele müssen komplex sein (war früher mal ein Verkaufsargument)
Angefangen: C16+4 & Atari2600 beim Kumpel, C64, Amiga500, PC seit 96.....


----------



## DerBloP (20. Juni 2013)

hahaha 90 comments von mid und ü 30´3r RESPEKT ihr luschen


----------



## froschrehbein (20. Juni 2013)

@DerBlop - werd erst mal erwachsen... 

Ich bin 31 und habe einen 2-jährigen Sohn.
Als ich direkt nach dem Studium (mit täglichen Spielzeiten bis zu 8h) mit meiner jetzigen Frau zusammenzog, gab es anfangs einige Reibereien wegen der Spielerei.

Inzwischen habe ich einen Abend pro Woche reserviert, an dem ich mich ungestört und guten Gewissens an meinen PC setzen und so lange zocken kann wie ich will. Dazu kommen noch die Mittags-Schlafphasen an den Wochenenden zu Hause sowie hin und wieder ein freier Tag.
So kann ich auch aufwendigere Titel à la Skyrim oder Assassin's Creed zocken, ohne komplett den Faden zu verlieren.


----------



## knarfe1000 (20. Juni 2013)

Die Woche über komme ich kaum zum zocken, vielleicht mal 1 Stunde am Abend. Am Wochenende kommt es darauf an, ob man was anderes geplant hat (mit Freunden Weggehen, Kino, Essen, Ausflug usw.) oder nicht. Auch das Wetter ist natürlich ein Faktor. Im Schnitt komme ich ca. auf 8 Stunden pro Woche.

Wenn die Frau am WE alleine unterwegs ist allerdings deutlich mehr, manchmal sind es sogar noch ausgedehnte Sessions bis zu 8 Stunden/Tag.

Darin sehe ich auch überhaupt kein Problem, es gibt Hobbys, die weitaus zeitaufwändiger sind. Kumpels von mir gehen 3 mal pro Woche Fußball spielen, natürlich mit ausgedehnter 3. Halbzeit , dazu kommen noch diverse andere Betätigungen *ohne* Familie.

Ich sage immer, Zocken ist doch für die Frau das dankbarste Hobby: Relativ günstig (wenn man nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen PC kauft) und immer schön zuhause "unter Kontrolle". Wer zockt, geht nicht fremd (höchstens virtuell  ) und stellt auch sonst keine größere RL-Untaten an.


----------



## MarcBrehme (20. Juni 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Auch in diesem Artikel  ist die Menscheit mit 49 Jahren ausgestorben.


 Hallo Seebaer! Wie genau meinst du das denn? Der Artikel befasst dich mit dem Alter "Ü30", also "Über-30-Jährige". Ein "End-Datum" habe ich da nicht gesetzt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Hallo Seebaer! Wie genau meinst du das denn? Der Artikel befasst dich mit dem Alter "Ü30", also "Über-30-Jährige". Ein "End-Datum" habe ich da nicht gesetzt...


 Außerdem: Ab wann ist man als Gamer zu alt ???


----------



## MarcBrehme (20. Juni 2013)

Jarrell schrieb:


> Ich habe mir inzwischen angewöhnt Spiele, wenn möglich, nicht mehr zu wechseln bis sie durchgespielt sind.


Das ist auch die einzige Chance, es jemals wirklich fertig zu bekommen, glaube ich 


Jarrell schrieb:


> Denn noch dieses Jahr will meine Frau mit beiden Kindern für 3 Wochen in Mutter-Kind Kur. HUA!


 Zugegeben: OT, aber: Ist dann dann nicht eher eine FOR? Familien-orientierte Reha, wenn du mitfährst?


----------



## MarcBrehme (20. Juni 2013)

Dukuu schrieb:


> Allem Anschein nach bin ich ne echte Ausnahme (hier) unter den Ü30 Zockern.


 Ach, das würde ich nicht sagen. Die anderen haben sicher nur grad alle keine Zeit, sich ebenfalls zu melden. Die sind sicher gerade alle auf der Arbeit ... oder am Zocken.


----------



## MarcBrehme (20. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Danke dafür, dass du uns nicht als Zocker-Opas bezeichnet hast.


 
 LOL


----------



## MarcBrehme (20. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute im Spiel die Grafik der Spielwelt sehe, fange ich an zu überlegen wie diese erstellt wurde und wie lange der Designer/Grafiker dafür gebraucht hat.
> 
> Ich zerlege das Spiel vor meinem geistigen Auge quasi in seine Einzelteile.


 Das Problem habe ich immer, wenn ich privat spiele oder ins Kino gehe. Da mache ich mir ganz automatisch solche Gedanken. Das bringt der Job einfach mit sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcBrehme (20. Juni 2013)

DoomMetaller schrieb:


> ... mein erst (bald) 3 Jahre alter Sohn ... gespannt zuschaut. Da momentan die Scheidung läuft, kommt natürlich noch ganz anderes auf mich zu, was die Zeit zum zocken erheblich mindert !






DoomMetaller schrieb:


> Alles in allem wird das Zocken immer Bestandteil meines Lebens bleiben und freu mich schon wenn eines Tages mein Sohn zu mir kommt und sagt: "Mensch Papa, so zockt man das..."


Und glaube mir, DAS wird kommen! So sicher wie das "Amen" in der Kirche!


----------



## MarcBrehme (20. Juni 2013)

Aenimus schrieb:


> ...zumal ja endlich mein lang gehegter Traum, die Virtual Reality, am Horizont langsam erscheint. Man, was freue ich mich darauf.


Ich sage nur: Oculus Rift!!


----------



## MarcBrehme (20. Juni 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Ich sage immer, Zocken ist doch für die Frau das dankbarste Hobby: Relativ günstig (wenn man nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen PC kauft) und immer schön zuhause "unter Kontrolle". Wer zockt, geht nicht fremd (höchstens virtuell  ) und stellt auch sonst keine größere RL-Untaten an.


 Ein völlig neuer Aspekt, den ich bisher in meinen Betrachtungen noch völlig außen vor gelassen habe...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Ein völlig neuer Aspekt, den ich bisher in meinen Betrachtungen noch völlig außen vor gelassen habe...


 Wenn man gleich zwei Mäuse zuhause hat... Was will Mann noch mehr ?!


----------



## Briareos (20. Juni 2013)

DoomMetaller schrieb:


> Sicher hätte man die Zeit, aber mit einem kleinen Kind ist man abends auch mal froh die Ruhe für Zweisamkeit zu haben - zumindest war es bei uns so. Und ganz ehrlich... Man kommt von der Arbeit, das Kind hält einen auf Touren ... da fehlte auch einfach die Kraft den Knopf am Rechner zu drücken xD !


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Vor Jahren als ich irgendwas Mitte/Ende 20 war (also zu der Zeit als der Mann noch das Mammut jagte ^^), hatte ich mal eine ähnliche Diskussion (bzgl. eines anderen Hobbys) in einem anderen Forum. Ich hatte mein Studium abgeschlossen und war nun Mitglied der arbeitenden Bevölkerung. Ich hatte sinngemäss geschrieben, das wenn ich am Abend von der Arbeit heim komme und den Haushalt mache, ich irgendwann an dem Punkt bin wo ich einfach nur mein Feierabendbier mit hochgelegten Beinen auf der Couch geniessen will. Da ich auch damals schon in diesem Forum zu dem geringen Anteil der älteren Semester gehörte durfte man sich dann so Sachen anhören wie "Wer nicht mind. 4 Stunden am Tag mit seinem Hobby verbringt, macht es eh nicht richtig und sollte es gleich bleiben lassen." und "Wer sein Feierabendbier über sein Hobby stellt hat eh einen Vollschuss.".

Um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen: Ich spiele zur Entspannung ... wenn ich arbeiten will geh ich ins Büro!



froschrehbein schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich einen Abend pro Woche reserviert, an dem ich mich ungestört und guten Gewissens an meinen PC setzen und so lange zocken kann wie ich will.


Danke für den Tip, das muss ich bei meiner Holden auch mal probieren.



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Ich sage immer, Zocken ist doch für die Frau das dankbarste Hobby: Relativ günstig (wenn man nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen PC kauft) und immer schön zuhause "unter Kontrolle". Wer zockt, geht nicht fremd (höchstens virtuell  ) und stellt auch sonst keine größere RL-Untaten an.


 Und dir danke für das Argument um meinen Versuch zu unterfüttern.


----------



## Seebaer (20. Juni 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Vorhin habe ich in einem anderen Thema noch einen 18+ Bereich im Forum gefordert, jetzt glaube ich, ein 30+ Bereich wäre besser.


Und + 50 ist und bleibt eine unbekannte Galaxis?


----------



## Hody72 (20. Juni 2013)

Bin 40 und zocke meist wenn Frau und Tochter im Bett sind - zu ungunsten meines Schlafs - zocke 2 - 4 mal die Woche meistens Fifa oder Rollenspiele, früher oft Skyrim oder Fallout. Zuletzt habe ich Tomb Raider durchgespielt und dabei bemerkt wie schön ein linearer Storyverlauf und Schlauchlevel sind - das ist vermutlich der Grund warum ich schon länger keine Lust mehr auf Fallout und Sykrim habe.


----------



## Hody72 (20. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Glück teile ich auch, einen gemeinsamen DVD-Abend oder Gequatsche am Abend möchte Madame der Abwechslung wegen aber auch. Da muss Herr Sauerland dann doch hin und wieder die Computermaus liegen lassen, so schwer es ihm fällt.



OMG Du sprichst mir aus der Seele - wenns es DVD wären, ich hasse zappen und TV gucken, des Guckens wegen


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juni 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Und + 50 ist und bleibt eine unbekannte Galaxis?


 
Ohne jetzt überheblich klingen zu wollen, aber Du hast schon verstanden, dass "Ü30" bedeutet, dass alle Individuen, die 30 Jahre alt sind UND älter, eingeschlossen sind; somit natürlich auch die 50+ Gruppe.

Oder missverstehen wir Dich, und Du hättest gern eine spezielle "Senioren-Gamer-Truppe" Ü50?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2013)

Hody72 schrieb:


> OMG Du sprichst mir aus der Seele - wenns es DVD wären, ich hasse zappen und TV gucken, des Guckens wegen


 Sowie sich meine Frau Sendungen wie "Germany's Next Schminkfresse" antut, mache ich die Fliege. Ich schau mir ja jeden Film an, sogar manch informative Sendung (letztens diese ZDF-Sendung zu Fertiggerichten), aber wenn ich auch nur das Wort "Casting-Show" höre oder deute, verschwinde ich sofort ins Arbeits-/Spielzimmer. Zum Glück nimmt es mir Frau Sauerland nicht übel, denn sie weiss ja, dass ich nicht zur Zielgruppe gehöre(n will).


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sowie sich meine Frau Sendungen wie "Germany's Next Schminkfresse" antut, mache ich die Fliege. Ich schau mir ja jeden Film an, sogar manch informative Sendung (letztens diese ZDF-Sendung zu Fertiggerichten), aber wenn ich auch nur das Wort "Casting-Show" höre oder deute, verschwinde ich sofort ins Arbeits-/Spielzimmer. Zum Glück nimmt es mir Frau Sauerland nicht übel, denn sie weiss ja, dass ich nicht zur Zielgruppe gehöre(n will).



Meine Frau guckt so einen Mist erst gar nicht. Wäre für mich auch ein Trennungsgrund.


----------



## Hody72 (20. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sowie sich meine Frau Sendungen wie "Germany's Next Schminkfresse" antut, mache ich die Fliege. Ich schau mir ja jeden Film an, sogar manch informative Sendung (letztens diese ZDF-Sendung zu Fertiggerichten), aber wenn ich auch nur das Wort "Casting-Show" höre oder deute, verschwinde ich sofort ins Arbeits-/Spielzimmer. Zum Glück nimmt es mir Frau Sauerland nicht übel, denn sie weiss ja, dass ich nicht zur Zielgruppe gehöre(n will).



Manchmal habe ich Glück und die Filmwahl entpuppt sich als positive Überraschung, habe kürzlich sogar die kompletten Gilmore Girls mitangesehen. Aber machmal wollen die Damen einfach nur zappen und dabei tratschen und dann fällt es schwer sich "abzuseilen".
Oder man zockt wirklich neben GNTM und antwortet dann nicht, weil man sich konzentriert oder antwortet und bekommt ein Gegentor bei Fifa...

Lustig ist es aber auch umgekehrt, aktuell liest sie auf dem Kindle und wenn ich dann versuche Konversation zu betreiben, kommt manchmal nichts zurück.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Meine Frau guckt so einen Mist erst gar nicht. Wäre für mich auch ein Trennungsgrund.


 Film- und Sendungsgeschmäcker soll jeder haben wie er mag. Wenn ich allerdings an die zweitjüngste Schwester meiner Frau denke... In dem Falle wäre schon ihre "Art" ein ausreichender Trennungsgrund.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2013)

Hody72 schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich Glück und die Filmwahl entpuppt sich als positive Überraschung, habe kürzlich sogar die kompletten Gilmore Girls mitangesehen. Aber machmal wollen die Damen einfach nur zappen und dabei tratschen und dann fällt es schwer sich "abzuseilen".
> Oder man zockt wirklich neben GNTM und antwortet dann nicht, weil man sich konzentriert oder antwortet und bekommt ein Gegentor bei Fifa...
> 
> Lustig ist es aber auch umgekehrt, aktuell liest sie auf dem Kindle und wenn ich dann versuche Konversation zu betreiben, kommt manchmal nichts zurück.


 Hody:"Liebling ?"
Frau Hody:"Hmm ?"
Hody:"Ich wollte was mit dir besprechen..."
Frau Hody schüttelt den Kopf:"Später !"

In solchen Momenten sage ich: NUTZ-DIE-CHANCE !!!


----------



## Seebaer (20. Juni 2013)

@ MarcBrehme und Spassbremse
Mein Kommentar enstand, nachdem ich einen Artikel gelesen hatte (T-Online), in dem das TV nur die 14-49 Jährigen als Masstab für ihre Sendungen genommen haben.Auch im Inet ist die Meinung der Jünglinge relevanter.Leider gibt es immer mehr Ältere, die Spaß und Ablenkung in PC Spielen finden können. Weil sie alleine leben, oder der Lebenspartner gestorben ist. Nicht jeder hat das Geld, im Alter, um Urlaubsreisen zu machen, abgesehen davon, das die massenmediale Verlödung immer wieder Versucht das den Menschen einzureden. Speziell für MarcBrehme: Wie wäre es mit Artikeln über  ü 50+ Spielern? Wir Mumien leben noch...


----------



## Briareos (20. Juni 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Und + 50 ist und bleibt eine unbekannte Galaxis?


"Ü50" gibt's doch gar nicht.
Entweder man ist ein "BiFü" (Bis Fünfzig) oder ein "UHu" (Unter Hundert). 



Seebaer schrieb:


> Leider gibt es immer mehr Ältere, die Spaß und Ablenkung in PC Spielen finden können.


 Wieso leider? Ich kann daran keine negativen Einflüsse erkennen, eher im Gegenteil ...


----------



## Seebaer (20. Juni 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> "Ü50" gibt's doch gar nicht.
> Entweder man ist ein "BiFü" (Bis Fünfzig) oder ein "UHu" (Unter Hundert).
> 
> Ähm, Sorry, ich beziehe mich auf das, was Massenmedial verbreitet wird. Da hat differenzierte Unterscheidung keinen Platz.
> ...


Danke für Deine Ausnahme.Leider hat die Meinung meiner Gruppe keine Einflußnahme auf die Spieleentwicklung. Das die Folgeerscheinung in einem geringerem Kaufwert ist, ist jetzt noch uninterresant.Aber die Zukunft wird sich rächen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2013)

Also, ich bin 38 und grad noch in der "Generation", in der Leute, die zu Hause nen eigenen Computer hatten, tendenziell eher "Freaks" waren - insofern kenn ich nur sehr wenige in meinem Alter, die Computer- oder Konsolenspiele nutzen. Ich selber war aber seit dem C64 dabei, allerdings immer kurz VOR der Grenze zum "Nerd"  aber insgesamt schon recht intensiv, vor allem wenn mal was neu war (an einem Weihnachten für Amiga das erste Civilization geschenkt bekommen und bis zum Morgengrauen durchgespielt - und an Weihnachten geht die Sonne ja nicht grad früh auf   )

Zudem kenn ich mehr Singles als Verheiratete oder gar Eltern ^^  die meisten haben so oder so gar nicht die Zeit, nach der Arbeit noch zu spielen. Klar: ein Stündchen oder auch zwei wären theoretisch drin, aber von ich sag mal 10-20 Bekannten sind nur 5-6 dabei, die überhaupt ne Konsole oder einen halbwegs spielefähigen PC haben. Ein Kumpel spielt im Schnitt ne Stunde am Tag PS3, ein anderer vielleicht pro WOCHE 1-2 Stunden (der arbeitet aber auch viel und fällt abends quasi eh um....) und ein dritter jeden Tag 2 Stunden am PC, was schon sehr viel ist für einen "normalen" Arbeitnehmer.

Wenn die Jungs nun Frauen und Kinder hätten, dann weiß ich nicht, ob die überhaupt noch spielen würden ^^ zumindest bis zu dem Alter der Kinder, in dem man MIT den Kindern Games spielen kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juni 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Ausnahme.Leider hat die Meinung meiner Gruppe keine Einflußnahme auf die Spieleentwicklung. Das die Folgeerscheinung in einem geringerem Kaufwert ist, ist jetzt noch uninterresant.Aber die Zukunft wird sich rächen.


 
Och, das kommt noch, Spieler, die "von Anfang an dabei sind", werden ja auch immer älter und behalten gerne ihr liebgewonnes Hobby bei.

Ist wie mit dem Senioren, da haben Wirtschaft und Industrie auch lange gebraucht, bis sie erkannt haben, dass das eine durchaus solvente Klientel ist.


----------



## Hody72 (20. Juni 2013)

Einmal Gamer immer Gamer, man ändert zwar was man spielt oder vielleicht wie man spielt, aber die Leidenschaft bleibt.

Ich spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken mir eine Xbox One zu kaufen, weil die neue FIFA Version auf dem PC nur abgespeckt sein wird


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2013)

Hody72 schrieb:


> Einmal Gamer immer Gamer, man ändert zwar was man spielt oder vielleicht wie man spielt, aber die Leidenschaft bleibt.
> 
> Ich spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken mir eine Xbox One zu kaufen, weil die neue FIFA Version auf dem PC nur abgespeckt sein wird


 
Dann hol dir doch einfach PES 2014. Da wirste die neue Engine auf dem PC bekommen


----------



## Hody72 (20. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann hol dir doch einfach PES 2014. Da wirste die neue Engine auf dem PC bekommen



Fifa Fanboy... entweder auf dem PC spielen (kann man ja quasi von September bis zum VÖ der "Next Gen" im November testen) oder dann halt eine Xbox...


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2013)

Hody72 schrieb:


> Fifa Fanboy... entweder auf dem PC spielen (kann man ja quasi von September bis zum VÖ der "Next Gen" im November testen) oder dann halt eine Xbox...


 
Verstehe ich ja, wenn du lieber FIFA spielst, aber wegen eines Spieles 500 Euro extra ausgeben?


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (20. Juni 2013)

Bin auch ü30 mit Kind. Angefangen mit Zocken habe ich mit einem Atari ST mit Mission Elevator, Ballerburg und Moon Patrol bis zum Abwinken. Nach der Schule und und ohne Verpflichtungen wie Frau, Kind, Arbeiten im Haushalt, Organisatorisches ... hatte man noch deutlich mehr Zeit. 
Allerdings geht abends doch öfter mal die ein oder andere Stunde Zocken am Rechner. Eine Konsole kommt mir nicht ins Haus und am Tablet oder Handy findet sich bei mir kein Spielspass ein. 
Mit einem recht normalen "9 to 5" Job kann man sich abends nochmal bei BF3 zur Operation 925 einfinden. Besonders Multiplayer-Spiele wie Battlefield, Company of Heroes oder Borderlands mit Freunden haben es mir aktuell angetan. Aber wenn keine Freunde da sind geht auch gern XCOM, Grid, Anno oder Prison Architect. 
Für weniger als 1 Stunde gehe ich nicht an den Rechner zocken. Da erledige ich lieber etwas. Irgendwas gibts immer zu tun.

Nach der Arbeit sind noch 2 Stündchen Zeit um sich mit dem Nachwuchs zu beschäftigen und gemeinsam zu essen. Wenn dann der Kleine schläft ist Freizeit mit Frau oder Zocken oder Sport (eigentlich jeden Tag im Wechsel - außer es gibt ein neues tolles Game =P ). Das sind immerhin um die 3 Stunden. 

Ich werde glaube ich immer ein "PC-Gamer" bleiben. Keine Konsole oder Tablet konnte mich bisher überzeugen. 

Mal eine Frage an alle, deren Frauen/Freundinnen dem Zocken so skeptisch gegenüber stehen. Was die Frauen (oder auch Männer?) dagegen ? Möchten die jeden Abend was mit euch unternehmen und eventuell einfach nur auf der Couch gammeln ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Verstehe ich ja, wenn du lieber FIFA spielst, aber wegen eines Spieles 500 Euro extra ausgeben?


 Ähnlich hab ich das mit "Halo 3" und XBOX360 gesehen... Und hab konsequent verzichtet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2013)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle, deren Frauen/Freundinnen dem Zocken so skeptisch gegenüber stehen. Was die Frauen (oder auch Männer?) dagegen ? Möchten die jeden Abend was mit euch unternehmen und eventuell einfach nur auf der Couch gammeln ?


 Den einen oder anderen Abend spielt meine Frau auch an ihrem Netbook rum, der Spielerei abgeneigt ist sie also nicht wirklich. 
Dennoch appeliert sie darauf, den einen oder anderen Abend mal beide Kisten ausgeschaltet zu lassen. Der Gatte könnte ja sonst süchtig sein oder mit seinem Rechenknecht mehr anzufangen wissen als mit der eigenen Frau, denkt sie... 

Frauen... Neigen immer gerne zur Übertreibung. 
Sollte froh sein, dass ich kein Kneipengänger bin oder mich sonst wo rumtreibe.


----------



## Hody72 (20. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähnlich hab ich das mit "Halo 3" und XBOX360 gesehen... Und hab konsequent verzichtet.



Fifa, Ryse Of Rome, die Connectivität aus Xbox und Windows 8, ein Gedankenspiel ist das schon...


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juni 2013)

Hody72 schrieb:


> Fifa, *Ryse Of Rome*, die Connectivität aus Xbox und Windows 8, ein Gedankenspiel ist das schon...


 
Es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die diese selbstablaufende Grafikdemo spielen wollen?


----------



## Hody72 (20. Juni 2013)

Na bis zum Release der Xbox und des Games geht ja noch einiges an Wasser den Bach herunter, man muss am Ende dann die echten Tests abwarten.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juni 2013)

Hody72 schrieb:


> Na bis zum Release der Xbox und des Games geht ja noch einiges an Wasser den Bach herunter, man muss am Ende dann die echten Tests abwarten.


 
Auch wahr, aber ich werde, so oder so, die strategische Variante "Rome 2 -Total War" der Arcade Action vorziehen.


----------



## fuse (20. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch Ü30, verheiratet, habe aber noch keine Kinder. Meine Frau hat da aber bereits konkrete Pläne, die ich bereitwillig abnicke.

Mein Spielverhalten hat sich in den letzten Monaten stark verändert. Meine letzten beiden Spiele waren Mass Effect 3 und Far Cry 3. Seit ca. 3 Monaten habe ich gar keine Zeit mehr zum zocken gefunden, dabei gibt es so viele Spiele, die mich interessieren würden. Ich kann es mir auch fast nicht mehr leisten zeitintensive Spiele wie GTA V oder Fallout 3 zu spielen. Auch verzichte ich auf Games, die für mich unnötigen Stress bedeuten, z.B. BF3 MP. Ich habe solche Spiele gerne gezockt, aber den zusätzlichen "Stress" nach der Arbeit möchte ich lieber vermeiden. Trotzdem, das neue BF4 mit wiederkehrender Commander-Funktion reizt mich schon extrem. Vielleicht werde ich ein Commander-only Spieler 

Ich werde weiterhin spielen, aber mir zukünftig genau überlegen, welches Spiel und ob ich dafür Zeit habe. Ich schaue mittlerweile auch einfach gerne anderen beim Zocken zu z.B. Let´s play Videos. Auch verfolge ich gerne die Beiträge von Game One. Ich versuche generell auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben, wenn es um Spiele geht, nur werde ich diese einfach nicht mehr so häufig selber spielen können. In gewisser Weise finde ich das schon schade, aber man gewöhnt sich dran und andere Dinge haben nun mal eine höhere Priorität.


----------



## darkfox (20. Juni 2013)

Ach du meine fresse..... 
das war eines der besten Specials die ich jemals hier gelesen habe. Fühle mich nicht nur davon angesprochen, sondern dieser Text könnte auch aus meinem Leben stammen, bin mittlerweile auch 31jahre alt...
Bin mit C64 Gameboy und Konsorten; Giana Sisters, Starfox (immer noch ein Fan), Super Mario 64 und Zelda eingestiegen bzw. aufgewachsen...
War und bin begeisterter Rollenspielgamer wie Gothic, TeS, Witcher oderTera sowie immer gerne wieder ein Crysis oder Battlefield gezockt. 
Auch Flugsimulationen (Kampfjets und Helis) oder Space-Sims a la X2, X3 usw. habens mir angetan.
Am meissten bin ich aber wohl der Mass Effect Triologie verfallen; und genau beim 3ten Teil der Saga ist's mir passiert: Mass Effect 3 vorbestellt, irgenwann erhalten und dann bliebs zirka ein halbes Jahr liegen... Originalverpackt^^ schlicht und ergreifend keine Zeit mehr gehabt.
Mir wurde damals erst bewusst, dass ich älter werde. 
Nun... schuld war ein eigenes Haus mit eigener Frau dazu und dem irgenwann daraus resultierenden kleinen süssen Hosenscheisser (mein Junge^^). Der wird sicher auch mal ein Hardcore-Gamer so wie ich es einmal war. ...hopefully....

Abschliessend möcht ich sagen, dass ich Me3 doch irgenwann fertiggespielt habe, aber für Games wie The Witcher 2 noch keine Zeit war, geschweige denn ein Crysis 3 oder Farcry 3 überhaupt nur auf meiner Wunschliste bestehen bleiben... Im Moment...

Ich bin und bleibe ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer, auch wenn ich älter werde und für manche Games wohl  gefühlte Jahre, im Stundetakt basierend, brauche um diese zu beenden.
deshalb!!!! geniesst die durchzockten Gamer-Nächte und macht den Gegnern den Garaus (virtuell natürlich^^)

In diesem Sinne
bye bye und danke nochmals für diesen Beitrag

DarkFox


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. Juni 2013)

Ok, im Vergleich mit vielen Kommentatoren hier bin ich mit meinen knapp 29 noch echt jung  Aber dennoch, wenn ich so Marcs Artikel lesen, kommt mir vieles sehr bekannt vor. 
Im Studium, und vor allem als Schüler habe ich immer sehr lange und intensiv gespielt, ausschließlich am PC - komplexe Rollenspiele wie Morrowind, Baldur's Gate usw. aber auch viele viele Shooter und Actionspiele. Als Schüler und Student hat man einfach soviel Freizeit, dass man trotz Hausaufgaben und Seminare, etc. locker abends noch 2-3 Stunden am Stück spielen kann, wenn nicht länger. Wochenenden waren ja auch grundsätzlich frei, abgesehen von anderern Freizeitaktivitäten. 

Nun nach dem Studium bin ich zwar nicht verheiratet und hab auch keine Kinder, die Energie (wenn auch nicht zwingend die Zeit) zum ständigen ausdauernden Spielen ist weg. Ich arbeite in einem Beruf, bei dem mindestens die Hälfte der Arbeit daheim geschieht, und das auch am Wochenende. Wenn ich dann mal fertig bin mit Arbeiten, sitze ich ungern weiter am Schreibtisch, sondern lümmel mich lieber ins Sofa und guck nen Film, 1-2 Folgen StarTrek oder ähnliches. So passiert es mir bei vielen Spielen mit Komplexer Storyline oder komplexer Bedienung auch schnell so wie Marc es besprieben hat: ich vergesse die Geschichte, ich vergesse wie ich das Ding verdammt nochmal flüssig bediene.  Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Freundin natürlich auch Aufmerksamkeit einfordert. Entsprechend hatte ich mir vor nem Jahr ne XBox 360 gekauft, weil ich trotzdem weiterspielen wollte, und mich nicht unbedingt an mein Arbeitsgerät dazu setzen wollte. Irgendwie hader ich noch mit mir ob sich die Anschaffung jetzt gelohnt hat oder nicht  
Im Endeffekt spiele ich pro Woche noch vllt. 2-3 Stunden. Aber noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, dass sich das mal bessert, wenn ich über den Berufsanfängerstatus raus bin.


----------



## Cibox (20. Juni 2013)

Ja hallo ernstmal... ich gehöre leider auch zum Ü30-Club bei dem sich schön langsam fragt, ob es nicht peinlich sein sollte, dass man noch immer "zockt". 
Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob in den letzten 4-5 Jahren die Spiele einfach so viel schlechter geworden sind oder (ich trau's mir gar nicht auszusprechen) mein Spieltrieb langsam versiegt. Denn ich merkliche von einem Jahr aufs andere, wie das Zocken von einer Prioriätsstufe zur nächsten darunter sinkt. Mittlerweile hätt ich zwar genug schotter um mir jedes neue Spiel mit Erscheinen zu kaufen, aber das Haus im Grünen hat für mich einfach mehr Reiz. 

Allein schon von den vielen Posts und den unterschiedlichen Meinungen, sieht man schon wieviel Potential das Thema hat. Ich würd deshalb Marc Brehme schon fast raten nen Film im Stil von Mein halbes Leben zu drehen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juni 2013)

fuse schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Ü30, verheiratet, habe aber noch keine Kinder. Meine Frau hat da aber bereits konkrete Pläne, die ich bereitwillig abnicke.



Wenn Frau konkrete Pläne hat, bleibt dir auch gar nichts anderes übrig, als zu nicken. Denn in diesem Fall hat sie deine Eier...die Hosen an.


----------



## SoundwaveGT (20. Juni 2013)

Ich bin 29, habe ein Kind und eine Frau und zum zocken ziehe ich mich Abends für ein paar Stunden in mein Arbeitszimmer zurück und habe meine Ruhe. Allerdings bin ich nicht mehr in Clans oder Gilden und ich spiele auch keine MMOS mehr. SP Titel sind mir inzwischen wichtiger, da ich einfach nicht mehr die Zeit habe dann online zu sein, wenn meine Freunde online sind. 
Auf mobilen Geräten spiele ich nicht, hauptsächlich auf dem PC, denn da habe ich mehr Ruhe als vor dem TV. Außerdem kann ich meinen PC 5 mal hoch und runter fahren, bevor meine PS3 auch nur Piep gemacht hat. Mit der kommenden Konsolengeneration könnte sich das aber ändern, denn mein PC reicht mir von der Leistung her vollkommen aus und nur für Spiele werde ich ihn nicht mehr aufwerten.

Ich denke Videospiele sind eine Sache die man schlecht mit Familienangehörigen teilen kann, denn meine Frau würde eher die Sims spielen, der Kleine darf noch nicht und ich spiele lieber AC3. Mal sehen was ist wenn er so um die 14 ist, evtl. zocken wir dann eine Runde DOA


----------



## AmigaInvader (20. Juni 2013)

Es ist schon gemein, heute wo man älter ist, ich bin sehr alt (ich sag nur C64 Generation)  sammeln sich die schönsten Spiele auf dem PC und was ist?
Ich habe nicht die Zeit mich mal mit Anno, Siedler, Civ5 oder Dragon Age etc. auseinander zu setzen. 
Ich kaufe mir das zwar alles schön, aber mehr als das Into bekomme ich nicht zu sehen in der Regel.
Was bleibt?

Adventures und Indie Spiele. 
Mal was Need for Speed, Knobel Games, Sachen die sich für eine Stunde lohnen.
Und dabei spiele ich so gerne Aufbau und Strategie Spiele 

Dazu gibt es auch viel zu viele gute Spiele, wer soll die alle Spielen?
Wer hat die Zeit?
Und wer ist so gut?
Ich spiele mal eben nicht ein Spiel in 8 Stunden durch.....
Aber das hält mich nicht davon ab weiter zu sammeln in der Hoffnung eines Tages werde ich doch mal Spiel XY spielen.
Der nächste Winter oder freie Sonntag kommt bestimmt.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Juni 2013)

Wer die Zeit hat, in einem Spieleforum zu schreiben, dass er keine Zeit zum spielen hat, nun ja, das kann jeder selbst beurteilen.

Jedenfalls wenn ich eine 80 Stunden Woche hätte, dann würdet ihr von mir hier absolut gar nichts lesen.


----------



## Tomme9020 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich finde den Artikel genial und trifft es, bei mir zumindest, total!
Anfänge mit C64 und Amiga 500 werde ich wohl nie vergessen.
Auch jetzt mit Ü30 hat sich aber was das Game verhalten kaum was verändert. Klar kann man mit Familie und Kinder und PC im WOhnzimmer neben TV nicht mehr an allen möglichen Events mitmachen, aber, man wird ruhiger und geniesst die Zeit mit einem Game umso mehr.
Auch weil man auch einiges an Lebenserfahrung mitbringt und sich eine eigene Philosophie im laufe der Jahre zusammenreimt. Aus diesem Grund hat mir persönlich Bioshock Infinite von der Story und den Wendungen sehr gut gefallen.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, Simulationen die junge Spieler kaum interessieren werden noch interessanter (z.B Armed Assault, FSX usw.)
Auch INDIE games werden immer netter  

Also, einen Gruss an alle Ü30er aus Österreich


----------



## Tomme9020 (20. Juni 2013)

Oh ja.. da geb ich dir auch absolut recht 
Weil man Gamer ist und weil die Games interessant sind kauft man sie.... man kommt aber kaum dazu diese Spiele mal wirklich bewusst anzugehen und durchzuspielen 

mfg


----------



## Trailblazer (20. Juni 2013)

Load "Ü30 Gamer",8,1 ... Schöner Artikel 

Meine "oldschool" Spielertruppe hat sich vom C=64 über den Amiga 500 und diverse andere Plattformen bis Heute nicht getrennt. Die freie Spielzeit änderte sich zwar mit den Jahren, trotzdem finde ich hin und wieder Raum für eine schöne "Session" !

Trotz weniger Freizeit hat der gemeine Ü30'er den Vorteil, den finanziellen Aspekt neuer PCs, Konsolen, Tablets und Games i.d.R. vernachlässigen zu können... 
da kann man z.B. auch den Account für MMORPGs mal ein paar Monate schleifen lassen, 
ohne zu zocken....


----------



## Raudies (20. Juni 2013)

Tja, Marc: da hast Du wohl eine Welle losgetreten. So einsam sind wir Ü30 offensichtlich nicht und das Gaming ist endlich in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen. Und dabei hatte ich mich immer so einsam gefühlt! Diesen Artikel kann man zur Serie ausbauen mit Tipps (wie erinnere ich mich am besten an den letzten Handlungsstrang) und Checklisten (Lesebrille bereit legen, Kind ins Bett gebracht, Frau schaut Germany´s next top model) etc. Wie spielt man mit Gicht oder Arthrose in der Schulter, wie legt man die Oberaufseherin im Altersheim übers Ohr um nachts zu zocken - grenzenloses Potential! Am besten macht Ihr eine spezielle gamestar mit extragroßen Buchstaben (ohne Scherz, würde ich mir wünschen) und Tipps zu seniler Bettflucht. Super Artikel, mehr davon.


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Juni 2013)

Raudies schrieb:


> Am besten macht Ihr eine spezielle gamestar mit extragroßen Buchstaben (ohne Scherz, würde ich mir wünschen) und Tipps zu seniler Bettflucht.


 
Ich glaube, das Alter macht sich bei dem ein oder anderen doch bemerkbar.


----------



## rookyrook (20. Juni 2013)

ohh PC Games.. ihr versteht mich 
In den 80/90ern vom Taschengeld die AMIGA und später die PC Games gekauft 

Ab 30 sucht man sich die Spiele eher aus und zockt nicht jeden Krams.


----------



## Robb2 (20. Juni 2013)

Ein sehr schöner Artikel, der mich dazu bewegt hat mich hier anzumelden.

Bei mir trifft der Artikel fast ins Schwarze.

In meiner Jugend musste der Bus zur Klassenfahrt verspätet losfahren, weil ich noch vor der Abfahrt Monkey Island 1 spielen musste.

Bei Warcraft 1 auf CD-ROM musste ich wegen dem Kopierschutz meinem Kumpel die CD aus dem Laufwerk geben, konnte aber das Spiel komplett durchspielen, solange ich den PC ein paar Tage nicht ausgeschaltet hatte. Damit meine Eltern nichts bemerkten, habe ich die LED's des PC abgeklebt und eine Decke über den Tower für eine leise Lüftung gelegt.

Und als ich in der Schule schlechte Noten hatte und mal wieder die Höchststrafe "Computerverbot" bekam, hatte ich meinen Amiga 1000 mit einem verbogenen Dietrich aus dem Arbeitszimmer meines Vaters komplett mit Monitor usw. ins Kinderzimmer gestellt und in 5 Minuten aufgebaut, nur um 30 Minuten "It came from the Desert" spielen zu können.

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen, damals ein Nerd und heute mit Mitte 30, Familie, Beruf usw. immernoch ein Nerd.

Ich habe mir von Youtube die Themes oder Spielescenen als MP3 convertiert und höre sie im Auto vor dem Wochenende als Einstimmung auf ein Gaming Abend am Freitag (morgen zum Beispiel  
Das ist Nostalgie pur die Musik von Hostages, GTA, North & South, Siedler, Age of Empire, Max Payne usw. zu hören.

Wie hat sich jetzt mein Spielverhalten geändert?

1. Die Zeit
Eigentlich obligatorisch für alle Ü30 im Vergleich zu damals. Damals nahezu 100% Freizeit fürs Gaming. Heute nur noch 30% Freizeit fürs Gaming. Aber es stimmt vollkommen mit der Eingewöhnung von Steuerung oder Quests. Wenn es mir zu lange dauert, bin ich heute so ungeduldig und verkaufe das Spiel wieder. Entweder es klappt also mich in den Bann zu ziehen oder das wars für das Game (oder sogar Genre)

2. Die Spiele
Damals eigentlich alles durchgespielt, weil es mein persönlicher Ehrgeiz war. Genres waren mir egal bzw. damals wurden Genres ja geboren, sodass einfach alles ausprobiert und bis zur Endsequenz gespielt wurde.
Civilization, Doom, Fifa, Vermeer, GTA, Comanche, Giana Sisters, Gothic, Black & White, Destruction Derby... ich glaube das reichte um mich als Zielgruppe für das Marketing unmöglich für ein "Targeting" zu machen.

Heute hat es sich aber grundlegend geändert. Für 3D Shooter mit Story (Far Cry) bin ich noch zu haben, für reine Ballerei ist mir aber sogar ein CoD, BF oder Gears of Wars irgendwie zu banal. Alles mal probiert, aber der Funke spring einfach nicht mehr über. Damals den Patch für "Uncut" oder Blut extra installiert, heute finde ich es einfach aufgesetzt mit der Kettensäge als Marcus Fenix durch die Locust zu sägen.

Ebenso bei Spielen mit vielen Schlagfolgen oder reines Hack & Slay kann ich mich nicht mehr begeistern. Während ich für Diablo 2 damals meine PC Maus tatsächlich mechanisch kaputt geklickt habe, kann mich ein Diablo 3 überhaupt nicht mehr ansprechen. Na klar, das Rollenspielverhalten ist okay, aber die ganze Zeit den Mausbutton zu spamen, ist mir irgendwie zu doof.

Ich spiele heute alle Rollenspiele wie Skyrim, Witcher oder Fallout wegen der (für Spiele) unglaublichen Atmosphäre. Natürlich der Meilenstein Mass Effect.
Ansonsten alle Spiele mit einer Story wie Heavy Rain aber auch die GTA Reihe, welche Dialoge oder Anspielungen für Erwachsene bieten.

Aktuell sogar wieder Age of Empire 2 (war nicht einfach auf Win7 zum Laufen zu bekommen) was mich tatsächlich mehr fesselt, als Killzone, welches ich nach 10 Minuten wieder verkauft hatte.

3. Die Plattformen
Der Vorteil heute ist einfach, dass man das nötige Kleingeld hat sich die Hardware (PC, Konsolen) und Games einfach zu besorgen und das führt zu der im Artikel beschrieben skurillen Situation, dass ich tatsächlich neben mir noch Dragon Age 2 und Might and Magic 6 stehen habe und es noch nicht einmal installiert habe.
Heute kann man natürlich regelmäßiger die GPU oder CPU auf den neusten Stand bringen. PS3 war meine erste Konsole, damals sogar für unglaubliche 600 Euro zum Release, und später nur für Fable 2 die Xbox 360. Technisch ist alles da, nur genutzt wird es zu wenig 

Mein Fazit:
Ich werde ewig Gamer sein, sammele Gamepro, PC Games, Games Aktuell usw. aber natürlich heute in einem zeitlich "vernünftigen" Rahmen.
Ein anderes Thema möchte ich noch anbringen, und zwar das Gaming (allein der Begriff) heute Salonfähig ist. Das war es damals nicht. Das Image des Gamers fing an mit "Spielkind" ging weiter über "Killerspiele" über zu "Daddeln/Casual" bis heute zum alltäglichen "Gaming". Das heißt dass ich meinen Arbeitskollegen heute doch tatsächlich sagen kann, dass ich auch mal ab und zu Fifa auf der PS3 spiele.
Das ich Skyrim mit allen Nebenquests durch habe, behalte ich dann doch lieber für mich


----------



## Cyh (20. Juni 2013)

Vieles trifft ganz gewiss zu, sehe ich bei mir selber. Allerdings sehe ich bei mir und bei Freunden nicht den Trend zu Mobilen Geräten oder Tablets, sondern eher den treuen Verbleib beim PC. Da man ja eh solch ein Gerät braucht...arbeiten etc. Und das Geld extra für gescheite Hardware ist bei fast allen die ich kenne auch über.
Aber zurück zum Thema. Die Zeit die man beim Zocken verbringt ist natürlich weniger da aus genannten Gründen (Kinder, Freunde, wieder Kinder, Vereine, und nochmal Kinder, Arbeit und dann auch wieder die Kinder) das ganze im Gegensatz zu früher (schön wars) alles unter einen Hut gebracht werden muss.Und das ist auch gut so. Hat übrigens den Vorteil das man sich mit einem Game viel länger beschäftigen kann. Dies führt allerdings dazu das man nicht mehr so "gut" ist. Deswegen, Finger weg von MMORPG's, da wird man dann von vierzehnjährigen vollgepflaumt weil man 1/10tel Sekunde zu lansam war. Is halt so wenn man 10 Stunden gearbeitet hat und dann 3 Stunden mit den Kindern Spass hatte. Aber is alles halb so wild, man sieht das Ganze entspannter und jagt halt wie erwähnt nicht mehr irgentwelchen Erfolgen hinterher, sondern spielt der Unterhaltung wegen.


----------



## haep (20. Juni 2013)

Ich bin 25, bin aber bereits verheiratet und habe eine kleine Tochter mit einem halben Jahr.
Ich kann schon jetzt bestätigen, dass sich das Spielverhalten und insbesondere die Zeit, die man mit Spielen verbringt verändert.

Seit meine Tochter auf der Welt ist nimmt sie einfach einen sehr wichtigen Punkt in unserem kleinen Familienleben ein, weshalb die Zeiten in denen ich noch spielen kann sich in jedem Fall schonmal auf abends verschieben wenn sie im Bett ist (zum Mitspielen ist sie natürlich noch zu klein).

Meine Lieblingsgenres konnte ich zum Glück noch beibehalten - First- und Third-Personshooter, sowie Rollenspiele dominieren noch meinen PC und meine Konsole.

Aber ich bin (mit Blick auf die nächsten Jahre) tatsächlich schwer am Überlegen, ob es nicht mehr Sinn macht, sich eine XBox One statt der PS4 zu holen um mit Kinect auch mal gemeinsam mit meiner Familie spielen zu können, statt immer nur alleine vor der Konsole zu hängen.

Wichtig ist es auf jeden Fall auch weiterhin zu seinem Hobby zu stehen und Zeit dafür einzuräumen.
Jeder Mensch hat Hobbys - die einen lesen, andere haben schelle Autos, andere machen Sport und wieder andere sitzen am PC und zocken - solche Hobbys zu bewahren ist wichtig, wir brauchen sie um trotz des oft stressigen Familienlebens glücklich und zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Mendos (20. Juni 2013)

Ja, schöner Artikel. Ich bin 31 und zocke seit ich 8 bin (Amiga 500). Mit Vollzeitjob und Freundin bleibt auch ohne Kinder nur noch wenig Zeit für mein Hobby. Gut, vor kurzem hat sich meine Familienplanung vorerst dahingehend geändert, daß ich wohl in der näheren Zukunft wieder mehr Zeit haben werde ... 

Anyway. Trotz allem spiele ich aber immer weniger. Zum einen hab ich auch andere Hobbys bzw. beschäftige mich mit fachlichen Sachen, die in meinem Job als Softwareentwickler zu kurz kommen, aber irgendwie fesseln mich die aktuellen Spiele nicht mehr so wie früher. Liegt das nun an mir oder an den Spielen? Hab hier soviele Spiele, die ich angespielt hab, wo ich aber keine Motivation zum Weiterspielen habe ... 

Aber irgendwie hat es auch was ironisches. Als Schüler/Student hatte ich viel Zeit zum Zocken aber nur wenig Geld, so daß ich mir meist nur Budget-Titel leisten konnte. Heute könnte ich es mir leisten, kaufe die Spiele aber trotzdem nur als Budget-Titel, weil die dann eh erst mal rumliegen


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2013)

Tjo

Dann heb ich hier auch mal die Hand in dieser Selbsthilfegruppe.
Ich bin selber 40 und spiele Games seit dem C64 (kaufte damals mein sechs Jahre älterer Bruder).
Bin die ganzen Phasen von Konsolen und PCs durchgegangen und spielte auch die ganze Zeit tüchtig.
Vor über zehn Jahren durfte ich dann sogar in den Ein-/Verkauf von Games wechseln... was für ein Traum!
Auch da war spielen an der Tagesordnung (nach der Arbeit). Hatte wohl jeden Toptitel zumindest angespielt.
Ebenso spielte ich in einem Funclan mit:
Mein Arbeitskollege und ich (Schweizer) mit einem duzend Deutschen. Hatten wir ein Gaudi. Wirklich Klasse!

Meine Frau habe ich mit Ultima Online zum spielen gebracht. Sie war fasziniert von der Art von Spiel.
Nebenbei fand sie da auch Kollegen, die sie jetzt noch trifft oder Kontakt hat (x Jahre nach UO).

Inzwischen hab ich viel weniger Zeit zu spielen.
Zwar bin ich noch in der selben Branche tätig. Hab aber viel mehr um die Ohren und weniger Zeit.
Bin meist erst nach neun zu Hause.

Aber ohne Games?
NIE! Denn das gehört zu mir.
Ich kaufe bei Steam Aktionen ein wie ein behämmerter... mit dem Wissen, dass ich wohl nie alles spielen werde.
Die Zeit für Gamekunstwerke wie Skyrim (160 Stunden) oder grad kürzlich "Last of us" MUSS ich mir nehmen.
Und unterstütze bei Kickstarter Projekte, welche ich interessant finde

Manchmal wünsche ich mir, dass ich einfach mal ein paar Wochen Zeit hätte um Spiele, welche brach liegen, spielen zu können ohne das Umfeld zu vernachlässigen.

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich auch mit 50 noch spielen werde.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Juni 2013)

Kann ich alles so unterschreiben, der erste Absatz ist so erschreckend aus dem Leben gegriffen...

...und auch der Rest ist so wahr


----------



## xdave78 (21. Juni 2013)

Achso und wo wir schon dabei sind...anstatt dieser 25 generischen Formate, welche im Prinzip ein und die selbe Seite unter anderem Namen ist würde sich vielleicht ein Magazin mal anbieten, welches genau auf diese Kerngruppe abzielt und auch mal ernsthaft Edutainment Titel und Games unter den im Artikel genannten Aspekten beleuchtet. Also auch mal die familientauglichkeit aktueller Titel bewertet, oder die Eignung von Spielen für bestimmte Altersgruppen (ich rede zB davon ob zB wie zugänglich Skylanders für zB einen 7 Jährigen ist) idealerweise müssten die Redalkteure dazu natürlich selber Kinder haben um bestimmte Aspekte auch am lebenden Objekt zu testen. Mein Sohn zB ist 7 und diese Altersgruppe ist schon sehr vertraut mit Games leider gibt es aber nur Magazine die aus Erwachsenensicht schreiben und viele Aspekte die zB mir wichtig sind stehen meist nicht in den Tests drin.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (21. Juni 2013)

Bin 31 Jahre. Die freie Zeit ist so knapp bemessen. 

Ich stehe gerne mal viel früher (heute 4:30 uhr) auf und spiele dann ein paar Stunden am Stück. Will meine andere Zeit gerne mit meiner Familie verbringen und meine Frau natürlich nicht nerven  

Ich würde so gerne auf achievements Jagd gehen oder tolle rollenspiele spielen.... Achja, ich stimme dem einen User zu. Früher hatte ich das Geld nicht, jetzt gebe ich es kaum aus, weil ich kaum zeit habe.

Ich habe glaube ich über zehn spiele in steam, die ich nicht einmal gestartet habe aber mal spielen will. Ich muss einfach zuschlagen im STEAM SALE ... Wer lässt sich denn Dinge wie HITMAN ABSOLUTION für 7 Euro entgehen.  


ABER : Eins ließ ich mir diesen Monat  nicht nehmen. Bin heute früh bei 89% in "THE LAST OF US" angekommen. Release war ja der 14. Juni. 
Spielzeit bisher knapp 15h Stunden. Natürlich auf "schwer"  und ohne "lauschmodus". 

Ist ne gute Quote find ich, und es waren kurze Nächte ... Ein grandioses Spiel und Erlebnis für mich. Ich Danke den Entwicklern dafür. Ein echtes Spiele Jahrhundert-feuerwerk. 

Als nächstes steht schon BIOSHOCK INFINITE bereit.

Und wenn ich mir heutzutage ein Spiel hole (außer bei Steam), dann in einer schicken Sammler Edition , die meinen Schreibtisch ziert. 

Sitze gerade in der Bahn auf dem weg zur Arbeit... Bis heute abend dann werte Spielegemeinde. Haltet durch  

Grüße aus Chemnitz


----------



## MarcBrehme (21. Juni 2013)

Cibox schrieb:


> Allein schon von den vielen Posts und den unterschiedlichen Meinungen, sieht man schon wieviel Potential das Thema hat. Ich würd deshalb Marc Brehme schon fast raten nen Film im Stil von Mein halbes Leben zu drehen...


 Oh Gott, der Mensch auf den Screens zum Film ist ja halbnackt. *So* will mich keiner sehen, glaub mir!  Und ob meine schauspielerischen Leistungen dazu ausreichen, wage ich noch nicht zu beurteilen. Oscar-Vorschläge für die aktuelle Folge von Rossis-Welt habe ich nämlich noch keine erhalten. Aber vielleicht reichts ja für die Goldene Himbeere?


----------



## MarcBrehme (21. Juni 2013)

AmigaInvader schrieb:


> Es ist schon gemein, heute wo man älter ist, ich bin sehr alt (ich sag nur C64 Generation)  sammeln sich die schönsten Spiele auf dem PC und was ist?
> Ich habe nicht die Zeit mich mal mit Anno, Siedler, Civ5 oder Dragon Age etc. auseinander zu setzen.
> Ich kaufe mir das zwar alles schön, aber mehr als das Into bekomme ich nicht zu sehen in der Regel.
> Was bleibt?
> ...


 Und bei Adventures kommst du nicht raus bzw. auch schnell wieder rein, wenn du mal zwei, drei Wochen nicht weiterspielen konntest? So von wegen Story und mehreren offenen Rätselketten...?


----------



## MarcBrehme (21. Juni 2013)

Tomme9020 schrieb:


> Oh ja.. da geb ich dir auch absolut recht
> Weil man Gamer ist und weil die Games interessant sind kauft man sie.... man kommt aber kaum dazu diese Spiele mal wirklich bewusst anzugehen und durchzuspielen
> 
> mfg


 Ist das auch noch bei anderen so? AmigaInvader hat das ja auch schon angemerkt. Kaufen, aber nicht zum Spielen zu kommen? Frustrierend, oder? Ärgert man sich da nicht selbst? Gibt das vllt auch Stress mit der Partnerin? Wegen der (dann erst recht als) "unnötig" angesehenen Geldausgaben?


----------



## MarcBrehme (21. Juni 2013)

Raudies schrieb:


> Am besten macht Ihr eine spezielle gamestar (...)


 Eine WAS?


----------



## MarcBrehme (21. Juni 2013)

rookyrook schrieb:


> ohh PC Games.. ihr versteht mich






> Ab 30 sucht man sich die Spiele eher aus und zockt nicht jeden Krams.


 Und wie genau suchst du da aus? Ziehst du PC Games zur Kaufberatung heran oder informierst du dich beim ersten Google-Ergebnis?


----------



## MarcBrehme (21. Juni 2013)

Robb2 schrieb:


> Ein sehr schöner Artikel, der mich dazu bewegt hat mich hier anzumelden.
> 
> Bei mir trifft der Artikel fast ins Schwarze.
> 
> ...


 Echt tolle Anekdoten aus deiner Jugend, Robb2! Diesmal habe *ich mich* wiedererkannt und musste schmunzeln. Danke fürs teilen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

Abgeschlossene Räume ? Verwendung von Dietrichen ??

Outen sich PCG-Redakteure und -Forenuser nun öffentlich als Kleinkriminelle ?!


----------



## MarcBrehme (21. Juni 2013)

brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Bin 31 Jahre. Die freie Zeit ist so knapp bemessen.
> 
> Ich stehe gerne mal viel früher (heute 4:30 uhr) auf und spiele dann ein paar Stunden am Stück. Will meine andere Zeit gerne mit meiner Familie verbringen und meine Frau natürlich nicht nerven


 Ähm... ernsthaft jetzt? Und wann schläfst du dann? Ist dann schon 22 Uhr Zapfenstreich bei dir - oder kommst du mit nur 4 Stunden Schlaf aus?


----------



## MarcBrehme (21. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Abgeschlossene Räume ? Verwendung von Dietrichen ??
> 
> Outen sich PCG-Redakteure und -Forenuser nun öffentlich als Kleinkriminelle ?!


 
Alles wichtige praktische Erfahrungen, die man dann bei _Thief _umsetzen kann!


----------



## Hody72 (21. Juni 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Ähm... ernsthaft jetzt? Und wann schläfst du dann? Ist dann schon 22 Uhr Zapfenstreich bei dir - oder kommst du mit nur 4 Stunden Schlaf aus?



Verstehe den Kollegen, meine Frau geht meist um 22/23 Uhr ins Bett und ich zocke dann noch bis um eins oder zwei obwohl ich um 5:45 aufstehen muss. 4,5 - 5 Stunden Schlaf sind so die Regel - Schlaf ist total überbewertet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

Hody72 schrieb:


> Verstehe den Kollegen, meine Frau geht meist um 22/23 Uhr ins Bett und ich zocke dann noch bis um eins oder zwei obwohl ich um 5:45 aufstehen muss. 4,5 - 5 Stunden Schlaf sind so die Regel - Schlaf ist total überbewertet


 5 - 6 Stunden Schlaf an den Werktagen ist für mich völlig normal. Kann aber hin und wieder vorkommen, dass 1-2 Stunden jeweils dazukommen, falls man auf der Couch einpennt (und man sich hinterher ärgert, den Fernseher bzw. die Festplatte für eine wichtige Filmaufzeichnung nicht vorab programmiert zu haben ) 
Dafür schlafe ich am WE länger aus... Sofern Sauerland Junior nicht schon vor 7 Uhr morgens anfängt, das ganze Mehrfamilienhaus mit seiner Guten-Morgen-Hyperaktivität hart aus dem Schlaf zu reißen...


----------



## Hody72 (21. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 5 - 6 Stunden Schlaf an den Werktagen ist für mich völlig normal. Kann aber hin und wieder vorkommen, dass 1-2 Stunden jeweils dazukommen, falls man auf der Couch einpennt (und man sich hinterher ärgert, den Fernseher bzw. die Festplatte für eine wichtige Filmaufzeichnung nicht vorab programmiert zu haben )
> Dafür schlafe ich am WE länger aus... Sofern Sauerland Junior nicht schon vor 7 Uhr morgens anfängt, das ganze Mehrfamilienhaus mit seiner Guten-Morgen-Hyperaktivität hart aus dem Schlaf zu reißen...



Bin bei Dir Kollege, am Wochende werden es dann schon mal 7 oder gar 9 Stunden. Manchmal lässt mich die Königin auch länger schlafen und kümmert sich um die Prinzessin, an anderen Tagen muss ich raus und die Königin bleibt in den Gemächern.

Am Meisten ärgere ich mich wenn ich dann beim Fussball gucken (z.B. aufgezeichnetes Alle Spiele Alle Tore) einschlafe. Ansonsten penne ich regelmässig in der Strassenbahn auf dem Weg nach Hause ein und wache immer rechtzeitig an der Endhaltestelle (wo ich raus muss) wieder auf - die Schaukelei ist wie eine Wiege. Lt. Fitbit beträgt meine Einschlafszeit unter 2 Minuten - nur keine kostbaren Minuten verschwenden.

Frapierend ist nur dass man ohne Probleme bis drei Uhr nachts an der Kiste sitzen kann ohne müde zu werden, aber vor der Glotze sofort einpennt weil man nicht agieren muss. Am nächsten Morgen wünschte man sich dann man wäre vernünftiger und fühlt sich wie ein Kindskopf mit 40


----------



## Tomme9020 (21. Juni 2013)

Oh ja wer kennt das nicht  alte Kugelmäuse wurden alle paar Tage vom Staub an den Sensor-Rollen gereinigt  und auch die Kugel selbst wurde mit einer leichten Seifenlauge gereinigt damit sie wieder präzise steuerbar war


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

Hody72 schrieb:


> Frapierend ist nur dass man ohne Probleme bis drei Uhr nachts an der Kiste sitzen kann ohne müde zu werden, aber vor der Glotze sofort einpennt weil man nicht agieren muss. Am nächsten Morgen wünschte man sich dann man wäre vernünftiger und fühlt sich wie ein Kindskopf mit 40


 Jepp. Das ist ein Phänomen, das ich nur mit der Körperhaltung erklären kann. Am PC bist du konzentriert bei der Sache, sitzt (mehr oder weniger) kerzengerade vorm Moni, während man es sich auf der Couch zu gemütlich macht und so ein automatisches Ziel fürs Sandmännchen wird.


----------



## Hody72 (21. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jepp. Das ist ein Phänomen, das ich nur mit der Körperhaltung erklären kann. Am PC bist du konzentriert bei der Sache, sitzt (mehr oder weniger) kerzengerade vorm Moni, während man es sich auf der Couch zu gemütlich macht und so ein automatisches Ziel fürs Sandmännchen wirst.



Ich denke auch mal weil man vor dem TV passiv ist und am PC aktiv mitwirken muss. Ich hatte die letzte Woche intensiv nachts Fifa gespielt und war tagsüber immer ein Zombie, bin als Beifahrer, beim TV, in ÖPNV eingeschlafen. Peinlich ist auch wenn die Königin im Auto von Frauenkram fassselt und man dabei einnickt...

Diese Woche habe ich mehr geschlafen, weniger gespielt und fühle mich Top.


----------



## Briareos (21. Juni 2013)

Hody72 schrieb:


> Fifa Fanboy... entweder auf dem PC spielen (kann man ja quasi von September bis zum VÖ der "Next Gen" im November testen) oder dann halt eine Xbox...


Auf dem PC kann man FIFA sicher auch noch Erscheinen der XBO spielen. 



spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Für weniger als 1 Stunde gehe ich nicht an den Rechner zocken. Da erledige ich lieber etwas. Irgendwas gibts immer zu tun.


Dann würde ich gar nicht mehr zum spielen kommen.



spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle, deren Frauen/Freundinnen dem Zocken so skeptisch gegenüber stehen. Was die Frauen (oder auch Männer?) dagegen ? Möchten die jeden Abend was mit euch unternehmen und eventuell einfach nur auf der Couch gammeln ?


Also ich kann nur für mich (bzw. meine Frau) sprechen, aber meine besteht darauf, wenigstens den Abend gemeinsam zu verbringen, meist bei einem Film oder einer aufgezeichneten Serie. Begründung: Man sieht sich ja so schon den ganzen Tag nicht.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wer die Zeit hat, in einem Spieleforum zu schreiben, dass er keine Zeit zum spielen hat, nun ja, das kann jeder selbst beurteilen.


Und wer seine Mittagspause dazu nutzt, um in einem Spieleforum zu schreiben, hat am Abend mehr Zeit für anderes zur Verfügung.



haep schrieb:


> Aber ich bin (mit Blick auf die nächsten Jahre) tatsächlich schwer am Überlegen, ob es nicht mehr Sinn macht, sich eine XBox One statt der PS4 zu holen um mit Kinect auch mal gemeinsam mit meiner Familie spielen zu können, statt immer nur alleine vor der Konsole zu hängen.


Aus Erfahrung mit meiner Frau und meinem zweijährigen Neffen kann zumindest ich bestätigen, dass sich die Anschaffung einer Wii schon lange ausgezahlt hat.



Mendos schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie hat es auch was ironisches. Als Schüler/Student hatte ich viel Zeit zum Zocken aber nur wenig Geld, so daß ich mir meist nur Budget-Titel leisten konnte. Heute könnte ich es mir leisten, kaufe die Spiele aber trotzdem nur als Budget-Titel, weil die dann eh erst mal rumliegen


Same here. ^^



Hody72 schrieb:


> Verstehe den Kollegen, meine Frau geht meist um 22/23 Uhr ins Bett und ich zocke dann noch bis um eins oder zwei obwohl ich um 5:45 aufstehen muss. 4,5 - 5 Stunden Schlaf sind so die Regel - Schlaf ist total überbewertet


 oO
Also wenn ich mit nur 4 Stunden Schlaf auf Arbeit antreten würde, würde ich aber absolut nichts mehr gebacken bekommen.


----------



## MarcBrehme (21. Juni 2013)

Hody72 schrieb:


> Frapierend ist nur dass man ohne Probleme bis drei Uhr nachts an der Kiste sitzen kann ohne müde zu werden, aber vor der Glotze sofort einpennt weil man nicht agieren muss.


Haha, dieses Phänomen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen 
 Das ist auch der Grund dafür, warum ich faktisch kein Fernsehen schaue. Selbst wenn ich wollte: es rafft mich in schöner Regelmäßigkeit dahin. Komischerweise passiert das im Kino nicht. Selbst in Spätvorstellungen und auch wenn ich vor dem Film schon müde war. Aber auch da "konsumiert" man nur und lässt sich also passiv berieseln - wie beim TV. Warum schläft man dort also nicht ein? Phänomen des Alltags... - ich seh schon das nächste Special vor mir.


----------



## Mothman (21. Juni 2013)

Das ist bei mir persönlich total anders. Ich kann nicht vorm TV einschlafen. Selbst wenn ich totmüde bin, muss ich zuerst alle Geräte abschalten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2013)

Was einige hier beschreiben, das kommt mir so bekannt vor. Ich bin dieses aktive vom PC auch schon so gewohnt, dass es mir dann beim Fernsehen auch oft passiert, dass ich dabei einfach einpenne 
Was mir beim "Älterwerden" auch auffällt. Je älter ich werde, desto weniger Lust hab ich irgendwie auf MP-Spiele. Früher hab ich oft online gespielt, sogar im Clan und jetzt reizt mich sowas irgendwie gar nicht mehr. Es gibt nur noch ganz wenige Spiele, die ich online zocke und dann meist nur gelegentlich. Ansonsten bin ich quasi reiner Einzelspieler (geworden). Ich mag es lieber alleine einer Geschichte zu folgen, Welten zu erkunden, ohne Stress und ohne das jemand stört. 
Ein Skyrim, ein Witcher oder ein Bioshock Infinite würde ich jedenfalls immer einem Online-Spiel vorziehen. Das einzige MP-Spiel was für mich in nächster Zeit interessant werden könnte, das ist Titanfall. Das schaut echt interessant aus und ist auch mal ein wenig was anderes.
Ansonsten freu ich mich vor allem auf die Rollenspiele alter Schule, die da wiederkommen, wie ein Project Eternity oder Torment 

Achja, und zum Alter. Ich werd im nächsten Monat 33. Alte Socke


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir persönlich total anders. Ich kann nicht vorm TV einschlafen. Selbst wenn ich totmüde bin, muss ich zuerst alle Geräte abschalten.


 Schlafen Motten überhaupt ?!


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Juni 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Haha, dieses Phänomen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen
> Das ist auch der Grund dafür, warum ich faktisch kein Fernsehen schaue. Selbst wenn ich wollte: es rafft mich in schöner Regelmäßigkeit dahin. Komischerweise passiert das im Kino nicht. Selbst in Spätvorstellungen und auch wenn ich vor dem Film schon müde war. Aber auch da "konsumiert" man nur und lässt sich also passiv berieseln - wie beim TV. Warum schläft man dort also nicht ein? Phänomen des Alltags... - ich seh schon das nächste Special vor mir.


 
Die Lösung dafür heißt: gute Soundanlage. Dazu noch eine ordentlich basslastige BluRay und schon sitzt man bei der nächsten Explosion kerzengerade auf der Couch - garantiert. 

Es ist in dem Fall allerdings immens hilfreich, halbtaube Nachbarn zu haben...


----------



## Dominic134679 (21. Juni 2013)

Toller Artikel, gut geschrieben.

Zu meiner Wenigkeit ... ich merke jetzt schon langsam, wie sich mein Umgang mit dem Medium Videospiele allmählich ändert. Wohlgemerkt, ich bin erst 19. War es vor zwei Jahren kein Problem nach der Schule 4-5 Stunden dauerzudaddeln, ist das heute schon anders. Ich komme von der Berufsschule/Arbeit, muss noch Berichtsheft schreiben, evtl. für Klassenarbeiten lernen und teilweise zu Hause die Arbeit für den nächsten Tag vorbereiten. Da bleibt nicht mehr allzu viel Zeit für das Lieblingshobby.
Und genauso ändert sich die Vorliebe der Spiele. Habe ich vor ein paar Jahren noch über 100 Stunden Oblivion in einem Sommer durch"genießen" können, bräuchte ich dazu jetzt wohl mehr als ein halbes Jahr. Bei guten Bedingungen. Die Freizeit wird weniger, aber meinem Hobby werde ich treu bleiben.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Juni 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Und wer seine Mittagspause dazu nutzt, um in einem Spieleforum zu schreiben, hat am Abend mehr Zeit für anderes zur Verfügung.


Okay, ich habe mich nicht genau auf einen User bezogen weil ich ihn auch nicht angreifen wollte, der Kommentar war ganz bestimmt nicht in seiner Mittagspause und er hat auch indirekt geschrieben dass er Zuhause ist.

Auf diesen war das gemünzt und ich habe ja sowieso dazu geschrieben, dass jeder selbst entscheiden kann, was davon zu halten ist.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Haha, dieses Phänomen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen
> Das ist auch der Grund dafür, warum ich faktisch kein Fernsehen schaue. Selbst wenn ich wollte: es rafft mich in schöner Regelmäßigkeit dahin. Komischerweise passiert das im Kino nicht. Selbst in Spätvorstellungen und auch wenn ich vor dem Film schon müde war. Aber auch da "konsumiert" man nur und lässt sich also passiv berieseln - wie beim TV. Warum schläft man dort also nicht ein? Phänomen des Alltags... - ich seh schon das nächste Special vor mir.


 
Ein Kumpel von mir (37 Jahre) schläft auch sehr schnell ein, wenn er mal sitzt - wir machen idR 2-3 mal im Monat Samstags nen DVD-Abend bei mir mit 3 Filmen - der pennt manchmal schon beim ersten ein, so gegen 22h ^^ der sagt immer, es läge an seiner Arbeit, aber das ist Unsinn, denn das passiert dem auch, wenn der mal Urlaub hat   und wenn wir was anderes machen, dann ist der hellwach - auch wenn wir zB bei ihm mal, bevor wir zB in nen Club gehen, ein bisschen PS3 spielen oder so, das ist der immer hellwach, und auch später im Club macht der Party, nein: Par-TAY bis 2-3h locker   Naja, MEISTENS jedenfalls: so 1x im Monat schläft der auch mal um 1h in nem Club (=laut!) mit nem Bier in der Hand im Stehen ein!  

Ich selber kann das nicht verstehen. Wenn ich nen Film oder ne Sendung sehen will, dann werd ich davon nicht müde - ich bin noch nie beim Fernsehen eingeschlafen, außer ich WOLLTE das - zb wenn mal nachts Livesport aus Übersee kommt, dann leg ich mich auf Sofa mit dem Hintergedanken "wenn Du jetzt pennst, isses auch okay..." - aber wenn ich was wirklich sehen will und nicht grad schon 30 Std am Stück wach war, dann kann ich da gar nicht einschlafen ^^ 

Und alle anderen Kumpels im selben Alter schlafen nie ein - vlt bei 1-2 DVD-Abenden im Jahr nickt einer mal weg, wenn es wirklich sehr spät wurde, also ich sag mal wenn um 3h der letzte Film immer noch läuft.


----------



## Mendos (22. Juni 2013)

An all die, die mal eben schnell irgendwo einschlafen können: ihr Glücklichen. Ich kann sogar oft im Bett nicht einschlafen. Und morgens bin ich dann trotzdem zeitig wach. Wahrscheinlich schon eine Form von präseniler Bettflucht ...


----------



## dirtySanchez (22. Juni 2013)

Ein sehr schöner Beitrag. 

Ich bin zwar gerade noch u30, fühle mich aber älter, wenn ich das hier so lesen. Es ist erstaunlich, wie viele 'Leidensgenossen' es doch gibt. 

In meinem Leben vor der Arbeit habe ich wirklich exzessiv und viel gespielt. Zuletzt viel CS, Q3 und BF2. Zusätzlich sei gesagt, dass ich aufgrund akuten Geldmangels (bis auf die genannten Titel) nur Sicherheitskopien gespielt habe.
Das hat sich alles stark gewandelt. Sicher, ich spiele Shooter noch immer gerne, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so erfolgreich wie damals. Ich hätte außerdem nicht gedacht, dass ich jemals regelmäßig Spiele kaufen würde. 
Als ich vor zwei Jahren Deutschland aus beruflichen Gründen verlassen habe, war die erste Anschaffung ein spielefähiges Notebook mit ausreichend Power. Und obwohl ich mitlerweile verheiratet bin, eine kleine Tochter habe und scheinbar die restliche Zeit vom Beruf gefressen wird, finde ich immer noch Gelegenheit (vornehmlich ab 22:00Uhr und auf Dienstreisen) meinem Hobby zu fröhnen. BF3 ist hier mein Spiel der Wahl, da es ausreichend Clans mit 'erwachsenen' Spielern gibt, die sich skillmäßig mit mir auf einem Level befinden. Btw: Jemand Interesse an BF3? Schreibt mir 'ne PN... 

Das angesprochene Einschlafproblem habe ich übrigends ebenfalls. Ich darf einfach nicht anfangen TV zu gucken, dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Gunny1204 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo, zusammen ich bin bereits 35 und viele meiner Freunde und Mitspieler sind ebenfalls zwischen 30 und 40 . Ich habe auch eine Frau und einen kleinen Sohn und neben der eigentlichen arbeit sind auch noch Haus und Grundstück in Ordnung zu halten.
Trotz allem spiele ich noch leidenschaftlich gern wenn mal Zeit dafür ist und ein mal im Jahr gibt es sogar noch die gute  alte LAN-Party, entspannt mit Freunden treffen zocken,lecker Essen,quatschen (ohne Frau und Kind). Das ist für mich wie eine Woche Urlaub  .
So und jetz ruft die Arbeit wieder.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Juni 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> An all die, die mal eben schnell irgendwo einschlafen können: ihr Glücklichen. Ich kann sogar oft im Bett nicht einschlafen. Und morgens bin ich dann trotzdem zeitig wach. Wahrscheinlich schon eine Form von präseniler Bettflucht ...


Ähnliche Probleme hatte ich auch, da war ich aber noch jünger.

Es ist meiner Erfahrung nach ganz normal, dass man Abends immer Phasen hat wo man relativ stark wach ist. Wenn man so eine beim Schlafen gehen "erwischt", dann kann es sein, dass man bis zu einer Stunde wach im Bett liegt, ganz egal wie entspannt man ist.

Dies ist ganz normal, aber wenn man anfängt zu glauben, dass sei eine Störung beim Einschlafen, dann wird es unter Umständen zu einer.

Ich konnte selbst bei der Hitze ohne Probleme einschlafen bzw. es hat sich nichts verändert, weil ich auch nicht daran glaube dass es eine große Rolle spielt, außer das es einfach nur nicht besonders angenehm ist.

Hier ist auch ein Artikel mit allgemeinen Informationen zum Schlafen.

Wie viel Schlaf ist gesund? - Schlafen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Planet-X (22. Juni 2013)

Schöner Artikel, auch die Kommentare dazu sprechen einem mit 34 doch aus der Seele.
Ich verbringe zwar immer noch viel Zeit am PC, diese ist jedoch überaus beruflich angesiedelt. Da fehlt mittlerweile abends nicht nur die Zeit, sondern auch die Lust, nach 8-9 Stunden weiter vor dem Rechner zu sitzen. Wenn dann einmal Zeit und Muse für ein längeres Spiel vorhanden sind, fall ich gern auf einen der alten Klassiker zurück. Da weiß man, was man hat, braucht nicht ewig neue Patches ziehen und findet sich selbst nach längerer Pause schnell zurecht. 
Ich bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt, welche Spiele für Ü30 denn empfehlenswert sein sollen. Da eröffnen sich für PCG & Co. doch ganz neue Möglichkeiten.


----------



## MarcBrehme (22. Juni 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> An all die, die mal eben schnell irgendwo einschlafen können: ihr Glücklichen. Ich kann sogar oft im Bett nicht einschlafen. Und morgens bin ich dann trotzdem zeitig wach. Wahrscheinlich schon eine Form von präseniler Bettflucht ...


Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Du hast dann wenigstens genug Zeit zum zocken!


----------



## Merianie (22. Juni 2013)

Ich wurde zwar nicht von dieser Studie erfasst (bzgl.Alter, da 55), aber ich spiele seit es den Kim 1 gibt  . Z.Zt. bevorzugt : EVE, HdRO, TSW, FF14arr, World of Tanks online - offline Skyrim, DA, Drakensang, Tomb Raider, X3Albion P. - natuerlich nicht gleichzeit, aber abwechselnd.

edit : Fau und Hund als soziale Komponente, Kind aus dem Haus - aber abends wird (fast) regelmaessig gespielt. TV-Konsum geht gegen Null. Buecher, die frueher mein Hobby waren, wurden durch die Geschichten im PC ersetzt (wobei ich nebenbei gerne mit meinem ebook meine alten Buecher lese, vorallem S&F)


----------



## Meatsucker (22. Juni 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Sie schaut dir zu? Wenn du es noch kommentierst, hat sie ihn dir dann ihren persönlichen Let's player!
> Und *was* spielt *sie*, wenn sie neben dir zockt?


 Sie spielt tatsächlich Shooter wie Modern Combat, N.O.V.A, gerne auch GTA und Max Payne. Und sie liiiiieeeeebt Rollenspiele!  Ja, ich habe es ganz gut getroffen....


----------



## Kreon (22. Juni 2013)

Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie viele passive User hier doch im Forum unterwegs sind. Schon seit Ewigkeiten angemeldet, jedoch noch nie was gepostet - bis dieser Thread aufgetaucht ist und man dann doch auch mal was zu diesem interessanten Thema / Artikel schreiben möchte. So eine gepflegte Diskussion ist man hier im Forum ja schon gar nicht mehr gewöhnt.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge mittlererweile auch eher kurze Spiele, die man nach 10h abschließen kann. Rollenspiele hebe ich mir meistens für den Urlaub auf, aber auch hier ist die eine oder andere Woche, in der man mal ausgiebiger zocken kann noch zu wenig für solche Schwerkaliber wie Skyrim, Witcher 2, usw, welche bei mir immer noch seit Jahren ungespielt im Regal stehen. Man traut sich einfach nicht mehr an solche Titel ran. Denn ich empfinde es schon bei kurzen Spielen anstrengend / schwer / mühsam / usw. nach einer mehrtägigen oder mehrwöchigen Spielpause (was regelmäßig passiert) wieder ins Spiel zu kommen.


----------



## CloudAC (23. Juni 2013)

Also dieses Phänomen habe ich die letzten Jahren bei bekannten auch bemerkt. Da ich nicht vergeben und auch nicht verheiratet bin und schon 3 mal keine Kinder habe ist das bei mir bissle anders.

Ich bin jetzt 29A Jahre alt und zocke auch noch und zwar dann wann ich will (jedenfalls nach der Arbeit). Nur das ich inzwischen wirklich eher vermehrt Spiele spiele die auch ne wirklich richtige und tolle Story haben, zudem bin ich mehr der Konsolen Spieler und stehe auf Final Fantasy und Co, Action-Adventures wie zuletzt Tomb Raider und Remember ME oder so ausgefallene Sachen wie Catherine. 

Dazu kommt, was andere auch oft nicht verstehen, das ich nur noch Zeitweise zocke. Kommt ein Spiel raus auf das ich seit Jahren Warte (auf eins bereits 7, aber es lebt ja noch *.*), dann wird es nach Feierabend jeden Tag so lange gezockt bis ich es durch habe (je nach Spiel 1 - 2 Wochen). Aber danach ist auch wieder schluss und warte auf das nächste Spiel das dann vielleicht in 2 oder 5 Monaten erscheint auf das ich warte. Dazwischen spiele ich in der Woche eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht, weil ich auch oft zu Müde bin wenn ich dann daheim bin. Wenn ich in der Woche mal zocke dann bestimmt nicht mehr als 5 Stunden von Mo - Fr. gerechnet. Am WE kann es schon maaaal vorkommen das ich kleinere Spiele auf Handhelds zocke oder mal auf Konsole etwas erneut beginne zu spielen. Dennoch befasse ich mich sehr viel mit Spielen wenn es um NEWS geht. jeden Tag werden sämtliche Seiten im Netz abgeklappert und hier und da auch in Foren geschrieben bzw. diskutiert.


----------



## El_Hispanico (23. Juni 2013)

Was mir Persönlich am meisten aufgefallen ist, das man nicht mehr alles Zockt wie Früher sondern sich mehr Gedanken drüber macht und dann tatsächlich nur noch das Beste spielen will, weil die Zeit nun mal nicht mehr da ist wie früher, ich habe 2 Kinder und mit meinen 27 Jahren komme ich an Werktagen zu keinen Spiel außer ich habe bestimmte Schichten und bin dann Beruflich erst um 1Uhr Abends zuhause, dann gönne ich mir meistens noch 1 Stunde League of Legend oder Xcom, aber dann eben kein Dark Souls mehr, dafür brauch ich deutlich mehr Zeit und lohnt es sich erst gar nicht an zu schmeißen.

Ach und man liest Deutlich mehr über Spiele als sie selber zu spielen, früher hatte ich meine eine Lieblingsseite wo ich mich täglich informiere und nun hab ich fast 10 Lesezeichen wo ich mich täglich auf meinen Handy bisschen schlau machen kann.


----------



## Pritt (23. Juni 2013)

Keine Panik, es geht auch wieder aufwärts. Ich als fast 40er habe meine dunkelste Gamerzeit schon hinter mir. Heute stehe ich mitten in der BF3-Schlacht und bekomme
plötzlich Rückendeckung von meinen 18 Jährigen Sohn (wie Cool). Da sind die Themen
beim Sonntags-Frühstück auch viel Interessanter (sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Frau).
Nur noch 6 Jahre, dann sind meine beiden jüngeren Sohne auch 18 und kein Schlachtfeld mehr vor uns sicher. Ich freu mich drauf!.


----------



## Mothman (23. Juni 2013)

Pritt schrieb:


> Keine Panik, es geht auch wieder aufwärts. Ich als fast 40er habe meine dunkelste Gamerzeit schon hinter mir. Heute stehe ich mitten in der BF3-Schlacht und bekomme
> plötzlich Rückendeckung von meinen 18 Jährigen Sohn (wie Cool). Da sind die Themen
> beim Sonntags-Frühstück auch viel Interessanter (sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Frau).
> Nur noch 6 Jahre, dann sind meine beiden jüngeren Sohne auch 18 und kein Schlachtfeld mehr vor uns sicher. Ich freu mich drauf!.


Durchaus beneidenswert, wenn man Söhne hat, die das eigene Hobby teilen und auf die man sich auf dem Schlachtfeld verlassen kann.


----------



## willkeinen (23. Juni 2013)

Ich bin nicht Ü30 und habe dennoch kaum noch Zeit wirklich ein Spiel zu spielen, geschweige denn durchzubekommen. Ich muss Schichten arbeiten und auch am Wochenende sowie Feiertags. Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit über. Nach der Arbeit ist man meistens dann so k.o. , dass man irgendwie keine Lust mehr verspürt sich an den PC oder Konsole zu setzen, Man ruht sich lieber aus. Wenn man mal Zeit hat, muss der Haushalt gemacht werden, Familienbesuche, das Aquarium gepflegt werden und alle 2 Woche ins Training, mehr ist nicht drin wegen der Schichterei.
Ich bin 25 und komme kaum noch zur Ruhe. Ich denke aber, dass das leider heutzutage auf viele zutrifft.
Ne nette Frau kennenlernen? Pustekuchen - wann denn? Bin seit 3 Jahren Single und finde einfach keine Zeit jemanden kennen zu lernen. Und dann auch noch jemanden der damit klar kommt, dass man nur sehr wenig Zeit hat um etwas zu unternehmen.....


----------



## Faboan (23. Juni 2013)

es ist wirklich so,man spielt nurmehr das beste (also das beste gameplay) und nicht mehr alles.
spiele die völlig daneben sind werden dann auch ohne mit der wimper zu zucken deinstalliert (so mit diablo3 geschehen 

seit guten 8 monaten sorgt dayz für gemütliches zocken.
Star Citizen habe ich als nächstes im visier.


----------



## MarcBrehme (23. Juni 2013)

Wie viele Antworten in diesem Thread zeigen, gibt es ja durchaus auch noch Mehrspieler unter euch. Und da ist mir doch gerade eine witzige "Statistik" über den Weg gelaufen...


----------



## dirtySanchez (24. Juni 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Wie viele Antworten in diesem Thread zeigen, gibt es ja durchaus auch noch Mehrspieler unter euch. Und da ist mir doch gerade eine witzige "Statistik" über den Weg gelaufen...


 
Ist die Wahheit...


----------



## dirtySanchez (24. Juni 2013)

dirtySanchez schrieb:


> Ist die Wahheit...


Oder auch die Wahrheit...


----------



## xdave78 (24. Juni 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Und wie genau suchst du da aus? Ziehst du PC Games zur Kaufberatung heran oder informierst du dich beim ersten Google-Ergebnis?


 Also ich lese mir schon vorab Tests durch und schau auch bei youtube. Leider sind die Tests nämlich (mMn) oft nicht wirklich objektiv und zudem sind sie auf Kerngamer abgestimmt und es wird meist vorausgsetzt (klingt jedenfalls so) dass man die Games in einem Ritt durchzockt.

Ganz im Ernst? Ich spiele inzwischen die Games an PC und PS3 auf dem leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad, einfach um die Chancen zu maximieren auch mal das Ende vom Spiel zu sehen. Selbst Tomb Raider, welches ich beim Release gekauft habe hab ich auf Mittel gerade mal zu 2/3 durch weil ich kaum dazu komme. Ni No Kuni mit einem Umfang von 80Std+ werd ich wohl noch ewig dran hocken. Darksiders (1!) hab ich nun auf 2 Wochen 5 Std Gesamtspielzeit und den ersten Boss geschafft...da ich diese Games wirklich nur zocken kann wenn mein Kleiner imBett ist und die Frau auch. In den kalten Monaten hab ich mit Freunden DotA2 gezoggt..MP Games am PC sind auch ganz grosse Klasse, Borderlands 2 steht da noch auf dem Plan nachdem wir für den ersten Teil im Co-Op knapp 1 Jahr gebraucht haben. Star Citizen steht auch bei mir auf der Wunschliste gaaaanz oben...Jugenderinnerungen an WingCommander halt


----------



## Briareos (24. Juni 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Komischerweise passiert das im Kino nicht. Selbst in Spätvorstellungen und auch wenn ich vor dem Film schon müde war. Aber auch da "konsumiert" man nur und lässt sich also passiv berieseln - wie beim TV. Warum schläft man dort also nicht ein?


Ich würde in diesem Zusammenhang mal eine kausale Korrelation zwischen unbequemen Kinosesseln und der gemütlichen heimischen Couch mit "Bein-ausstreck-Faktor" herstellen. ^^



xdave78 schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst? Ich spiele inzwischen die Games an PC und PS3 auf dem leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad, einfach um die Chancen zu maximieren auch mal das Ende vom Spiel zu sehen.


 Und ich dachte schon ich wäre bei sowas der Einzige. Puh!

Den angesprochenen Punkt mit den MP-Spielen kann ich von mir auch bestätigen. Das liegt aber weniger an der fehlenden Zeit sondern eher daran, das ich keinen Nerv habe im Chat von vorpupertären Kleinkinder zugespammt zu werden. Was ich dafür umso mehr schätzen gelernt habe ist der Ko-Op-Modus mit Freunden. Da aber auch mein Freundeskreis die 30 bereits überschritten hat wird die terminliche Abstimmung aus den bekannten Gründen immer schwieriger. Aber noch klappt es ... auch wenn es immer länger dauert bis ein Termin steht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich würde in diesem Zusammenhang mal eine kausale Korrelation zwischen unbequemen Kinosesseln und der gemütlichen heimischen Couch mit "Bein-ausstreck-Faktor" herstellen. ^^[...]


 Wobei du dann aber ins falsche Kino gehst ...


----------



## phieez (24. Juni 2013)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht in der Ü30 Liga angekommen, aber auch mit meinen 27 Lenzen beruflich stark eingebunden. Glücklicherweise habe ich eine mehr (oder manchmal auf weniger) verständnisvolle Partnerin, die mein Hobby akzeptiert und den nötigen Freiraum lässt. 

Also bei mir hat sich die Spielauswahl schon geändert. Ich bin eindeutig auf seichtere Kost umgestiegen. Rollenspiele, die ich immer sehr gerne gespielt habe, kommen mir nur noch selten in die Schublade. Ich verbringe eben die meiste Zeit vor Sport-Spielen. Einfach anmachen und los gehts.
Nach einem langen Arbeitstag hab ich abends auch einfach nicht mehr den Antrieb z.B. Skyrim zu spielen. Bis ich da wieder drin bin, sind 20 Minuten rum, dann hab ich noch nix richtig gemacht. Dann noch 1 Quest und schwupps sind 1,5h rum. Das geht mir dann wieder zu langsam, als dass es mich an der Stange halten würde.
Im Studium habe ich noch so ziemlich wahllos alles hoch und runter gedaddelt was mir vor die Flinte kam und dann auch noch WoW  aktiv in einer Gilde geraidet. Das ist gar nicht mehr drin. 1) Kann ich keine geregelten Zeiten mehr einhalten (und will es auch nicht) 2) Bin ich nach der Arbeit manchmal einfach so geistig ausgelaugt, dass ich keine Lust habe 2 Stunden damit zu verbringen, meinen Char zu optimieren und Guides zu lesen etc.

Meine Spielzeit würde ich aber immer noch als überdurchschnittlich bezeichnen. So 2 Stündchen am Tag schaff ich schon noch. Ich mach das mit Schlafverzicht wett  
Dann müssen halt mal 4-5 Stunden reichen. Aber wenn man morgens um 6 raus muss für die Arbeit (lange Fahrzeiten etc.) und zu Hause nochmal von 6 bis 10 Uhr abends arbeitet, kann ich für meinen Teil dann nicht gleich ins Bett. Ich brauch dann noch ein wenig "Zeit zum Runterkommen" - da vergisst man aber schnell mal die Uhrzeit und schwupps ist es 1 Uhr ... 

Naja noch sind ja keine Kinder da. Aber ich kann den Artikel wirklich nur unterschreiben...


----------



## Mothman (24. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei du dann aber ins falsche Kino gehst ...


 Da hatten wir mal nen großes Meeting mit der Firma. 
Ganzen Kinosaal gemietet.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Da hatten wir mal nen großes Meeting mit der Firma.
> Ganzen Kinosaal gemietet.


 Bonzen!!1 



Ich finds nur schade, dass die Filmauswahl nicht immer aktuell ist und damit das Astor nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl ist. 

Hmm, wobei, ich seh grad, Anfang August haben sie Lone Ranger im Programm. Das in Verbindung mit dem drei Gänge Menü in der Brasserie ist interessant, gleich mal eine Erinnerung setzen. Danke dir!


----------



## Briareos (24. Juni 2013)

@Rabowke
Danke für den Tipp. Da sogar die Preise noch ganz annehmbar sind, muss ich das beim nächsten Berlin-Ausflug im Hinterkopf behalten. Bis jetzt hatte ich zumindest noch kein wirklich bequemes Kino gefunden. Selbst in unserem ansonsten recht guten Cinestar hat mir nach 3 Stunden "Hobbit" der Rücken weh getan. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu groß für Standard-Kinosessel ...


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2013)

Ich find die Sitze im Cinema Eventkino, seit kurzem *wieder* IMAX, am Potsdamer Platz toll. Große, weite und bequeme Ledersitze, wo jeder Sitz seine eigene Armlehne hat. Bei den meisten Kinos muss man diese ja mit seinem Sitznachbarn teilen.

"Lustiger"weise nehmen sich die Preise vom IMAX zum Cubix, mein Lieblings-Nicht-IMAX-Kino, in Berlin nicht viel, ganz im Gegenteil. Manchmal sogar der gleiche Preis und die Technik, vorallem der Sound mit seinen 80.000 Watt, ist dem Cubix um Welten überlegen.

Leider ist Man of Steel in diesem Kino ausverkauft bzw. eine Reservierung aktuell nicht möglich ...


----------



## El_Hispanico (24. Juni 2013)

Pritt schrieb:


> Keine Panik, es geht auch wieder aufwärts. Ich als fast 40er habe meine dunkelste Gamerzeit schon hinter mir. Heute stehe ich mitten in der BF3-Schlacht und bekomme
> plötzlich Rückendeckung von meinen 18 Jährigen Sohn (wie Cool). Da sind die Themen
> beim Sonntags-Frühstück auch viel Interessanter (sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Frau).
> Nur noch 6 Jahre, dann sind meine beiden jüngeren Sohne auch 18 und kein Schlachtfeld mehr vor uns sicher. Ich freu mich drauf!.


Ich hoffe das wird bei mir in 14 Jahren dann auch sein, wenn mein Bub 18 und meine Tochter wenigstens 16 und ich mit ihr ein Zelda spielen darf 



MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Wie viele Antworten in diesem Thread zeigen, gibt es ja durchaus auch noch Mehrspieler unter euch. Und da ist mir doch gerade eine witzige "Statistik" über den Weg gelaufen...


 
Sehr geile Statistik und sehr amüsant die Kommentare dazu


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Juni 2013)

Tja, ich habe der Artikel vor mehrere Tage gesehen, erst jetzt habe ich es gelesen... 

Ich bin 35, mit frau und zwei kleine Kinder... Ich wollte vor etwa ein Jahr Deus Ex 1 nachholen, und seit etwa 6 bis 8 Monate habe ich nicht mehr spielen können.


----------



## MarcBrehme (24. Juni 2013)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Tja, ich habe der Artikel vor mehrere Tage gesehen, erst jetzt habe ich es gelesen...
> 
> Ich bin 35, mit frau und zwei kleine Kinder... Ich wollte vor etwa ein Jahr Deus Ex 1 nachholen, und seit etwa 6 bis 8 Monate habe ich nicht mehr spielen können.


 Da aber echt schon eine sehr lange Zeit. Wie kommt das? Ab und an ein Stündchen zwischendurch müsste doch mal drin sein, oder? Abends, wenn die Kids schlafen oder mal am Wochenende?


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2013)

Meatsucker schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel
> Ich selbst werde bald 39, bin voll berufstätig, habe aber keine Kinder. Daher kann ich mir durchaus noch etwas mehr Zeit zum spielen nehmen. Zum Glück steht meine Frau ebenfalls auf Spiele, sie schaut entweder zu, wenn die Geschichte spannend ist, oder zockt neben mir auf dem Handy oder dem Tablet.


 

Ja ist ja mal cool. Wenn die Frau auch Spiele spielt.


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Juni 2013)

MarcBrehme schrieb:


> Da aber echt schon eine sehr lange Zeit. Wie kommt das? Ab und an ein Stündchen zwischendurch müsste doch mal drin sein, oder? Abends, wenn die Kids schlafen oder mal am Wochenende?


 
 Eigentlich stimmt das, aber bei Deus Ex 1 braucht man mehr Zeit als bei Deus Ex HR. Bei DE HR wird die Geschichte mit Videos Erzählt, bei DE 1 muss man sehr viel lesen, um die Geschichte zu erfahren. Manchmal habe ich das Spiel einfach nicht mehr gestartet, weil ich vom Alltag erschöpft bin... Außerdem bilde ich mich weiter aus, was noch mehr Zeit und Kraft braucht. 

  Ich muss sagen, dass ich einfach zum Casual Gamer degradiert worden bin, ich spiele ab und zu Injustice: GAU auf dem iPad, und das soll eine Weile ausreichen, weil 10 Minuten Prügelspiel beim Dampf ablassen helfen . Aber ich sehne mich nach eine Nacht wie vor 10+ Jahre, damals habe ich Commandos 2 die ganze Nacht gespielt. Das waren gute Zeiten.


----------



## Iceman-Hue (25. Juni 2013)

Hehe schöner Artikel,
seid erstmal ü 40 dann sieht die Spielewelt wieder besser aus 
Die Kinder sind aus dem Haus, meine Frau geht ihren Hobbies nach und ich hab meine 2 - 3 Stunden abends zu Spielen.
Ich hab fest gestellt das Online Games ab 22:00 Uhr erheblich entspannter zu spielen sind und beim Shootern treffe ich sogar meine Kinder und kann denen manchmal zeigen was ne Harke ist  nur leider ist man nicht mehr so schnell wie früher .
Ich kann den ü 30gern nur sagen die Gamingzeiten werden wieder besser, heute Abend ersmal COH2 andaddeln, freu mich schon wie nen Schnitzel...

So Long

Ralf


----------



## unkraut69 (25. Juni 2013)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehne mich nach eine Nacht wie vor 10+ Jahre, damals habe ich Commandos 2 die ganze Nacht gespielt. Das waren gute Zeiten.


 
Das ist leider auch bei mir lange vorbei, schon weil man das in meinem Alter (Ü40!) noch zwei Tage später in den Knochen spürt. Zum Glück brauche ich aber doch weniger Schlaf als meine bessere Hälfte, und so kann ich abends regelmäßig noch gerne zwei Stunden spielen, auch nachdem wir zusammen Feierabend hatten. Unsere Kinder sind auch schon aus dem Gröbsten raus, die Kleinen (Grundschulalter) gehen in der Schulzeit um acht ins Bett und wollen am Wochenende abends ihre Ruhe haben. Sie lassen in den Ferien ab und zu an meinem PC mit Anno 1404 Schiffe fahren und freuen sich über die Piraten, und der Große ist schon erwachsen und spielt CoD usw.. 
Gute Spiele haben für mich einen klaren Handlungsstrang, da weiß ich was von mir erwartet wird und habe keine langen Einstiegsphasen; sie dürfen aber auch nicht zu anspruchslos sein: Stichwort Casualgames, oder Facebookgames, dem kann ich überhaupt nichts abgewinnen. Wenn alle  Facebookgamer die Gelegenheit hätten, auch mal ein „richtiges“ Spiel zu zocken, wären viele sicher davon kuriert, das ist meine ganz eigene Theorie zu diesen Spielen.  

Ich baue aber auch gern so meine Anno- Siedlungen. Anno 2070 im Endlosmodus ist meine erste Einsteiger-Spieleempfehlung. Rundenspiele oder Etappenspiele sind auch super, XCOM - Enemy Unknown war für mich so eins. Im Moment ist, immer wenn ich Zeit habe, Mass Effect Multiplayer im Random-Modus dran. Die Trilogie kann ich sowieso halb auswendig, das ist einfach das beste Spiel das ich kenne.

Inzwischen schaue ich fast keine Filme mehr, nur den Samstagabend-Film wegen der Zweisamkeit. Aber schon beim Tatort bin ich wegen meiner Kommentare eher unbeliebt ("ich geh jetzt lieber eine Runde Aliens abknallen, das ist realistischer!") und wir setzen uns lieber danach noch zu einem Glas Wein zusammen. Vor die Wahl gestellt, ob Film oder PC-Spiel, gehe ich, wenn es nicht um gemeinsam verbrachte Zeit geht, fast immer an den PC. Mein Glück wäre vollkommen, wenn auch mein Partner sich für Spiele interessieren würde, aber das ist wohl wirklich zuviel verlangt..

Fazit: Sofern der Partner die Marotten toleriert, die man so pflegt, selbst ein eigenes Leben hat und jeder seine Bedürfnisse klar äußern kann, und sofern man nicht die gemeinsame Zeit vernachlässigt (Qualität vor Quantität, gemeinsam vor der Glotze hängen zählt m.E. nicht) wird es mit zunehmendem Alter wieder einfacher, auch etwas längere Zeit am Stück seinem eigenen Spaß nachzugehen. Dass Kinder, Haushalt und Beruf 100% der wachen Zeit fordern, ist irgendwann wieder vorbei!


----------



## Kreon (25. Juni 2013)

unkraut69 schrieb:


> Ich baue aber auch gern so meine Anno- Siedlungen. Anno 2070 im Endlosmodus ist meine erste Einsteiger-Spieleempfehlung.!


 
Würde auch gerne mal wieder ne Runde 2070 spielen. Aber wenn das letzte Spiel länger als ne Woche her ist, weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr, wo ich was in meiner 10k Siedlung optimieren muss / wollte und brauche erst mal ne Weile, um meine Stadt wieder kennenzulernen. Extrem nervig, so dass ich es noch nicht einmal geschafft habe die Kampagne zu beenden, geschweige denn ein Endlosspiel anzufangen.


----------



## unkraut69 (26. Juni 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne mal wieder ne Runde 2070 spielen. Aber wenn das letzte Spiel länger als ne Woche her ist, weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr, wo ich was in meiner 10k Siedlung optimieren muss / wollte und brauche erst mal ne Weile, um meine Stadt wieder kennenzulernen. Extrem nervig, so dass ich es noch nicht einmal geschafft habe die Kampagne zu beenden, geschweige denn ein Endlosspiel anzufangen.


 
Vergib in Anno 2070 beim Beenden einfach 'sprechende' Speicherstände: Kartennummer und in wenigen Worten das Thema, das Du da grad am Wickel hattest, und fokussiere beim Abspeichern auf den entsprechenden Abschnitt der Karte! 
Bei mir heißen die Speicherstände "25712 feinkostmenüs bauen", "eden project 3 hier weizen hin", "99767 rare quests eco execs komplett versorgt  + 1500 forscher". Damit habe ich beim Weiterspielen keine Einstiegsprobleme!
So long, frohes Forschen 

Edit: PS: Vergiss die Kampagne, die ist sooo öde.... Alle anderen Missionen sind besser.


----------



## Oromus (26. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin 32, Familienvater von 3 Kindern und mein Spielverhalten hat sich enorm geändert.

Früher konnte ich viele zeitintensive Spiele spielen. Heute habe ich erstens die Zeit garnicht mehr und zweitens auch keine Lust so lange vor der Kiste zu sitzen.

Mein Hauptrechner gammelt so mehr oder weniger vor sich hin, da er nur noch zum CD-Brennen, Musik kaufen, Betsellen oder Briefe schreiben benutzt wird.

Was ich jetzt vor kurzem gekauft habe ist eine Wii U. Da sich hier auch mal die Große versuchen kann. Gerade dann solche Spiele wie Mario.

Aber ansonsten kümmere ich mich lieber um meine Kinder und meine Frau.


----------



## StigStigsen (26. Juni 2013)

Ach ist das schön zu hören das es doch noch viele Familienväter mit den gleichen Problemen gibt.
Bei mir (30, verheiratet und 3 Jungs) hat sich doch einiges geändert.
Im Moment spiele ich meißt ab 20 Uhr wenn die Kleinen im Bett sind und dann doch Ruhe einkehrt.
Da meine Frau im Krankenhaus nur Nachtdienst arbeitet gibt es doch Abende an welchen ich mehrere Stunden 
am Stück spielen kann. Das Problem ist nur, dass am nächsten Morgen drei Typen auf der Matte stehen und
ich sehr "zart" geweckt werde . 

Das planen von Spieleabenden habe ich komplett aufgegeben da doch immer wieder etwas (Bauchschmerzen, 
Kopfschmerzen, Angst vor dem schwarzen Mann usw.) dazwischen kommt und man sich von der ganzen
Planung verabschieden kann. 

Da ich im Moment noch spiele wie z.B. Skyrim, Borderlands2, COD BlackOps 2 usw. fast komplett ungespielt zu Hause
liegen habe wird mit vorerst zumindest nicht langweilig werden und zu Weihnachten wünschen sich meine Söhne 
natürlich eine PS4


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (27. Juni 2013)

Ein Alptraum der hoffentlich niemals wahr wird....
" Okay, dann geht's vielleicht kommenden Dienstagabend weiter. Nee, halt. Dann ist Elternabend. Dann Mittwoch. Ähm… ach nein. Da ist ja bis Freitag Heftabgabe. Na gut, dann aber definitiv nächstes Wochenende! Moment, war da nicht der Familienausflug geplant? Ach, dann eben die Woche drauf. Oder so…"

Das wäre der Moment wo ich mich vor den Zug schmeißen würde.


----------



## StigStigsen (27. Juni 2013)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Das wäre der Moment wo ich mich vor den Zug schmeißen würde.


 
So schlimm ist es dann noch lange nicht...
Ich glaube die Meisten haben sich das mit Frau und Kinder gut überlegt und wußten zumindest ungefähr was
auf Sie zukommt.
Das schöne an der Sache ist das man von z.B. seinen Kindern mehr zurück bekommt als man gibt.
Teilweise trifft das auch sogar auf die eigene Frau zu


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2013)

Hmm, ich würd mir einfach eine zweite Wohnung mieten und wäre dann "offiziell" auf Geschäftsreise! 



Aber dafür gibts echt zu wenig Spiele, die mich so lange begeistern können, dass sich so eine Lösung auch nur ansatzweise lohnen würde!


----------



## Noctum (27. Juni 2013)

ich finde, der artikel trifft genau den zahn meiner zeit. bin bald 31, leidenschaftlicher gamer und überlege mir täglich, wann ich was zoggn kann und woher ich die zeit nehmen soll... dabei hab ich noch keine kinder! und in letzter zeit kauf ich oft spiele, wenn es gute schnäppchen sind, und komm kaum dazu, die überhaupt zu starten. meine zuletzt erworbenen titel: max payne 3 (noch nicht ganz durch), civ 5 gods&kings addon (ettliche spiele am laufen), sc2 HotS (anfang 3te Mission), humble bundle mit The Walking Dead (durchgespielt, restliche games noch nicht installiert), FIFA 13 für PS3 (5 Freundschaftsspiele gespielt) etc.
leider mag meine Freundin das zoggn nicht und ist mit meinem pc eher auf Kriegsfuß - und leider teilt sie auch nicht meinen filmgeschmack, was filmabende bzw kinobesuche einschränkt... ABER ich mag sie trotzdem, umtausch ausgeschlossen ^^
gestern konnte ich von 22 bis 23:30 (obwohl ich um 22:30 ins bett nachrücken sollte, da ich früh raus muss) maxpayne weiterzoggn, aber ich bin mehr gestorben, als dass ich in der Story gut vorankam.

mein Bekanntenkreis (auch größtenteils gamer, zumindest früher gewesen) hat sich auch um einiges, was das gaming angeht, eingeschränkt. wir zoggn in letzter zeit gar nichts mehr zusammen, obwohl wir diablo3, bf3+DLCs und planetside 2 zusammen begonnen hatten. iwie haben wir das nach und nach aufgehört, weil einfach die zeit fehlt und die Interessen und umstände sich änderten.

ich finde es interessant, wie andere ältere gamer das ganze handlen, zumal kinder noch ne schippe mehr zeit und Aufmerksamkeit benötigen.

als ich gestern meiner Freundin von diesem Artikel erzählte und auch 50+ gamer erwähnte, verdrehte sie die augen und meinte "und ich dachte das hört iwann mal auf" :p

bin auf jedenfall auf den 2ten teil des artikels und dessen Kommentare gespannt.

bb
noc


----------



## MarcBrehme (27. Juni 2013)

Noctum schrieb:


> als ich gestern meiner Freundin von diesem Artikel erzählte und auch 50+ gamer erwähnte, verdrehte sie die augen und meinte "und ich dachte das hört iwann mal auf" :p


 Hahaha, solche Aussagen/Hoffnungen kenne ich auch sehr gut. 
Kontere doch mal mit der gleichen Aussage, wenn die Anfragen nach Möbelhaus-Besuchen und Renovierungsarbeiten in der Wohnung kommen - oder das 27. Paar-Damenschuhe im Jahr angeschleppt wird


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2013)

@ MarcBrehme

Glückwunsch. Schon über 200 Comments zu diesem sehr diskussionsfreudigem Thread. Wäre doch eigentlich Anlass genug, dieses Thema auch in die nächste PCG einfließen zu lassen, oder nicht ? Würde sich zwischen den Hardware- und Retro-Seiten im Endteil des Magazins gut reinstellen lassen.


----------



## udodrei (27. Juni 2013)

Ich schaffe es leider auch nur noch am We zu daddeln.
Das traurige ist eigentlich dabei, früher hatte ich immer eine Gurke von Rechner (weil keine Kohle) aber dafür Zeit zum Zocken - jetzt steht im Arbeitszimmer ein wassergekühltes High-End-Monster aber jetzt fehlt die Zeit zum zocken...


----------



## xdave78 (27. Juni 2013)

udodrei schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es leider auch nur noch am We zu daddeln.
> Das traurige ist eigentlich dabei, früher hatte ich immer eine Gurke von Rechner (weil keine Kohle) aber dafür Zeit zum Zocken - jetzt steht im Arbeitszimmer ein wassergekühltes High-End-Monster aber jetzt fehlt die Zeit zum zocken...


 Oh man..so traurig und soooo verdammt wahr.


----------



## Briareos (27. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre doch eigentlich Anlass genug, dieses Thema auch in die nächste PCG einfließen zu lassen, oder nicht ? Würde sich zwischen den Hardware- und Retro-Seiten im Endteil des Magazins gut reinstellen lassen.


Dazu nur ein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> ...


 Hat man für dieses T-Shirt gewusst die Farbe "Kackbraun" gewählt oder ist das nur Zufall ? Ich meine nur wegen "alt" und "retro"...


----------



## Briareos (27. Juni 2013)

Da ich das T-Shirt (wenn auch mit leicht anderem Schriftzug) besitze und es ebenfalls in dieser Farbe ist, halte ich die Farbgebung für beabsichtigt. Über den Hintergrund können wir wohl nur spekulieren ...


----------



## MarcBrehme (27. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ MarcBrehme
> 
> Glückwunsch. Schon über 200 Comments zu diesem sehr diskussionsfreudigem Thread. Wäre doch eigentlich Anlass genug, dieses Thema auch in die nächste PCG einfließen zu lassen, oder nicht ? Würde sich zwischen den Hardware- und Retro-Seiten im Endteil des Magazins gut reinstellen lassen.


 Ja, das sehen wir in der Tat ähnlich...


----------



## Falconer75 (27. Juni 2013)

Kann mich den vielen positiven Stimmen zu dem Artikel nur anschließen. Klasse Thema, das den Nerv vieler erwachsener Zocker trifft. Insbesondere deshalb, weil es vom Games-Journalismus bisher kaum aufgegriffen wurde. Kein Wunder, denn viele Redakteure steigen genau dann aus dem Job aus, wenn Familie und Kinder in den Mittelpunkt des Lebens rücken. Ohne eigene Erfahrungen lässt sich schlecht berichten. Logisch.

Bin selbst 37, mit Frau und 4jähriger Tochter, beruflich voll gefordert und zocke seit Atari2600- bzw. C64-Zeiten. Allerdings war es nie mein absolutes Hobby Nr. 1, sondern in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen mal mehr, mal weniger zeitintensive Freizeitbeschäftigung. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass ich mich in den letzten Jahren wesentlich intensiver mit dem ganzen Thema Computer- und Videospiele beschäftige. Nicht unbedingt, was das reine Spielen angeht. Magazine lesen, in Foren unterwegs sein, Podcasts hören… Hat eher alles zugenommen, weil man es gut zwischendurch in den Alltag integrieren kann und – das ist eine fundamentale Änderung zu früher – man sehr viel weniger Abends/Nachts um die Häuser zieht.

Niemals würde ich für das Zocken in irgend einer Form Familie und Freunde vernachlässigen. Meine Tochter hat mich noch nie mit dem Pad in der Hand vor der Glotze gesehen… Das Thema halte ich bewusst weg von ihr, bis sie eine gewisse Form von Medienkompetenz entwickeln kann.

Was sind also die größten Veränderungen in puncto Zocken, die die Familie bei mir verursacht hat?

- Spiele kaum tagsüber
- Weniger Schlaf durch spätes Zocken (und trotzdem frühes Aufstehen)
- Bewusste Einschränkung auf ein System (in meinem Fall PS3)
- Auswahl leichterer Schwierigkeitsgrade, um stressfrei und zügig voran zu kommen
- Andere Aktivitäten eingeschränkt: Weggehen (zwangsweise), Fernsehen (freiwillig)


----------



## Briareos (28. Juni 2013)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Weniger Schlaf durch spätes Zocken (und trotzdem frühes Aufstehen)


Wie macht ihr das denn alle? oO Wenn ich unter der Woche nicht meine 6 bis 7 Stunden Schlaf bekomme, bin ich am nächsten Tag zu nichts, aber zu gar nichts zu gebrauchen. Und da mein Wecker um halb 6 früh erbarmungslos zuschlägt, ist bei mir spätestens kurz nach 22 Uhr Schicht im Schacht.



Falconer75 schrieb:


> Bewusste Einschränkung auf ein System (in meinem Fall PS3)


Dem kann ich zustimmen. Ich spiel zwar immer noch ab und an am PC, aber das spielen im Wohnzimmer hat deutlich zugenommen. Meine Frau liegt abends gerne mit ihrem eReader (kein Kindle!^^) auf der Couch und ich komm somit wenigstens ein bissl zum spielen. Ab und an schielt sie dann auf den Fernseher und gibt lustige Kommentare zu meinen bescheidenen Controller-Leistungen ab.  Im Arbeitszimmer würde ich allein hocken und seien wir mal ehrlich: Abends ein bissl Zeit mit seiner Liebsten zu verbringen ist auch nicht das Schlimmste.



Falconer75 schrieb:


> leichterer Schwierigkeitsgrade, um stressfrei und zügig voran zu kommen


Das stimmt! Und ich bin manchmal deprimiert darüber, das ich selbst im leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad ab und an Probleme habe. Man wird wohl wirklich langsam alt ...


----------



## Falconer75 (28. Juni 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das denn alle? oO Wenn ich unter der Woche nicht meine 6 bis 7 Stunden Schlaf bekomme, bin ich am nächsten Tag zu nichts, aber zu gar nichts zu gebrauchen. Und da mein Wecker um halb 6 früh erbarmungslos zuschlägt, ist bei mir spätestens kurz nach 22 Uhr Schicht im Schacht.


 
Mit 5-6 Stunden im Schnitt komme ich klar. Vor Mitternacht penne ich sehr selten.


----------



## lead341 (28. Juni 2013)

udodrei schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es leider auch nur noch am We zu daddeln.
> Das traurige ist eigentlich dabei, früher hatte ich immer eine Gurke von Rechner (weil keine Kohle) aber dafür Zeit zum Zocken - jetzt steht im Arbeitszimmer ein wassergekühltes High-End-Monster aber jetzt fehlt die Zeit zum zocken...



Irgendwie sprichst Du einen Widerspruch an, den man in der heutigen Zeit sehr häufig findet. Bei einem Freund das gleiche: er großer Auto-Fan, schuftet seit einiger Zeit 60 Stunden die Woche in einer Wirtschaftsberatung und konnte sich dann endlich seinen Traum erfüllen: einen BMW (eine Art Roadster oder Cabrio). Tja, dummerweise steht der nur in der Garage und setzt Staub an, weil besagter Freund ja selbst am WE selten Zeit hat. Ende vom Lied.

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Zocker und halte bewußt mein Arbeitspensum in "Grenzen": lieber verdiene ich etwas weniger, habe aber dafür etwas mehr Zeit, auch mal ein paar schöne Rollenspiele zu spielen (bitte alles vor dem Hintergrund der Tatsache verstehen, dass mir Zocken ein sehr wichtiges Hobby ist). Ich könnte alternativ auch mehr arbeiten, (womöglich) mehr Geld verdienen - ja und? Was bringt mir das, wenn ich keine Zeit mehr habe, mein Leben (bzw. das, was ich gern mache) zu genießen? Für mich eigentlich völlig logisch - trotzdem habe ich erstaunlicherweise häufig den Eindruck, dass ich mit dieser "Logik" in der Minderheit bin...


----------



## RobertS (28. Juni 2013)

No offense meant - aber irgendwie erscheinen mir hier die meisten Argumente ziemlich vorgeschoben.

Wenn man mal alle bisherigen Kommentare in einen Topf wirft und die quintessentiellen Aussage herausfiltert, so besteht diese aus drei Punkten:

Ich zocke viel weniger, weil:

- Kinder da sind
- ich eine Frau/Freundin habe
- ich berufstätig bin.

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich - sind das wirklich die realen, tatsächlichen Gründe? Oder verdecken diese Argumente nicht viel eher den (von mir vermuteten) wahren Grund: nämlich verändertes/vermindertes oder gar verschwundenes Interesse? Denn: wenn man sich wirklich leidenschaftlich für eine Sache interessiert, diese einem wichtig ist - dann findet man auch entsprechende Zeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2013)

RobertS schrieb:


> No offense meant - aber irgendwie erscheinen mir hier die meisten Argumente ziemlich vorgeschoben.
> 
> Wenn man mal alle bisherigen Kommentare in einen Topf wirft und die quintessentiellen Aussage herausfiltert, so besteht diese aus drei Punkten:
> 
> ...


 Naja, bist du ungebunden und kinderlos, hast du wesentlich mehr Freiheiten und -zeit, die du nach deinen Vorstellungen gestalten und einteilen kannst. Sofern du selbst keine Frau und Kinder hast, kannst du darüber wohl schlecht urteilen.


----------



## Falconer75 (28. Juni 2013)

lead341 schrieb:


> Ich könnte alternativ auch mehr arbeiten, (womöglich) mehr Geld verdienen - ja und? Was bringt mir das, wenn ich keine Zeit mehr habe, mein Leben (bzw. das, was ich gern mache) zu genießen? Für mich eigentlich völlig logisch - trotzdem habe ich erstaunlicherweise häufig den Eindruck, dass ich mit dieser "Logik" in der Minderheit bin...


 
Finde die Haltung total sympathisch. "Carpe Diem" als Lebenseinstellung. Egal, wofür man brennt, man sollte sich die Zeit dafür nehmen. Leider geraten viele in eine berufliche Mühle, aus der es schwer ist auszubrechen. Bei einigen kreuzen sich aber sicherlich auch Job und Hobby. Das ist dann natürlich ideal.


----------



## Falconer75 (28. Juni 2013)

RobertS schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich - sind das wirklich die realen, tatsächlichen Gründe? Oder verdecken diese Argumente nicht viel eher den (von mir vermuteten) wahren Grund: nämlich verändertes/vermindertes oder gar verschwundenes Interesse?


 
Muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten. In meinem Fall gibt's ein glasklares Nein als Antwort. Im Gegenteil. Mein Interesse ist deutlich gestiegen.



> Denn: wenn man sich wirklich leidenschaftlich für eine Sache interessiert, diese einem wichtig ist - dann findet man auch entsprechende Zeit.


 
Zeit findet sich immer. Wie viel ist die Frage. Dass die Familie über allem steht, sollte aber wohl jedem klar sein. Sonst schafft man sich besser keine an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2013)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Zeit findet sich immer. Wie viel ist die Frage. Dass die Familie über allem steht, sollte aber wohl jedem klar sein. Sonst schafft man sich besser keine an.


 

Exacto !
Ich glaube keine Frau, kein Kind wäre darüber erfreut, wenn das Spiel-Hobby oberste Priortät genießt und erst dann die Familie folgt.


----------



## RobertS (28. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, bist du ungebunden und kinderlos, hast du wesentlich mehr Freiheiten und -zeit, die du nach deinen Vorstellungen gestalten und einteilen kannst. Sofern du selbst keine Frau und Kinder hast, kannst du darüber wohl schlecht urteilen.



Zumindest 50 % Deiner Aussage kann ich erstmal entkräften: ich bin zwar noch kinderlos, dafür aber gebunden (verheiratet). Letzteres hat der Ausübung meiner Hobbies nicht im geringsten geschadet. Und dafür gibt es einen ganz einfachen Grund: meine Frau hat absoluten Respekt vor denjenigen Dingen, die mir wichtig sind. Und ob Du es glaubst oder nicht: ich habe absoluten Respekt vor den Interessen meiner Frau und würde diese auch nie infrage stellen. Und dann gibt es natürlich noch viele "Schnittpunkte" - d.h. Dinge, die wir gemeinsam gern machen (zufälligerweise gehört Zocken hier dazu - ja ok, ich gebe zu, das ist vielleicht eher selten). Für das alles gibt es einen simplen Begriff: gegenseitige Toleranz. Sollte eigentlich in jeder Beziehung so sein (ist es aber wohl nicht).

Im Hinblick auf Kinder - sagen wir mal, ich kann da nur indirekt etwas beurteilen, nämlich im Blick auf meine eigene Kindheit. Meine Geburt liegt zwar nun schon 33 Jahre zurück, habe aber ein sehr gutes Kindheitsgedächtnis bis zu meinem 2. und 3. Lebensjahr. Und ich weiß eines mit Sicherheit: mein Vater hat zwar auf der einen Seite alles für die Familie gemacht, ist aber konsequent auch seinen hobbies weiter nachgegangen. Wenn er nachmittags von der Arbeit gekommen ist, hat er sich eben nicht zu mir ins Kinderzimmer gesetzt und mit mir gespielt oder mir die Windeln gewechselt, sondern ist in den Garten gegangen und hat viel Zeit auf seine hobbies aufgewendet (Heimwerken, KFZ-Mechanik).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2013)

RobertS schrieb:


> ...


 Toleranz schön und gut, dennoch werden sich die alten (Spiel)Gewohnheiten so oder so ändern, das ist ein unaufhaltsamer, schleichender Prozess. Denn neben dem Hobby sind es auch Unternehmungen und Planungen, die die gesamte Familie/Partnerschaft betreffen und teilweise sogar außerhalb der eigenen vier Wände stattfinden. Dann kommt noch der Freudeskreis dazu, und dann wären auch die üblichen Verpflichtungen im Haushalt. Überall muss eine gesunde Balance gefunden werden, und ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen:
Du wirst nie wieder solche Zockersessions erleben können wie zu jener Zeit, als du noch bei Hotel Mama gelebt hast. Ist einfach so.

Und was das Thema Kinder angeht:
Wenn der Mann nach der Arbeit nach Hause kommt und der Nachwuchs vielleicht noch 2-3 Stunden was von dir haben kann (und wohl auch möchjte), ehe es Zeit ist dem Sandmännchen "Hallo" zu sagen, dann darf auch ein Kind nicht zu kurz kommen. In dem Falle stelle ich all meine Hobbies, denen ich in dem Moment liebend gerne nachgehen würde, nach hinten, denn nichts ist beschissener als das Gefühl zu haben, der Sohn/die Tochter käme sich vernachlässigt vor.

Außerdem sehe ich auch etwas Positives an der leichten Beschränkung der Spielfreizeit:
Man sucht sich seine Spiele viel überlegter aus, konzentriert sich wirklich auf das, was einem gefällt und was einen interessiert. Wenn ich daran denke, mit wievielen Spielen ich manche Zeit vergeudet habe...


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2013)

Zum Glück muss ich solche Diskussionen nicht führen ... allein, im Keller und dank REWE Lieferservice muss ich das Haus nicht mehr verlassen. 

Wenn ich wandern will, schaue ich eine Dokumentation im Internet über den Grand Canyon, Schwimmen? Gibt bei Youtube bestimmt Videos zum Great Barrier Reef.

Also ganz ehrlich, da versteh ich eure Probleme absolut nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, da versteh ich eure Probleme absolut nicht.


 Probleme hat hier niemand. Aber auch nicht die volle Lebenszeit für reinen Spielzeit frei. ^^


----------



## StigStigsen (28. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und was das Thema Kinder angeht:
> Wenn der Mann nach der Arbeit nach Hause kommt und der Nachwuchs vielleicht noch 2-3 Stunden was von dir haben kann (und wohl auch möchjte), ehe es Zeit ist dem Sandmännchen "Hallo" zu sagen, dann darf auch ein Kind nicht zu kurz kommen. In dem Falle stelle ich all meine Hobbies, denen ich in dem Moment liebend gerne nachgehen würde, nach hinten, denn nichts ist beschissener als das Gefühl zu haben, der Sohn/die Tochter käme sich vernachlässigt vor.


 
da kann ich dir nur vollkommen recht geben.

Ich denke auch das die eigenen Freiheiten aber mit Kindern wesentlich mehr zurückgefahren werden als zuvor in einer Beziehung ohne 
Kinder. Das ist nicht Negativ gemeint aber meine Kinder verlangen wesentlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit als meine Frau.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2013)

... siehste?! Das ist doch euer Problem!


----------



## Falconer75 (28. Juni 2013)

RobertS schrieb:


> Für das alles gibt es einen simplen Begriff: gegenseitige Toleranz. Sollte eigentlich in jeder Beziehung so sein (ist es aber wohl nicht).


 
Ist für mich die Grundvoraussetzung einer Beziehung. Wäre das nicht gegeben, gäbe es sie nicht. Jedenfalls nicht über 2-3 Monate hinaus...

Du willst das hier scheinbar irgendwie argumentativ so hinbiegen, dass man auch mit Familie genau so seinen Hobbys nachgehen kann, wie ohne. Und das kann man halt nicht pauschalisieren. Völlig logisch, dass sich Prioritäten und Zeitfenster anpassen. Ist übrigens durchaus auch eine Frage von Respekt und Toleranz. Es gilt wie fast immer: Die Balance muss stimmen. Die eigenen Interessen nur hinten anzustellen ist genau so schlecht, wie das grundsätzliche fahren der Ego-Tour.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2013)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Ist für mich die Grundvoraussetzung einer Beziehung. Wäre das nicht gegeben, gäbe es sie nicht. Jedenfalls nicht über 2-3 Monate hinaus...
> 
> Du willst das hier scheinbar irgendwie argumentativ so hinbiegen, dass man auch mit Familie genau so seinen Hobbys nachgehen kann, wie ohne. Und das kann man halt nicht pauschalisieren. Völlig logisch, dass sich Prioritäten und Zeitfenster anpassen. Ist übrigens durchaus auch eine Frage von Respekt und Toleranz. Es gilt wie fast immer: Die Balance muss stimmen. Die eigenen Interessen nur hinten anzustellen ist genau so schlecht, wie das grundsätzliche fahren der Ego-Tour.


 Genau das meine ich eben auch. Und du hast ebenso das Zauberwort "Balance" genannt. Die goldene Mitte muss man finden, dann kommt jeder im gesunden Maße zu dem, was er sich wünscht. Zwischen Mann und Frau ist das nicht zwingend schwierig, hier lassen sich immer Kompromisse finden, anders ist es aber wieder bei einem Kind. Und wenn ein Kind nunmal mehr von Herrn Papa haben möchte, kann man(n) ja wohl schlecht "nein" sagen.


----------



## RobertS (29. Juni 2013)

Ich würde hier gern mal einen Vorschlag in die illustre Runde werfen:

Wir sind uns hier also einig - Zitat von Sauerlandboy79 - "...wenn ein Kind nunmal mehr von Papa haben möchte, kann man(n) ja wohl schlecht "nein" sagen".

Was haltet Ihr nun davon, diejenige Zeit, die Ihr mit Eurem Kind verbringt, anstatt von Eurer "Hobby-Zeit" (Zocken etc.) von Eurer Arbeitszeit abzuschneiden? D.h. bspw. als Selbständiger eben weniger arbeiten, als Angestellter einen Halbtagsjob machen usw. - es gibt da ja viele Variationen. Klar, alles hat seinen Preis: weniger arbeiten = weniger Einkommen = eventuell doch keinen 150 PS-Benz, und die 90 m²-Wohnung oder die Kanada-Rundreise fällt eventuell auch erstmal flach. Wie schauen da Eure Prioritäten aus?


----------



## Briareos (1. Juli 2013)

RobertS schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr nun davon, diejenige Zeit, die Ihr mit Eurem Kind verbringt, anstatt von Eurer "Hobby-Zeit" (Zocken etc.) von Eurer Arbeitszeit abzuschneiden? D.h. bspw. als Selbständiger eben weniger arbeiten, als Angestellter einen Halbtagsjob machen usw. - es gibt da ja viele Variationen. Klar, alles hat seinen Preis: weniger arbeiten = weniger Einkommen = eventuell doch keinen 150 PS-Benz, und die 90 m²-Wohnung oder die Kanada-Rundreise fällt eventuell auch erstmal flach. Wie schauen da Eure Prioritäten aus?


Also ich weiß ja nicht in welchem Job du arbeitest oder in welcher Ecke von Deutschland, aber das erste was mir beim lesen in den Sinn kam war das Wort "weltfremd". Sorry, das soll jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint sein, aber meine persönlichen Erfahrungen deuten genau darauf hin.

Meine Frau und ich arbeiten beide 40 Stunden in der Woche und verdienen durchaus gut, zumindest wenn ich als Vergleich die übliche Gehaltshöhe in unserer Region (östliches Mecklenburg-Vorpommern) heranziehe. Und abgesehen davon, das weder mein Arbeitgeber (Privatwirtschaft) noch der meiner Frau (öffentlicher Dienst) von einer Halbtagsstelle begeistert wäre, würde ich das gar nicht wollen.
Es ist nämlich mitnichten so, das man, nur weil beide voll berufstätig sind, automatisch im Luxus schwelgt. Wir fahren auch keinen Benz sondern einen mittlerweile 7 Jahre alten Koreaner. Und wenn wir einmal im Jahr für 7 bis 10 Tage in den Urlaub verreisen können, sind wir schon froh. Kanada kenn ich nur aus dem Fernsehen. 

Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen: Die Prioritäten kann man (fast) nicht selber setzen, die setzen sich quasi von allein. Nummero uno auf der Liste ist: das Leben ansich. Das Bedeutet bei der Verteilung finanzieller Mittel gewinnt schon mal Wohnung/Haus, Auto (zumindest hier in der Ecke geht ohne gar nichts), Altersvorsorge und die üblichen Lebenserhaltungskosten. Miete, Strom, Telefon, Kabelfernsehen etc. pp. ... das will alles bezahlt werden. Das bedingt nun einmal einen gewissen zeitlichen Aufwand für den beruflichen Alltag, der sich nicht nach Belieben verkürzen lässt. Aber unabhängig vom Geld: Ich mache das, wofür ich bezahlt werde, in der Regel sehr gerne und ich habe meistens Spass an meiner Arbeit.

An zweiter Stelle kommen dann Partner, Familie, Freunde usw. und erst dann fängt der Punkt an, wo man die Prioritäten ein wenig freier verschieben kann. Allerdings ist an dieser Stelle (meistens) nicht mehr allzu viel an Zeit zu vergeben. Und wenn man dann neben dem spielen vielleicht noch ein, zwei andere Hobbys hat wird es schon ganz dünne.

Ich möchte nochmal kurz auf deinen ersten Kommentar zurückkommen:



RobertS schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich - sind das wirklich die realen, tatsächlichen  Gründe? Oder verdecken diese Argumente nicht viel eher den (von mir  vermuteten) wahren Grund: nämlich verändertes/vermindertes oder gar  verschwundenes Interesse? Denn: wenn man sich wirklich leidenschaftlich  für eine Sache interessiert, diese einem wichtig ist - dann findet man  auch entsprechende Zeit.


Ich hatte das ganz am Anfang hier in den Kommentaren schon mal geschrieben: Dieses Argument, das "wenn einen etwas wirklich wichtig ist und man sich wirklich dafür interessiert, dann findet man schon Zeit dafür", habe ich schon so oft gelesen und es ist immer noch ... einfach falsch.
Auch wenn ich alles versuche mir zumindest ein klein wenig freie Zeit für meine Hobbys zu nehmen kann es im konkreten Beispiel einfach kommen, das mir das Leben einen Strich durch meine tolle Planung macht.
Da muss mal der Partner/Kinder/Haustier überraschend zum Arzt oder man hat beim Wochenendeinkauf etwas Wichtiges vergessen und muss am Montag nach der Arbeit nochmal los. Das Auto klingt komisch und muss in die Werkstatt oder man muss doch noch zur Bank, weil die blöde Spasskasse Namensänderungen nicht online hinbekommt. Der blöde Kater hat sich mal wieder überfressen und man muss erstmal zu Eimer und Lappen greifen. (Unserer heißt übrigens schon Jaqueline ... ^^) Es kann alles mögliche passieren, was einem die Tagesplanung durcheinanderwirbelt und dann bleiben als aller erstes die eigenen Hobbys/Interessen auf der Strecke, das ist nun mal so. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass man gar nicht mehr zum spielen kommen würde, nur eben viel weniger als früher.

Ach ja, und Ausreden such ich eigentlich immer, um *mehr* Zeit zum spielen zu haben ... nicht weniger.


----------



## knarfe1000 (1. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Exacto !
> Ich glaube keine Frau, kein Kind wäre darüber erfreut, wenn das Spiel-Hobby oberste Priortät genießt und erst dann die Familie folgt.



Naja, wer zockt, verprügelt in der Zeit nicht Frau und Kind


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2013)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Ist für mich die Grundvoraussetzung einer Beziehung. Wäre das nicht gegeben, gäbe es sie nicht. Jedenfalls nicht über 2-3 Monate hinaus...
> 
> Du willst das hier scheinbar irgendwie argumentativ so hinbiegen, dass man auch mit Familie genau so seinen Hobbys nachgehen kann, wie ohne. Und das kann man halt nicht pauschalisieren. Völlig logisch, dass sich Prioritäten und Zeitfenster anpassen. Ist übrigens durchaus auch eine Frage von Respekt und Toleranz. *Es gilt wie fast immer: Die Balance muss stimmen. Die eigenen Interessen nur hinten anzustellen ist genau so schlecht, wie das grundsätzliche fahren der Ego-Tour.*



Das hast Du schön gesagt. Nach einigen Beziehungen und viel rumgeheule älteren "Verheirateten" sehe ich es genau so. Früher war meine Einstellung eher "Die Frau über alles". Das ist so ein Quark da man dann, wenn es sie nicht mehr gibt (aus welchem Grund auch immer) man ganz schön blöd da steht.

Ich werde meine Hobbies für keine Frau der Welt aufgeben, genausowenig wie ich von ihr verlangen würde ihre aufzugeben. Kompromissbereitschaft in der Zeitplanung, natürlich, aber mein Leben geht weiter, mit oder ohne Frau.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Naja, wer zockt, verprügelt in der Zeit nicht Frau und Kind


 
Och, nach ner Runde Protal 2 gibt es doch nix schöneres


----------



## xdave78 (1. Juli 2013)

RobertS schrieb:


> Ich würde hier gern mal einen Vorschlag in die illustre Runde werfen:
> 
> Wir sind uns hier also einig - Zitat von Sauerlandboy79 - "...wenn ein Kind nunmal mehr von Papa haben möchte, kann man(n) ja wohl schlecht "nein" sagen".
> 
> Was haltet Ihr nun davon, diejenige Zeit, die Ihr mit Eurem Kind verbringt, anstatt von Eurer "Hobby-Zeit" (Zocken etc.) von Eurer Arbeitszeit abzuschneiden? D.h. bspw. als Selbständiger eben weniger arbeiten, als Angestellter einen Halbtagsjob machen usw. - es gibt da ja viele Variationen. Klar, alles hat seinen Preis: weniger arbeiten = weniger Einkommen = eventuell doch keinen 150 PS-Benz, und die 90 m²-Wohnung oder die Kanada-Rundreise fällt eventuell auch erstmal flach. Wie schauen da Eure Prioritäten aus?


 Offenbar lebst Du in eine volkommen anderen Welt als ich. Ich kann deinen Post wirklich nicht ernst nehmen und tu es mal als reinen Sarkasmus ab was Du dort schreibst. Ernsthaft können sowas nur Schüler, Studenten oder vielleicht Arbeitslose meinen. In dem Deutschland in dem ich heute lebe reicht es bei Weitem nicht mehr aus Alleinverdiener zu sein um einen einigermassen ordentlichen Lebensstandart aufrecht zu erhalten. Und mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wird kein zurechnungsfähiger Mensch einen Vollzeit Job aufgeben und die Chance seiner Familie das Bestmögliche zu bieten um ein paar Stunden mehr einem infantilen Hobby zu frönen. Das ist absurd...


----------



## Lorin1 (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Sofern das nach so vielen Kommentaren überhaupt noch relevant ist möchte ich Herrn Brehme zu diesem Artikel ein großes Lob aussprechen.

Ich falle ebenso wie viele andere genau in dieses Schema.
Ich spiele Videospiele fast seit ich denken kann, in verschiedenster Ausprägung. Ich habe die Enstehung dieser ganzen Kultur (fast) seit Anbeginn mitgemacht und bin auch heute noch leidenschaftlicher Gamer. Aber eben mit Einschränkungen.
Die Geburt meiner ersten Tochter habt mein Spielverhalten doch stark verändert.
Trotzdem zähle ich mich immernoch als Core-Gamer.
Und auch hier habe ich fast alles mitgenommen was Herr Brehme beschreibt, bis auf den Ausflug zum Landwirtschaftsimulator (never ever!!!!).
Die Browsergamezeit hat mich eines gelehrt: Ich brauche Unterhaltung, keine Beschäftigung.
Und damit bin ich dann wieder bei den ernstzunehmenden Spielen gelandet, mit allen Konsequenzen. (Wie war das nochmal als ich vor 2 Wochen das letzte mal gespielt habe?)
Am Ende zählt für mich aktuell vor allem eins: Story. Das Gameplay muss natürlich funktionieren, aber ich brauche eine gute Geschichte die mich unterhält. Dabei ist mir das Genre (fast) egal. Im Prinzip bin ich der perfekte Kandidat für COD, obwohl ich noch keins davon angefasst habe.
Zu lang darf's auch nicht sein. Habe vor ein paar Wochen Bioshock 1 beendet, und da war die Grenze eigentlich schon erreicht. Mehr darf es nicht mehr für mich sein.
Zur Zeit mache ich einen neuen Versuch das auszuweiten und habe beim Steamsale bei The Witcher + The Witcher 2 zugeschlagen. Mal sehen ob ich mich durch diese beiden Schwergewichte durchkämpfen kann.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2013)

Lorin1 schrieb:


> Sofern das nach so vielen Kommentaren überhaupt noch relevant ist möchte ich Herrn Brehme zu diesem Artikel ein großes Lob aussprechen.


Lob ist immer relevant.


----------



## unkraut69 (6. Juli 2013)

Ich sach ja jeder hat so seine Macken 

... und ich würde es auch total bescheuert finden, wenn mein Mann seine Frau über alles stellen würde, dann hätte ich ständig ein schlechtes Gewissen - jeder muß sein eigenes Leben behalten. 
Das ist nur bei ganz kleinen Kindern zeitweise nicht so ganz möglich, die kommen einfach immer als erstes...  wenn die aber im Gundschulalter oder weiter sein, sind die Kleinen meist froh, wenn man nicht mehr dauernd Programm für sie macht und sie in den Mittelpunkt des Lebens stellt. Qualität vor Quantität, wie immer. 
Dass jeder auch in der Familie sein eigenes kleines Leben behält geht aber nur, wenn man sich gegenseitig dabei unterstützt. Also nicht: "erst die Familie, dann lange gar nichts, dann ich" , sondern alle gleichwertig nebeneinander. Und immer sagen, wenn der Schuh drückt, und in Verhandlung treten über die wenige freie (gemeinsame und eigene) Zeit.
Sonst kommt nach der Kleinkindphase nahtlos die Depriphase.


----------



## Mobie83 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 

Ich selbst habe damals viel gespielt in den letzten 3,4 jahren durch ändernde lebens umstände ( Job usw ), weis nicht wie ich das sagen soll habe da  manchmal phasen wo ich lust habe zu spielen und wen ein gutes spiel rauskommt was mich interressiert dann reizt es mich ja auch. Nur dann wieder solche phasen wie zb. habe ich mir vorgestern über steam das alte Final Fantasy 7 geholt ,jetzt denk ich mir was machst du da eigentlich ist doch total albern und du bist doch langsam viel zu alt dafür ( bin jetzt 29 werde ende des jahres 30 ), es gibt tage wo ich mal nicht so viel über sowas grübel dann gehts auch und ich verschwende an sowas kein gedanken nur das hat mich wie gesagt wieder ins grübeln gebracht komme mir da total kindisch vor da es ja wichtigeres im leben gibt und man in dem alter langsam mal aus dem knick kommen sollte, hatte auch mal so eine phase wo ich alles was mit spielen oder sonstigem zu tun hat vom pc gelöscht habe dann hatte ich einige monate später aber wieder lust drauf was zu spielen glaube da kamm skyrim raus das hatte ich auch dann  eine ganze weile gespielt kennt ihr das geht es den einen oder anderen hin und wieder genauso? 

gruss


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2013)

Mobie83 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich selbst habe damals viel gespielt in den letzten 3,4 jahren durch ändernde lebens umstände ( Job usw ), weis nicht wie ich das sagen soll habe da  manchmal phasen wo ich lust habe zu spielen und wen ein gutes spiel rauskommt was mich interressiert dann reizt es mich ja auch. Nur dann wieder solche phasen wie zb. habe ich mir vorgestern über steam das alte Final Fantasy 7 geholt ,jetzt denk ich mir was machst du da eigentlich ist doch total albern und du bist doch langsam viel zu alt dafür ( bin jetzt 29 werde ende des jahres 30 ), es gibt tage wo ich mal nicht so viel über sowas grübel dann gehts auch und ich verschwende an sowas kein gedanken nur das hat mich wie gesagt wieder ins grübeln gebracht komme mir da total kindisch vor da es ja wichtigeres im leben gibt und man in dem alter langsam mal aus dem knick kommen sollte, hatte auch mal so eine phase wo ich alles was mit spielen oder sonstigem zu tun hat vom pc gelöscht habe dann hatte ich einige monate später aber wieder lust drauf was zu spielen glaube da kamm skyrim raus das hatte ich auch dann  eine ganze weile gespielt kennt ihr das geht es den einen oder anderen hin und wieder genauso?
> 
> gruss


 Ich finde du machst dir unnötig nen Kopf. Warum sollte man wegen seines Hobbies zu alt sein ?
Ich werde 35, und bin immer noch begeisterter Zocker. Und wenn ich es die nächsten 10, 20 oder 30 Jahre noch sein sollte, ich stehe dazu. Wenn man sich für etwas begeistern kann, könnte ich nichts Schlechtes darin sehen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2013)

Mobie83 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich selbst habe damals viel gespielt in den letzten 3,4 jahren durch ändernde lebens umstände ( Job usw ), weis nicht wie ich das sagen soll habe da manchmal phasen wo ich lust habe zu spielen und wen ein gutes spiel rauskommt was mich interressiert dann reizt es mich ja auch. Nur dann wieder solche phasen wie zb. habe ich mir vorgestern über steam das alte Final Fantasy 7 geholt ,jetzt denk ich mir was machst du da eigentlich ist doch total albern und du bist doch langsam viel zu alt dafür ( bin jetzt 29 werde ende des jahres 30 ), es gibt tage wo ich mal nicht so viel über sowas grübel dann gehts auch und ich verschwende an sowas kein gedanken nur das hat mich wie gesagt wieder ins grübeln gebracht komme mir da total kindisch vor da es ja wichtigeres im leben gibt


 "wichtigeres" gibt es doch so gut wie immer, egal was Du grad machst. Aber ob du nun die freie Zeit mit Computerspielen, Modellbau, Bowlen gehen, Lesen, spazierengehen oder sonstwas verbringst, hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. Okay: in nen Swingerclub gehst Du nicht mit 13, und Du gehst auch nicht allein ohne Kind zu nem Bob der Baumeister-Partyevent...  aber Games sind beileibe nicht automatisch "kindisch". 

Aber wenn du etwas wirklich für DEIN Leben wichtigeres WEGEN eines Hobby verschiebst, egal ob es Games oder andere Hobbies sind, ist das IMMER schlecht - egal ob du statt "Freunde treffen, die ich seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr gesehen habe" nun nen Film schaust, ein Bild malst, Bügelst oder zockst.

Natürlich gibt es Games (genau wie Filme), die sich klar ausschließlich an Jüngere richten. Aber nur weil AUCH Kids ein Spiel XY mögen, heißt das ja nicht, dass es "kindisch" und "albern" ist, und selbst wenn es doch albern wäre: das ist doch mit das schönste, wenn man auch mal zB mit Kumpels albern sein kann. Was meinst Du, warum so Filme wie "Hangover" mit zig Albernheiten grad bei Ü30 Hochkunjunktur haben? Eben grad weil die modernen "Erwachsenen" nicht mehr ständig total vernünftig und bieder sein wollen.

Wenn ich überlege, wie furchtbar alt man vor 20-30 Jahren mit Mitte 30 schon war und wie uralt manch ein "vernünftiger" Familienvater schon mit Mitte 20 aussieht, dann bin ich heilfroh drüber, heute Ü30 zu sein und nicht schon damals. Ich seh heute SO viele eindeutig Ü30 und teils auch Ü40 in Clubs rumlaufen, in denen wirklich KEINE altbackene Musik oder Schlager läuft und 80-90% U30 sind - und keinen stört es. 

Dass es Dir vlt komisch oder albern vorkommt liegt nur daran, dass es eben lange Zeit so war, dass "man" ab einem gewissen Alter "so was" nicht macht - egal ob es um Party machen, bestimmte Kleidung tragen, Motorradfahren, Marathon laufen oder Spiele geht, und Computerspiele waren halt vor 20-30 Jahren sowieso noch was, was nur U30 vorbehalten war, weil die damaligen Ü30 ganz simpel gar nicht die Chance hatten, Computerspiele kennenzulernen. Aber aus den Zeiten sind wir raus, und die paar Vögel, die Deine Freizeitgestalten vlt. wirklich kopfschüttelnd kommentieren würden: DAS sind die, die inzwischen eher als "altmodisch" und "spießig" dastehen  


Ich sehe jedenfalls keinen Grund, warum etwas lassen sollte, nur weil man denkt, das "man" das in dem Alter nicht mehr macht... denn DAS Du das denkst, hat an sich nur damit zu tun, dass du Dir Sorgen machst, was andere über das Thema denken würden...


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (5. Oktober 2013)

Wie wahr!
ich bin Ü 40,nee mittlerweile 50 und zieh mir Skyrim das ganze Jahr rein,jetzt mit fast 2000 Stunden und immer
neuen MODS.Dann bin ich schon von Anfang an bei Company of Hereos,mit tausenden von Stunden!
Auch Gothic,The Witcher,Sniper etc.Da ich selbstständig bin und im Grünen Bereich und draussen arbeite,ist der
Winter meine Spielzeit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

Zum Thema Alter. Es gab bei BF3 einen Spieler, der war glaub 66 und der hat Abends immer online mit den Leuten gezockt. Warum auch nicht? Bei WoW damals im Raid hatte ich auch manchmal Leute dabei, die 50, 60 Jahre alt waren. Ist doch nichts dabei.
Ein Hobby ist eben eine Leidenschaft, ein Teil des Lebens und gehört einfach zu einem. Warum sollte man dies verleugnen? Wenn jemand damit Probleme hat, dass du zockst, dann ist es doch sein Problem, weil in ihm immer noch die alten Vorurteile schlummern, dass Spiele nur etwas für Kinder sind.


----------



## Mothman (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie das in 30 Jahren ist. Aber sollte es alles so weiter laufen und ich noch einigermaßen gesund bin, dann werde ich sicher auch noch zocken. Ich freu mich schon aufs Rentenalter. Viel Zeit und Unmengen an neuen Technologien. 



Spoiler



Und vermutlich ne fette Demenz.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

Zu deinem Spoiler:
Dafür hat man dann länger Spaß an einem Spiel und kann es öfter durchzocken. 

Und ich glaube, dass ich auch zocken werde, bis ich irgendwann ins Grab falle.


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (5. Oktober 2013)

Auch wahr,werde es auch so halten.


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Oktober 2013)

Mobie83 schrieb:


> ...kennt ihr das geht es den einen oder anderen hin und wieder genauso?


Ja, kenne ich, zumindest den gedachten Satz "was machst du da eigentlich". Ich denke es kommt zum einen durch das jeweilige Spiel selbst, weil einfach viele Spiele für einen erfahrenen Spieler nichts besonderes oder neues mehr bieten und dadurch das Gefühl entsteht man wiederholt nur etwas was man eigentlich schon öfters gemacht hat.

Und zum anderen kommt dann zusätzlich noch das falsch interpretierte 'Carpe diem'-Mantra zum tragen, was eigentlich übersetzt bedeutet "Genieße den Tag" und nicht "Nutze den Tag".

Aber egal, ich halte es da ganz einfach, wenn mir solche Gedanken kommen, beende ich einfach das Spiel, unabhängig davon ob ich danach mit was anderem sinnlosen die Zeit totschlage oder nicht.


----------



## Vordack (6. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, ich denke es ist einfach eine Prioritätengeschichte.

Bei mir waren meine Prioritäten eigentlich immer (nach 25):

Arbeit
Freunde
Zocken

Irgendwann änderten sich die Prios wie folgt:

Arbeit
Freunde
Sport
Zocken

Danach sah es irgendwann so aus:

Arbeit
Musik
Freunde
Sport
Zocken

Jetzt sieht sie so aus:

Arbeit
Musik/Verlobte
Freunde
Sport
Zocken

Will damit sagen, im laufe des Lebens lernt man vieles kennen. Vieles verlässt einen wieder aber manches bleibt, so wi bei vielen von uns das Zocken in der Kindheit. Allerdings geht das Leben weiter und viele von uns lernen neue Dinge im Leben kennen die Prioriätstechnisch einfach weiter oben angesiedelt werden als zocken.


----------



## Mobie83 (6. Oktober 2013)

coole antworten eine nacht drüber geschlafen denk ich auch schon wieder anders drüber, also was solls am ende zocke ich ja eh


----------



## Monalye (6. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dass es Dir vlt komisch oder albern vorkommt liegt nur daran, dass es eben lange Zeit so war, dass "man" ab einem gewissen Alter "so was" nicht macht - egal ob es um Party machen, bestimmte Kleidung tragen, Motorradfahren, Marathon laufen oder Spiele geht, und Computerspiele waren halt vor 20-30 Jahren sowieso noch was, was nur U30 vorbehalten war, weil die damaligen Ü30 ganz simpel gar nicht die Chance hatten, Computerspiele kennenzulernen. Aber aus den Zeiten sind wir raus, und die paar Vögel, die Deine Freizeitgestalten vlt. wirklich kopfschüttelnd kommentieren würden: DAS sind die, die inzwischen eher als "altmodisch" und "spießig" dastehen
> 
> Ich sehe jedenfalls keinen Grund, warum etwas lassen sollte, nur weil man denkt, das "man" das in dem Alter nicht mehr macht... denn DAS Du das denkst, hat an sich nur damit zu tun, dass du Dir Sorgen machst, was andere über das Thema denken würden...



Genauso sehe ich das auch, ihr macht euch als Männer schon Gedanken, wie das rüberkommt, wenn man mit Ü30 "noch" Computerspiele spielt, dann stellt euch mal die Gesellschaft bei einer Frau vor, die das macht, so wie ich. Ich habe dafür bis heute in meinem Umfeld kein Verständnis dafür, erst unlängst, als ich meiner Mutter stolz meine Spielesammlung zeigte, die ich im Sommerurlaub fein säuberlich archiviert und beschriftet hatte meinte sie wieder: "Ach das ist das, warum du spielsüchtig bist."....

Seit der frühesten Jugend ist das Zocken mein größtes Hobby, angefangen damals auf dem C64, dann lange Zeit durch sämtliche Nintendo-Generationen (NES, SNES, N64) um dann zuletzt beim PC zu landen. 
Für mich ist das einfach die schönste, entspannendste und gleichzeitig aber spannendste Freizeitbeschäftigung die mir gefällt, andere spielen Golf, tragen ihr Geld lieber jeden Tag in die Kneipe ums Eck und gehen jeden Tag promillelastig und halb bewusstlos ins Bett, oder verbringen gar ihre Freizeit regungslos und fremdgesteuert auf der Couch und lassen sich stundenlang von RTL berieseln, jeder wie er will. Aber mir gerade von diesen Leuten mein Hobby schlecht machen zu lassen..., die haben wohl den Knall nicht gehört.

Ich bin früher immer Kompromisse eingegangen, warum ich mein Hobby zurück gestellt habe und teilweise klarerweise auch musste. Ich war ein paar Jahre lang verheiratet, nachdem mein damaliger Mann aber immer mehr "gesoffen" hat, hab' ich die Reißleine gezogen und mich scheiden lassen. Das war damals eine Zeit, wo ich es kaum gewagt hatte, mal den PC für ein Spiel einzuschalten, wenn er das gesehen hatte, hatte ich stundenlange Monologe Vorwürfe vor mir, das ich spielsüchtig wäre und in eine Anstalt zur Entziehung müsste..., mein Nintendo war Teufelszeug, das ich jeden Tag verräumen musste und nur ausgepackt hatte, wenn ich wusste, das er noch ein paar Stunden auf Arbeit ist. Natürlich hab' ich ihn wieder fein säuberlich verstaut, bevor er nach Hause kam..... nein, nie wieder 

Natürlich gehe ich bis heute Kompromisse ein, wichtiger wird immer der Arbeitsplatz sein, wenn ich den nicht hätte, könnte ich mir auch keine neuen Spiele mehr kaufen 

Aber dann ist es so ziemlich fertig mit Kompromissen, auf die ich mich heute noch einlasse. Ein potentieller Lebensgefährte müsste damit zu 100 % einverstanden sein, oder auch selbst das selbe Hobby haben, ansonsten..... dort ist die Tür. 
Ich werde mir nicht mehr jede Minute vorrechnen lassen, die ich in meiner Freizeit vor dem PC verbringe, ich werde mir nie mehr sagen lassen, das dieser "Sch****-PC" schon wieder läuft, ob ich nicht mal ein 3-Gänge-Menü kochen wolle... und wenn ich, so wie heute, ausgeschlafen um 4 Uhr morgens aufwache und den PC einschalte, dann werde ich mir deshalb niemals mehr Kommentare antun, sondern ich mach es einfach.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, dass ich auch zocken werde, bis ich irgendwann ins Grab falle.



Ganz genau so werde ich es auch halten, ganz genau so


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, dass ich auch zocken werde, bis ich irgendwann ins Grab falle.



Amen Bruder.


----------



## Markus841 (13. Januar 2021)

Ich möchte hier mal den alten Beitrag ausgraben und auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben 

Ich bin 36, habe eine Freundin und 2 Kinder (eins davon noch ganz frisch), deshalb ist bei mir die Problematik mit der mangelnden Zeit zum Zocken aktueller denn je.

Ich spiele seit meiner Kindheit und möchte nicht darauf verzichten, auch wenn meine Liste an Spielen, die ich noch gerne zocken möchte, immer länger wird. Erschwerend kommt bei mir der Umstand dazu, dass mein Rechner aufgrund von Platzmangel im Schlafzimmer steht, wo aktuell auch meine Tochter und natürlich meine Freundin schlafen, die Tochter geht meistens gegen 20 Uhr ins Bett geht. Das schränkt meine Möglichkeiten noch mal deutlich ein.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir vor etwa 2 Jahren eine Switch geholt, damit ich wenigstens abends, wenn alle im Bett sind, auf der Coach ein bisschen zocken kann. Es macht auch echt Spaß, ist aber dennoch nur eine Notlösung, da ich Vollblut PC-Spieler bin, auch wenn ich einen Sega Mega Drive und Nintendo 64 hatte. Dafür kann ich jetzt auf der Switch einigen alten Konsolenkram nachholen. 

Bei den PC Spielen beschränke ich mich zwangsläufig auf kürzere Titel, da ich sonst ewig brauche, um ein Fallout, Elex oder Wasteland durchzuspielen. Diese Spiele macht man eben nicht mal für 30 Minuten an, sondern sollte schon dranbleiben können. Ich bin auch nicht der Typ, der unzählige Spiele anfängt und nicht beendet, ich will alles, was ich zocke, auch beenden.

Ab und zu schaffe ich es noch mit meinem Cousin nachmittags ein paar Stündchen Doom, Serious Sam oder Unreal Tournament zu zocken.

Somit komme ich jetzt einigermaßen durch, ohne ganz auf mein liebes Hobby verzichten zu müssen. Dieses Jahr sollte noch ein dringend nötiger Wohnwechsel anstehen, dann auch sicher mit eigenem Büro, vielleicht trau ich mich ja dann endlich an Fallout New Vegas oder Risen 3 ran 

Meiner Lust zu zocken hats jedenfalls nicht geschadet, ich liebe es nach wie vor und genieße jede Minute dafür umso intensiver


----------



## fud1974 (13. Januar 2021)

Meines Erachtens nach wird aus dem Thema auch immer etwas zuviel Gewese gemacht... wie jedes Hobby ändert sich dessen Priorisierung oft im Laufe der Lebensphasen.

Das war auch bei anderen Sachen nicht anders.

Hobbies die man abgelegt hat, können auch mal wiederkommen. Mehrfach erlebt.

Gaming "Ü30" dürfte heute eher ein ganz normaler Fall sein... meine Fresse, wir haben sehr oft Gaming "Ü40" und auch "Ü50" habe ich im Bekanntenkreis hin- und wieder, "meine" Generation, wir sind alle aufgewachsen schon damals mit den ersten Atari Konsolen, dann den 8 Bit Heimcomputern, klar sind wir dann potentiell "gaming-afin",
so lange ist das halt schon her.

Insofern bin ich eher für die Normalisierung des Themas.





Markus841 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr sollte noch ein dringend nötiger Wohnwechsel anstehen, dann auch sicher mit eigenem Büro, vielleicht trau ich mich ja dann endlich an Fallout New Vegas oder Risen 3 ran



Da kann ich nur stark zu raten. Das würde ungemein helfen wenn man da einen Rückzugsort hat, PC im Schlafzimmer ist echt nicht schön. Viel Glück bei der Wohnungssuche.


----------



## Markus841 (13. Januar 2021)

> Meines Erachtens nach wird aus dem Thema auch immer etwas zuviel Gewese gemacht... wie jedes Hobby ändert sich dessen Priorisierung oft im Laufe der Lebensphasen.



Da hast du natürlich recht, wobei das "Gaming" bei mir persönlich das einzige Hobby ist, das ich wirklich konstant seit meiner Kindheit, mal mehr, mal weniger intensiv ausübe und immer noch mit der gleichen Begeisterung wie früher.



> Dieses Jahr sollte noch ein dringend nötiger Wohnwechsel anstehen, dann auch sicher mit eigenem Büro, vielleicht trau ich mich ja dann endlich an Fallout New Vegas oder Risen 3 ran.
> Da kann ich nur stark zu raten. Das würde ungemein helfen wenn man da einen Rückzugsort hat, PC im Schlafzimmer ist echt nicht schön. Viel Glück bei der Wohnungssuche.



Das ist mir persönlich auch extrem wichtig, so ist es kein Dauerzustand. Wir haben ohnehin vor, entweder mein Elternhaus auszubauen oder komplett neu zu bauen, Platz müsste dann genug vorhanden sein, aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2021)

Gaming wird Bestandteil meines Lebens bleiben. Aber naturgemäß sortierte sich das durch Beruf usw. in der Priortität immer weiter hinten an. Fällt aber nicht komplett unter den Tisch.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2021)

Gaming ist neben dem Lesen seit ca. 1985 mein primäres Hobby gewesen. 2020 habe ich jedoch kaum gespielt, da habe ich dafür tonnenweise Romane in meiner Freizeit gelesen. Dafür bin ich seit Dezember langsam wieder aktiver am Zocken. Und natürlich schaut man zwischendurch auch mal einen Film oder Serie. Mein Problem ist, wenn ich zocke hasse ich es, wenn ich nicht mind. zwei, drei Stunden für einplanen kann - eher sogar lieber mehr. ich mag gerne richtig in die Spiele eintauchen. Und das ist halt teilweise zeitlich echt schwierig. Was ich gar nicht abkann ist dieses zwischendurch mal zehn Minuten daddeln. Das funktioniert bei mir vielleicht mit Tetris aber sicher nicht mit richtigen Games.


----------

